# 54 years ago November 22 1963



## jon_berzerk

President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald 

JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News



"by the leftist Oswald"  

--- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
--- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
--- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
--- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
--- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...

Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?


----------



## Zander

and his wife was "Patsy" Oswald......


----------



## rightwinger

Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out

No other plausible explanation


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation



Yep, happens every day.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
Click to expand...

You failed to provide a plausible explanation


----------



## Pogo

Little known fact -- Oswald was octuplets.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
Click to expand...



well that is who he was ya retard a leftist


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
Click to expand...


No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.

Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?

Pretty damn clever leftist.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
Click to expand...



you continue to make yourself look stupid 

posting such nonsense


----------



## rightwinger

Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out

No other plausible explanation


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
Click to expand...

If Oswald worked for the CIA, why did he have a $19.95 bolt action surplus rifle. Why wouldn't they get him a top end sniper rifle?


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## rightwinger

jon_berzerk said:


>


Sad day


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation



"back, and to the left".... but also... UP.

Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).

Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.

Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.

Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.

Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.


----------



## Picaro

rightwinger said:


> If Oswald worked for the CIA, why did he have a $19.95 bolt action surplus rifle. Why wouldn't they get him a top end sniper rifle?



Of course it's just rubbish he was working for the CIA, but that Italian carbine was actually a perfect choice of weapon for that range.

In any case, the best conspiracy theory fiction written about the assassination is this one, by Stephen Hunter. Hunter is a small arms expert, and spends lots of time on the technical aspects of firearms usage and choices. The ongoing 'Bob Lee Swagger' character is over the top, of course, but tolerable for the type of fiction genre Hunter writes, which is a whole lot of non-fiction thrown into a little bit of fictional plotting and story lines. Most of the books are excellent technical treatises on small arms. In this book he speculates about a rogue CIA director and the use of an 'ice bullet' that melts and leaves no trace.

The Third Bullet (Bob Lee Swagger, #8) by Stephen Hunter


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
Click to expand...



all three bullets came from the rear


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
Click to expand...

There was no magic bullet only morons who don’t understand the trajectory of the shot

Where is your plausible explanation


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
Click to expand...


Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those. 

A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).

It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.

It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.

If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.

Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.

Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.

Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.

If you can't, then what's your only recourse?

It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.

The short version:  "Duh".

"Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?

I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet only morons who don’t understand the trajectory of the shot
> 
> Where is your plausible explanation
Click to expand...


You're skilled at satire, usually.  But it's not working here.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet only morons who don’t understand the trajectory of the shot
> 
> Where is your plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're skilled at satire, usually.  But it's not working here.
Click to expand...

The magic bullet nonsense was disproven decades ago


----------



## jillian

jon_berzerk said:


> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News



Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.


----------



## jillian

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
Click to expand...


feeling angry, troll?


----------



## Pogo

jillian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
Click to expand...


One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.

Oswald was low-level CIA and via his association with Ruby, low-level mob.  He was put into place at the TSBD job exactly for that purpose, in effect a useful idiot.  Had the first shots from the Dal-Tex building on the corner hit their target in Phase One (instead of aiming too low, hitting the street and eventually scratching James Tague way down the street), the operation doubtlessly had _another _schlub also ordered into _that_ building who would have become the villain in that narrative.

But since the first volley failed, the operation moved to Phase Two, which is where the side and front shooters activate.  Passage into Phase Two is visually signaled by "Umbrella Man", whose opening the umbrella on a clear day in a motion clearly visible from upper building vantage points, is the visual signal that says "target not hit, proceed to Phase Two".  If Phase One had hit and succeeded obviously, then Umbrella Man never opens his umbrella, and all the teams on the side and to the front, stand down.  At that point the "lone nut" narrative can proceed with a different name and we're talking about the Dal-Tex building instead of the TSBD and whatever patsy was planted there instead of Lee Harvey Oswald, who is in effect the secondary.

The operation didn't really want to *need *to use all its shooter resources.  That makes the coverup and the "lone nut" narrative harder to sell.  But due to several botched shots that's what had to happen.  It was messy not only for its political implications but simply messy as an operation.

The operation scenario calls for the schlub, as it happened Oswald, to be killed while "escaping" and thus be unable to tell anything about his connections to CIA and who ordered him to be in that building.  Oswald however, given his CIA training, sniffed it out and knew by the time he was in the theater that he had been set up.  That's exactly why the Dallas police came in and proceeded to search other people in the theater, leaving Oswald alone, to encourage him to run out the back door where he would be met with a hail of bullets from cops waiting there.  But Oswald sussed it out and didn't take the bait.  That's also why he started screaming "I am not resisting arrest!" so that witnesses would hear it.  That's not a statement anybody normally makes being arrested.  There's a distinct reason he said it, and there it is.

And that's why another mob asset (Ruby) had to dispose of Oswald on live television in an execution that was very obviously set up.


----------



## jillian

Pogo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> 
> Oswald was low-level CIA and via his association with Ruby, low-level mob.  He was put into place at the TSBD job exactly for that purpose, in effect a useful idiot.  Had the first shots from the Dal-Tex building on the corner hit their target in Phase One (instead of aiming too low, hitting the street and eventually scratching James Tague way down the street), the operation doubtlessly had _another _schlub also ordered into _that_ building who would have become the villain in that narrative.
> 
> But since the first volley failed, the operation moved to Phase Two, which is where the side and front shooters activate.  Passage into Phase Two is visually signaled by "Umbrella Man", whose opening the umbrella on a clear day in a motion clearly visible from upper building vantage points, is the visual signal that says "target not hit, proceed to Phase Two".  If Phase One had hit and succeeded obviously, then Umbrella Man never opens his umbrella, and all the teams on the side and to the front, stand down.  At that point the "lone nut" narrative can proceed with a different name and we're talking about the Dal-Tex building instead of the TSBD and whatever patsy was planted there instead of Lee Harvey Oswald, who is in effect the secondary.
> 
> The operation scenario calls for the schlub, as it happened Oswald, to be killed while "escaping" and thus be unable to tell anything about his connections to CIA and who ordered him to be in that building.  Oswald however, given his CIA training, sniffed it out and knew by the time he was in the theater that he had been set up.  That's exactly why the Dallas police came in and proceeded to search other people in the theater, leaving Oswald alone, to encourage him to run out the back door where he would be met with a hail of bullets from cops waiting there.  But Oswald sussed it out and didn't take the bait.  That's also why he started screaming "I am not resisting arrest!" so that witnesses would hear it.  That's not a statement anybody normally makes being arrested.  There's a distinct reason he said it, and there it is.
Click to expand...


hon, you know I agree with you on an awful lot of things... but I've never seen any evidence that lee Oswald was CIA, low-level or otherwise.


----------



## Pogo

jillian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> 
> Oswald was low-level CIA and via his association with Ruby, low-level mob.  He was put into place at the TSBD job exactly for that purpose, in effect a useful idiot.  Had the first shots from the Dal-Tex building on the corner hit their target in Phase One (instead of aiming too low, hitting the street and eventually scratching James Tague way down the street), the operation doubtlessly had _another _schlub also ordered into _that_ building who would have become the villain in that narrative.
> 
> But since the first volley failed, the operation moved to Phase Two, which is where the side and front shooters activate.  Passage into Phase Two is visually signaled by "Umbrella Man", whose opening the umbrella on a clear day in a motion clearly visible from upper building vantage points, is the visual signal that says "target not hit, proceed to Phase Two".  If Phase One had hit and succeeded obviously, then Umbrella Man never opens his umbrella, and all the teams on the side and to the front, stand down.  At that point the "lone nut" narrative can proceed with a different name and we're talking about the Dal-Tex building instead of the TSBD and whatever patsy was planted there instead of Lee Harvey Oswald, who is in effect the secondary.
> 
> The operation scenario calls for the schlub, as it happened Oswald, to be killed while "escaping" and thus be unable to tell anything about his connections to CIA and who ordered him to be in that building.  Oswald however, given his CIA training, sniffed it out and knew by the time he was in the theater that he had been set up.  That's exactly why the Dallas police came in and proceeded to search other people in the theater, leaving Oswald alone, to encourage him to run out the back door where he would be met with a hail of bullets from cops waiting there.  But Oswald sussed it out and didn't take the bait.  That's also why he started screaming "I am not resisting arrest!" so that witnesses would hear it.  That's not a statement anybody normally makes being arrested.  There's a distinct reason he said it, and there it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hon, you know I agree with you on an awful lot of things... but I've never seen any evidence that lee Oswald was CIA, low-level or otherwise.
Click to expand...


What we all have to understand is that when we speak of "the CIA" and when we speak of "the mob", we speak of two sides of the same coin.  In effect brothers under the skin, little more different than how General Motors makes Chevrolets and also makes Buicks.  Different means to the same end.

A guy named George de Mohrenschildt worked closely with Oswald to get him into position.  De Mohrenschildt was a CIA operative and close friend of George H.W. Bush, whose father virutally invented the CIA and who was absolutely working for them then.


----------



## Manonthestreet

One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????



Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.

There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
Click to expand...

Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is
Click to expand...


You are truly a fucking moron.  Both the Lost Wages and the Sandy Hook shooter offed themselves after feeding their gun fetish sensualism at the moment their time ran out. Neither one planted a patsy to take the fall.  Neither one made the slightest attempt to escape.  Neither one had any point where their mission could be called "complete".


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet only morons who don’t understand the trajectory of the shot
> 
> Where is your plausible explanation
Click to expand...



Yup


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
Click to expand...



you continue to make yourself look stupid 

all three bullets did all the damage 

no more no less


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
Click to expand...


Trump done it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

jillian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
Click to expand...



he was a leftist the same as you are 

quit trying to kid others


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump done it.
Click to expand...


Why not --- LBJ and Bush and Nixon were all there.  Make it a foursome.

I'm not sure the goon squad would have hired Rump as one of the hit man, just based on his punching out his music teacher.

One thing a shoot squad has to have is people who follow orders.  You can't have narcissists looking for glory talking about "I could shoot JFK and not lose any votes".


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> all three bullets did all the damage
> 
> no more no less
Click to expand...


Again what I asked you was -- WHICH three?

You've got an *front* wound in JFK's throat (1) another wound in JFK's back (2), a head wound _from the right front_ that disintegrated his skull (3, possibly 4), a midsection wound in Connally that took out five ribs and collapsed a lung (5); a wrist wound to Connally (6), a thigh wound to Connally (7), a hole in the front of the windshield (8), a ding in the car's window trim (9), a bullet that landed in the grass and was picked up and pocketed (10) and a short-fall bullet that hit the pavement and scratched a man way down Elm Street (11) at a minimum.

_Which_ three do you want to deal with?

This is sort of like ordering a pizza.  You get three toppings but you can't handle them all.

What's that?

No I'm sorry -- "bullets making complete U-turns to hit from the front even though fired from behind" is not available as a topping on this planet.


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
Click to expand...

Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!


----------



## miketx

Pogo said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not --- LBJ and Bush and Nixon were all there.  Make it a foursome.
> 
> I'm not sure the goon squad would have hired Rump as one of the hit man, just based on his punching out his music teacher.
> 
> One thing a shoot squad has to have is people who follow orders.  You can't have narcissists looking for glory talking about "I could shoot JFK and not lose any votes".
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
Click to expand...


Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.

I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
Ever seen that happen?

Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
Click to expand...

There was no magic bullet
Connally was seated down and to the right, the bullet didn’t turn


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet
> Connally was seated down and to the right, the bullet didn’t turn
Click to expand...


Indeed.  Bullets can't do that.  Not while they're in flight anyway.  That's what I keep trying to tell Haiku-boi.


----------



## Votto

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
Click to expand...


It was Trump in the grassy orange knoll I tell ya!

Helped by the father of Ted Cruz, of course.


----------



## Pogo

Votto said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was Trump in the grassy orange knoll I tell ya!
> 
> Helped by the father of Ted Cruz, of course.
Click to expand...


Clinton was busy not having sex with that woman.  So he's off the hook.

When JFK was in the room there weren't many women left available.  And what there were, LBJ got.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a fucking moron.  Both the Lost Wages and the Sandy Hook shooter offed themselves after feeding their gun fetish sensualism at the moment their time ran out. Neither one planted a patsy to take the fall.  Neither one made the slightest attempt to escape.  Neither one had any point where their mission could be called "complete".
Click to expand...

Riiigghhttttt......funny there is no proof of that is there...nice story though


----------



## Pogo

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a fucking moron.  Both the Lost Wages and the Sandy Hook shooter offed themselves after feeding their gun fetish sensualism at the moment their time ran out. Neither one planted a patsy to take the fall.  Neither one made the slightest attempt to escape.  Neither one had any point where their mission could be called "complete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiigghhttttt......funny there is no proof of that is there...nice story though
Click to expand...


"No proof"?

Adam Lanza offed himself when the police got there.  So did the Lost Wages guy.  There are pictures and a crime scene report.

You think they got away do ya?

Wait, lemme guess.  Lee Harvey Oswald shot up 80 people and left these two guys to take the fall.  Amirite?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> all three bullets did all the damage
> 
> no more no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again what I asked you was -- WHICH three?
> 
> You've got an *front* wound in JFK's throat (1) another wound in JFK's back (2), a head wound _from the right front_ that disintegrated his skull (3, possibly 4), a midsection wound in Connally that took out five ribs and collapsed a lung (5); a wrist wound to Connally (6), a thigh wound to Connally (7), a hole in the front of the windshield (8), a ding in the car's window trim (9), a bullet that landed in the grass and was picked up and pocketed (10) and a short-fall bullet that hit the pavement and scratched a man way down Elm Street (11) at a minimum.
> 
> _Which_ three do you want to deal with?
> 
> This is sort of like ordering a pizza.  You get three toppings but you can't handle them all.
> 
> What's that?
> 
> No I'm sorry -- "bullets making complete U-turns to hit from the front even though fired from behind" is not available as a topping on this planet.
Click to expand...



you continue to look stupid 

there was only three shot all from the leftist oswalds firearm


----------



## jon_berzerk

miketx said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
Click to expand...



true that 

--LOL


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> all three bullets did all the damage
> 
> no more no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again what I asked you was -- WHICH three?
> 
> You've got an *front* wound in JFK's throat (1) another wound in JFK's back (2), a head wound _from the right front_ that disintegrated his skull (3, possibly 4), a midsection wound in Connally that took out five ribs and collapsed a lung (5); a wrist wound to Connally (6), a thigh wound to Connally (7), a hole in the front of the windshield (8), a ding in the car's window trim (9), a bullet that landed in the grass and was picked up and pocketed (10) and a short-fall bullet that hit the pavement and scratched a man way down Elm Street (11) at a minimum.
> 
> _Which_ three do you want to deal with?
> 
> This is sort of like ordering a pizza.  You get three toppings but you can't handle them all.
> 
> What's that?
> 
> No I'm sorry -- "bullets making complete U-turns to hit from the front even though fired from behind" is not available as a topping on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to look stupid
> 
> there was only three shot all from the leftist oswalds firearm
Click to expand...


The one that shoots magic U-turn bullets?

So Connally shot himself?  The car windshield shot itself?  The grass shot itself?

Diga me Tonto, how the fuck do you shoot INTO a target, from BEHIND it?

Hm?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
Click to expand...


*I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*

you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement 

no such thing happened ya retard 

but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet
> Connally was seated down and to the right, the bullet didn’t turn
Click to expand...



indeed that is the case


----------



## Manonthestreet

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a fucking moron.  Both the Lost Wages and the Sandy Hook shooter offed themselves after feeding their gun fetish sensualism at the moment their time ran out. Neither one planted a patsy to take the fall.  Neither one made the slightest attempt to escape.  Neither one had any point where their mission could be called "complete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiigghhttttt......funny there is no proof of that is there...nice story though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No proof"?
> 
> Adam Lanza offed himself when the police got there.  So did the Lost Wages guy.  There are pictures and a crime scene report.
> 
> You think they got away do ya?
> 
> Wait, lemme guess.  Lee Harvey Oswald shot up 80 people and left these two guys to take the fall.  Amirite?
Click to expand...

Again thats the story.......there is no proof is there......show the film.....nobody saw anything ....all we have is what the police claim....just like Dallas


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the traditional basics of mob hits is to establish and put into place some schlub who looks like, and can be sold as, a loser loner with no life and feed a story putting the finger on that guy, in order to take the focus off the actual hitters, who then skulk away undetected.
> Like  Las vegas and Sandy Hook??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a fucking moron.  Both the Lost Wages and the Sandy Hook shooter offed themselves after feeding their gun fetish sensualism at the moment their time ran out. Neither one planted a patsy to take the fall.  Neither one made the slightest attempt to escape.  Neither one had any point where their mission could be called "complete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiigghhttttt......funny there is no proof of that is there...nice story though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No proof"?
> 
> Adam Lanza offed himself when the police got there.  So did the Lost Wages guy.  There are pictures and a crime scene report.
> 
> You think they got away do ya?
> 
> Wait, lemme guess.  Lee Harvey Oswald shot up 80 people and left these two guys to take the fall.  Amirite?
Click to expand...

Lost Wages guy?

Don't you hate automatic spell check?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet
> Connally was seated down and to the right, the bullet didn’t turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Bullets can't do that.  Not while they're in flight anyway.  That's what I keep trying to tell Haiku-boi.
Click to expand...


*Bullets can't do that.*


actually bullets can but that is off topic 


in this  case in it is exactly as winger said 

 the bullet traveled more or less a straight line


----------



## rightwinger

Manonthestreet said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.......nnnnnnnnnnnno.  Hits like this target important single figures, like people who "know too much" or have power to do things they don't like.  Not random bystanders they don't even know.
> 
> There's a huge difference in motivation between murder and mass shootings.  Entirely different operations for entirely different purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course motivation is sowewhat different......doesnt mean the M.O. is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a fucking moron.  Both the Lost Wages and the Sandy Hook shooter offed themselves after feeding their gun fetish sensualism at the moment their time ran out. Neither one planted a patsy to take the fall.  Neither one made the slightest attempt to escape.  Neither one had any point where their mission could be called "complete".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Riiigghhttttt......funny there is no proof of that is there...nice story though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "No proof"?
> 
> Adam Lanza offed himself when the police got there.  So did the Lost Wages guy.  There are pictures and a crime scene report.
> 
> You think they got away do ya?
> 
> Wait, lemme guess.  Lee Harvey Oswald shot up 80 people and left these two guys to take the fall.  Amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again thats the story.......there is no proof is there......show the film.....nobody saw anything ....all we have is what the police claim....just like Dallas
Click to expand...

Plenty of people saw and heard three shots from the schoolbook depository


----------



## miketx

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet
> Connally was seated down and to the right, the bullet didn’t turn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  Bullets can't do that.  Not while they're in flight anyway.  That's what I keep trying to tell Haiku-boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bullets can't do that.*
> 
> 
> actually bullets can but that is off topic
> 
> 
> in this  case in it is exactly as winger said
> 
> the bullet traveled more or less a straight line
Click to expand...

So the regressives aren't ballistics experts either? Who would have known?


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
Click to expand...


You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.

WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT




​
That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.

I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?

The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.

Want a bonus question?

If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> all three bullets did all the damage
> 
> no more no less
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again what I asked you was -- WHICH three?
> 
> You've got an *front* wound in JFK's throat (1) another wound in JFK's back (2), a head wound _from the right front_ that disintegrated his skull (3, possibly 4), a midsection wound in Connally that took out five ribs and collapsed a lung (5); a wrist wound to Connally (6), a thigh wound to Connally (7), a hole in the front of the windshield (8), a ding in the car's window trim (9), a bullet that landed in the grass and was picked up and pocketed (10) and a short-fall bullet that hit the pavement and scratched a man way down Elm Street (11) at a minimum.
> 
> _Which_ three do you want to deal with?
> 
> This is sort of like ordering a pizza.  You get three toppings but you can't handle them all.
> 
> What's that?
> 
> No I'm sorry -- "bullets making complete U-turns to hit from the front even though fired from behind" is not available as a topping on this planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you continue to look stupid
> 
> there was only three shot all from the leftist oswalds firearm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The one that shoots magic U-turn bullets?
> 
> So Connally shot himself?  The car windshield shot itself?  The grass shot itself?
> 
> Diga me Tonto, how the fuck do you shoot INTO a target, from BEHIND it?
> 
> Hm?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Here's an early prototype of Oswald's gun.





​The early tests went fairly disastrously, until they figured out they had to extend the barrel.

Oswald's was extended 2000 feet, and camouflaged by painting it "Dealey Plaza scene".  So nobody noticed.

All he had to do was place the end in front of the Lincoln, and wait.  It sat there like a giant Alpine horn.

Simple explanation.

Right Haiku-boi?


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
Click to expand...


It wasn't then, yet it is now.


----------



## jillian

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
Click to expand...


no.


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
Click to expand...


Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo? The Democrat party has been wholly infiltrated and taken over by leftists.


----------



## jillian

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
Click to expand...


you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.

here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.

now be a good boy and run along.


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
Click to expand...



Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.

Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
Click to expand...

I thought you were supposed to run along


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were supposed to run along
Click to expand...


She doesn't boss me around.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
Click to expand...


Lawyers are not grammarians.

If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."

WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.

The Motion was dismissed on the grounds of bad spelling ("got" for "God") as well as the precedence of _Webster v. Colliers_ which established that "motherfucker" is a single word.


----------



## jillian

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
Click to expand...


see, little man, you need to stop attributing your own fails to others.

again, run along, scum. you're polluting the internets


----------



## jillian

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawyers are not grammarians.
> 
> If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."
> 
> WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.
Click to expand...


he likes telling everyone their grammar sucks because he's a moron and it's all he's got. I've known people like him. bitter, angry about their own station in life, major fails who don't understand why they've failed when they think they're smarter than the people who are successes.

I'd feel badly for him if he wasn't a lowlife piece of garbage. truly.


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawyers are not grammarians.
> 
> If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."
> 
> WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he likes telling everyone their grammar sucks because he's a moron and it's all he's got. I've known people like him. bitter, angry about their own station in life, major fails who don't understand why they've failed when they think they're smarter than the people who are successes.
> 
> I'd feel badly for him if he wasn't a lowlife piece of garbage. truly.
Click to expand...



GF, you don't have the heart to feel empathy for anyone. I'm quite alright with my place in life, btw.

Face it, you're cold and frigid.

That you have to lie to try and establish some credibility on a messageboard is beyond pathetic; Furthermore, it tells one all they need to know about you.


----------



## jillian

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawyers are not grammarians.
> 
> If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."
> 
> WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he likes telling everyone their grammar sucks because he's a moron and it's all he's got. I've known people like him. bitter, angry about their own station in life, major fails who don't understand why they've failed when they think they're smarter than the people who are successes.
> 
> I'd feel badly for him if he wasn't a lowlife piece of garbage. truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GF, you don't have the heart to feel empathy for anyone. I'm quite alright with my place in life, btw.
> 
> Face it, you're cold and frigid.
Click to expand...


I'm neither. you're a lowlife bully. I don't have to be nice to you, snowflake. s'matter, you don't like getting what you give.

oh...and I'm neither of those things, lowlife.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
Click to expand...



i see you continue to make yourself look stupid 

cant help it can ya --LOL

his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny 

even you should be able  to figure that out 

if not 

do a simple test 

travel down the road and toss a glass of water out your window 

see which way it flows ya tard 

--LOL


----------



## rightwinger

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were supposed to run along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't boss me around.
Click to expand...

You have difficulty following simple instructions


----------



## jillian

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you were supposed to run along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't boss me around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have difficulty following simple instructions
Click to expand...


bullies and morons like him often do.


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you keep talking about that because you have nothing of value to add to any conversation.
> 
> here's a hint.... no matter how many times you say the same stupid thing, it doesn't make it true.
> 
> now be a good boy and run along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lawyers are not grammarians.
> 
> If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."
> 
> WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he likes telling everyone their grammar sucks because he's a moron and it's all he's got. I've known people like him. bitter, angry about their own station in life, major fails who don't understand why they've failed when they think they're smarter than the people who are successes.
> 
> I'd feel badly for him if he wasn't a lowlife piece of garbage. truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GF, you don't have the heart to feel empathy for anyone. I'm quite alright with my place in life, btw.
> 
> Face it, you're cold and frigid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither. you're a lowlife bully. I don't have to be nice to you, snowflake. s'matter, you don't like getting what you give.
> 
> oh...and I'm neither of those things, lowlife.
Click to expand...


----------



## jillian

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a hint for you: No matter how many times you claim to be a lawyer, your lack of use of Proper Grammar proves your claims to be false.
> 
> Just admit you're a paid leftist shill and make my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers are not grammarians.
> 
> If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."
> 
> WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he likes telling everyone their grammar sucks because he's a moron and it's all he's got. I've known people like him. bitter, angry about their own station in life, major fails who don't understand why they've failed when they think they're smarter than the people who are successes.
> 
> I'd feel badly for him if he wasn't a lowlife piece of garbage. truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GF, you don't have the heart to feel empathy for anyone. I'm quite alright with my place in life, btw.
> 
> Face it, you're cold and frigid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither. you're a lowlife bully. I don't have to be nice to you, snowflake. s'matter, you don't like getting what you give.
> 
> oh...and I'm neither of those things, lowlife.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


awwwww.... the last refuge of the desperate. 

seems, you're the one triggered, loser boy.

I really must have hit a nerve.


----------



## Marion Morrison

jillian said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers are not grammarians.
> 
> If it please the thread I'd like to submit as Exhibit A, "Motion to Kiss My Ass" filed by one Matthew WASHINGTON, Plaintiff, which read in part:  "all Americans at large and one corrupt Judge Smith [to] kiss my got [sic] damn ass sorry mother fucker you."
> 
> WASHINGTON had also filed “Motion for Psychoanalysis”, “Motion to Impeach Judge Alaimo”, “Motion to Renounce Citizenship” and “Motion to Exhume Body of Alex Hodgson”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he likes telling everyone their grammar sucks because he's a moron and it's all he's got. I've known people like him. bitter, angry about their own station in life, major fails who don't understand why they've failed when they think they're smarter than the people who are successes.
> 
> I'd feel badly for him if he wasn't a lowlife piece of garbage. truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GF, you don't have the heart to feel empathy for anyone. I'm quite alright with my place in life, btw.
> 
> Face it, you're cold and frigid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm neither. you're a lowlife bully. I don't have to be nice to you, snowflake. s'matter, you don't like getting what you give.
> 
> oh...and I'm neither of those things, lowlife.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awwwww.... the last refuge of the desperate.
> 
> seems, you're the one triggered, loser boy.
> 
> I really must have hit a nerve.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm LMAO! 

Hey! Guess what? She's not your president!


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
Click to expand...


YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....

....excuse me for a second...

DUH

.... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.

Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.

They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.

The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.

And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.

That about it now?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
Click to expand...


*unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*


bull shit retard 

where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL


----------



## Marion Morrison

In the declassified documents, the investigators say there was at least two shooters. One on the bridge for sure.

I never knew Pogo was into it that much. 


The Kennedy assasination has been oveershadowed by the Mandalay shooting in my mind.

They're looking to take more gun rights away again seems to be the common theme.

With Kennedy, they took away mail-order guns.


----------



## Picaro

Marion Morrison said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't then, yet it is now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You didn't get the talkingpointsmemo? The Democrat party has been wholly infiltrated and taken over by leftists.
Click to expand...


She actually said Communists weren't leftists back there somewhere. Let's hope if she really is a lawyer, she's obviously one of those socially promoted quota graduated lawyers, and she's going to be Hillary's and Obama's defense attorney when the RICO indictments start flooding in.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
Click to expand...


In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:




See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?

See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?

Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?


----------



## Picaro

jillian said:


> seems, you're the one triggered, loser boy.
> 
> I really must have hit a nerve.



Well yes, the funny bone is a nerve. lol lol lol


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> In the declassified documents, the investigators say there was at least two shooters. One on the bridge for sure.
> 
> I never knew Pogo was into it that much.
> 
> 
> The Kennedy assasination has been oveershadowed by the Mandalay shooting in my mind.
> 
> They're looking to take more gun rights away again seems to be the common theme.
> 
> With Kennedy, they took away mail-order guns.



Pogo is always after the Truth.  And the Whitewash Commission clearly wasn't it.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Marion Morrison said:


> In the declassified documents, the investigators say there was at least two shooters. One on the bridge for sure.
> 
> I never knew Pogo was into it that much.
> 
> 
> The Kennedy assasination has been oveershadowed by the Mandalay shooting in my mind.
> 
> They're looking to take more gun rights away again seems to be the common theme.
> 
> With Kennedy, they took away mail-order guns.




post that document


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
Click to expand...

I see the video stop not the car


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
Click to expand...



now you have to resort to doctored films 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
Click to expand...



me too making pogo the fraud


----------



## jon_berzerk

in the stopped position it is really neat 

how the motorcycle police can balance the bikes with both feet off the ground 

--LOL


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> In the declassified documents, the investigators say there was at least two shooters. One on the bridge for sure.
> 
> I never knew Pogo was into it that much.
> 
> 
> The Kennedy assasination has been oveershadowed by the Mandalay shooting in my mind.
> 
> They're looking to take more gun rights away again seems to be the common theme.
> 
> With Kennedy, they took away mail-order guns.



I posted this earlier but here's one assemblage from the evidence:




​If we number these positions left to right, the alleged Oswald position is number five.  That was Phase Two.

Phase One came from positions 7 and 8, possibly 6, when the car first made the turn right in front of them.  Those missed their target badly.  One of them hit the street and skimmed along to scratch James Tague, way down Elm Street.

With Phase One unsuccessful, Umbrella Man, the spotter on the sidewalk, opens the umbrella to visually signal, "target not hit, proceed to Phase Two".  That's when shots come from the front and rear.  One from the front, fired by Harrelson, hits JFK in the throat.  Another from Wallace, who is actually in position 5 where Oswald was said to be in the fairy tale, hits JFK in the back and is possibly deflected by his back brace, which holds him up even though he's been hit. Other shots from the side including Frank Sturgis (position 4) hit Connally.  Another shot from the front pierces the windshield of the limousine.  Yet another dings some window trim on the car.  Still yet another fired from the grassy knoll overshoots and embeds in the grass beyond the car (this is picked up later and literally pocketed by Dallas police and is never seen again).

And by the way both Sturgis and Wallace (4 and 5) were witnessed by bystanders, in position, before the motorcade arrived, and reported what they saw in those two different windows.

None of these hit the target with the intended result, so Phase Three begins.  When Greer turns around and sees the POTUS is still intact he stops, per instructions, at the designated mark just past the grassy knoll.  Finally with a target no longer moving the grotesque objective is achieved, the car speeds off and the perps, most of them, make their getaways.

A few of them are detained momentarily -- here are three of them:




The so-called "three tramps" -- not tramps at all since the shooters have been paid fifty grand each.  Left to right, Charles Rogers, Charles Harrelson and E. Howard Hunt --- two hired hitmen and a CIA.  They are quickly got rid of and never heard from again.  Note the expression on the woman behind them, assuming she's looking at shooting conspirators.  Which -- she is.

This was an operation that could not fail.  Nothing could be left to chance.  You don't want to set up an execution coup d'etat, botch the job, have your target get away unharmed in an unsuccessful assassination attempt and then not get another chance because he won't give you one.  That's why they have all these stations set up, each of which requires a minimum of four people -- a primary shooter, a secondary shooter in case the first either loses his nerve or his gun jams; a coordinator with a two-way radio to cue them; and some security detail to make sure the team was not disturbed from behind.  This was not only conspiracy, it was a massive one.

They worked long and hard to set up the motorcade route through an area that would have minimal witnesses (compare to the earlier ten-deep crowds) but which would have multiple sniper points from many different angles.  This is also why they had the SS pulled OFF the Kennedy car and riding behind, completely against protocol, which then _exposes _the President to clear shots from front, back and all along the side.  Had JFK and Jackie switched seats it would have been much more difficult.  Everyone was in their place for a reason.  The shooters, the Secret Service, the target --- everyone.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
Click to expand...


Best I could find.  Didn't check YouTube though.

-UPI's _Four Days_ (1964), p. 17---In the right hand picture [a frame from the Muchmore film], the *driver slams on the brakes *and the police escort pulls up."

-_Newsweek_, 12/2/63, p. 2---"For a chaotic moment, *the motorcade ground to an uncertain halt*."

-_Case Closed_ by Gerald Posner (1993), p. 234---"Incredibly, Greer, sensing that something was wrong in the back of the car, *slowed the vehicle to almost a standstill*."

1) _Houston Chronicle_ Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that the Presidential Limousine "*almost came to a stop, a dead stop*"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 _Fourth Decade_: article by Sheldon Inkol];

2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting* [WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63

DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"The limousine *came to a stop* and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]

DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop*. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]

NBC reporter Robert MacNeil (rode in White House Press Bus)---"The President's driver s*lammed on the brakes*---after the third shot…" [_The Way We Were, 1963: The Year Kennedy Was Shot_ by Robert MacNeil (1988), p. 193]

AP photographer Henry Burroughs (rode in Camera Car #2)---"…we heard the shots and *the motorcade stopped*." [letter, Burroughs to Palamara, dated 10/14/98]

DPD Earle Brown---". . . The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it *stopped*..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*."​
Got plenty more.  This isn't new info just because we're going to bury our heads in the sand.  I know it's so much more touchy-feely to pretend to believe in the Whitewash Commission and that this wasn't a massive conspiracy of ominous implications.   It's a safe space and all that.  Come out when you're ready to.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo

Doesn't the Mandalay shooting have many similar characteristics?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo
> 
> Doesn't the Mandalay shooting have many similar characteristics?



I know nothing of no Mandalay shooting.  Got my hands full with this one.
Nor would it have anywhere near the implications this does --- because these perps were never caught.  They walk among us today.  Here.  Right now.

I've never been to Mandalay, though I understand there's a road.... 

I have however been to Dealey Plaza.


----------



## rightwinger

jon_berzerk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> me too making pogo the fraud
Click to expand...

Notice how both cars stop with exactly the same gap

Pogo is such a tool


----------



## rightwinger

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best I could find.  Didn't check YouTube though.
> 
> -UPI's _Four Days_ (1964), p. 17---In the right hand picture [a frame from the Muchmore film], the *driver slams on the brakes *and the police escort pulls up."
> 
> -_Newsweek_, 12/2/63, p. 2---"For a chaotic moment, *the motorcade ground to an uncertain halt*."
> 
> -_Case Closed_ by Gerald Posner (1993), p. 234---"Incredibly, Greer, sensing that something was wrong in the back of the car, *slowed the vehicle to almost a standstill*."
> 
> 1) _Houston Chronicle_ Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that the Presidential Limousine "*almost came to a stop, a dead stop*"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 _Fourth Decade_: article by Sheldon Inkol];
> 
> 2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting* [WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63
> 
> DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"The limousine *came to a stop* and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]
> 
> DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop*. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]
> 
> NBC reporter Robert MacNeil (rode in White House Press Bus)---"The President's driver s*lammed on the brakes*---after the third shot…" [_The Way We Were, 1963: The Year Kennedy Was Shot_ by Robert MacNeil (1988), p. 193]
> 
> AP photographer Henry Burroughs (rode in Camera Car #2)---"…we heard the shots and *the motorcade stopped*." [letter, Burroughs to Palamara, dated 10/14/98]
> 
> DPD Earle Brown---". . . The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it *stopped*..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*."​
> Got plenty more.  This isn't new info just because we're going to bury our heads in the sand.  I know it's so much more touchy-feely to pretend to believe in the Whitewash Commission and that this wasn't a massive conspiracy of ominous implications.   It's a safe space and all that.  Come out when you're ready to.
Click to expand...

I see the word "almost"


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
Click to expand...



More data for Haiku-boi.... on the "airflow of the moving vehicle" moving apparently so fast that it outruns a rifle bullet:

>> Secret Service Agent Sam Kinney (driver of the follow-up car behind JFK's limo)---indicates, via his report to Chief Rowley, that Greer hit the gas after the fatal head shot to JFK and after the President's slump to the left toward Jackie. [18 H 731-732]. From the HSCA's 2/26/78 interview of Kinney: "He also remarked that 'when Greer (the driver of the Presidential limousine) looked back, his foot must have come off the accelerator'…Kinney observed that *at the time of the first shot, the speed of the motorcade was '3 to 5 miles an hour*.'" [RIF#180-10078-10493; author's interviews with Kinney, 1992-1994] <<​Blistering speed I tell ya.  Blistering.  No bullet could possibly keep up with a face-flattening three to five miles and hour.  Clearly it was the G forces that killed him.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> me too making pogo the fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how both cars stop with exactly the same gap
> 
> Pogo is such a tool
Click to expand...


When both cars are moving at the aforementioned three to five miles an hour, that's easy to do.


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Best I could find.  Didn't check YouTube though.
> 
> -UPI's _Four Days_ (1964), p. 17---In the right hand picture [a frame from the Muchmore film], the *driver slams on the brakes *and the police escort pulls up."
> 
> -_Newsweek_, 12/2/63, p. 2---"For a chaotic moment, *the motorcade ground to an uncertain halt*."
> 
> -_Case Closed_ by Gerald Posner (1993), p. 234---"Incredibly, Greer, sensing that something was wrong in the back of the car, *slowed the vehicle to almost a standstill*."
> 
> 1) _Houston Chronicle_ Reporter Bo Byers (rode in White House Press Bus)---twice stated that the Presidential Limousine "*almost came to a stop, a dead stop*"; in fact, he has had nightmares about this. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"; see also the 1/94 _Fourth Decade_: article by Sheldon Inkol];
> 
> 2) ABC Reporter Bob Clark (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---Reported on the air that *the limousine stopped on Elm Street during the shooting* [WFAA/ ABC, 11/22/63
> 
> DPD motorcycle officer James W. Courson (one of two mid-motorcade motorcycles)--"The limousine *came to a stop* and Mrs. Kennedy was on the back. I noticed that as I came around the corner at Elm. Then the Secret Service agent [Clint Hill] helped push her back into the car, and the motorcade took off at a high rate of speed." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 129]
> 
> DPD motorcycle officer Bobby Joe Dale (one of two rear mid-motorcade motorcycles)---"*After the shots were fired, the whole motorcade came to a stop*. I stood and looked through the plaza, noticed there was commotion, and saw people running around his [JFK's] car. It started to move, then it slowed again; that's when I saw Mrs. Kennedy coming back on the trunk and another guy [Clint Hill] pushing her back into the car." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 134]
> 
> NBC reporter Robert MacNeil (rode in White House Press Bus)---"The President's driver s*lammed on the brakes*---after the third shot…" [_The Way We Were, 1963: The Year Kennedy Was Shot_ by Robert MacNeil (1988), p. 193]
> 
> AP photographer Henry Burroughs (rode in Camera Car #2)---"…we heard the shots and *the motorcade stopped*." [letter, Burroughs to Palamara, dated 10/14/98]
> 
> DPD Earle Brown---". . . The first I noticed the [JFK's] car was when it *stopped*..after it made the turn and *when the shots were fired, it stopped*."​
> Got plenty more.  This isn't new info just because we're going to bury our heads in the sand.  I know it's so much more touchy-feely to pretend to believe in the Whitewash Commission and that this wasn't a massive conspiracy of ominous implications.   It's a safe space and all that.  Come out when you're ready to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the word "almost"
Click to expand...


Yep, what I call a "rolling stop" when I get to my stop sign but I don't want to start all over in first gear again.
It's all relative.


----------



## jon_berzerk

rightwinger said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YYyyyyyeah ummm.... unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle".  The vehicle is at a dead stop there.  And even if it had been moving it would have been crawling.  And even if it had been moving faster --- again physics doesn't work that way.  Bullets travel WAY faster than cars....
> 
> ....excuse me for a second...
> 
> DUH
> 
> .... and the target would react the same way in reaction to the force of the object, unless you're suggesting JFK rode around in motorcades that zipped along at 1700 miles an hour.  I've actually seen a JFK motorcade.  It's more like 10.
> 
> Greer (the driver) was instructed to stop at a mark painted on the street.  That way the adjective in the phrase "moving target" is eliminated.
> 
> They did that because what if their sharpshooters misjudged the motion of the target?  Which they obviously did, several bullets missing Kennedy altogether including three that hit Connally.
> 
> The video you're looking at has been doctored by the CIA, which is provable by the other video shot from the other side of the car.  And it's doctored specifically to present the impression that the car kept moving the whole time.  It didn't.  It stopped long enough for the kill shot, then it took off.
> 
> And that kill shot came from IN FRONT of the car and off to the right.  A point that it was absolutely impossible for Oswald, Wallace, or Superman himself to reach from the far corner of the sixth floor of a building the car was already well past in a building that didn't have an elevator.
> 
> That about it now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *unfortunately it isn't a "moving vehicle"*
> 
> 
> bull shit retard
> 
> where do you come up with this stupid crap --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact here's the vehicle coming to a stop, filmed from the other side, in a film the CIA didn't get to doctor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the motorcycle quickly overtakes the car because the car stopped and the motorcycle didn't?  See how the car behind had to hit its brakes as well?  See how the SS agent climbs up onto the car--- SIDEWAYS?  Which motion he would not have had to do if the car was still moving?  See how the Lincoln's right brake light is on?
> 
> See why the CIA might have wanted to doctor the Zap film to make it look like it never stopped?
> 
> Are you playing some sort of sicko game here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the video stop not the car
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> me too making pogo the fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how both cars stop with exactly the same gap
> 
> Pogo is such a tool
Click to expand...



yup agreed --LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals once again defend the indefensible. This clown posts about it like he was there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I posed questions that the poster continues to run away from.
> 
> I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.
> Ever seen that happen?
> 
> Ooopsie.  That's another question isn't it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I'm particularly interested in the one about bullets making U-turns.*
> 
> you are particularly  stupid for making such a statement
> 
> no such thing happened ya retard
> 
> but keep saying that because you are fun to laugh at
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can run and hide all you want Haiku-boi, but this is not going away, ever.
> 
> WARNING --- GRAPHIC CONTENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> That is from Abraham Zapbruder's famous film.  Zapbruder was positioned between the grassy knoll on his right, and the TSBD on his left.  And the alleged Oswald (Wallace) window was in the upper level of the FAR corner from there, which means that window was waaaaay up off to the upper left of the field in this post.
> 
> I will ask your wangly ass one more time.  HOW THE FUCK do you shoot a bullet from that direction --- and push his head **BACK** and **UP** --- in the same direction the bullet came from?
> 
> The simple answer --- simple enough even for simpletons is --- YOU DON'T.
> 
> Want a bonus question?
> 
> If your name is Lee Harvey Oswald ..... how do you get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints in that upper window yet not leave your own?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i see you continue to make yourself look stupid
> 
> cant help it can ya --LOL
> 
> his skull parts and brain tissue fly back because is because of the airflow of the moving vehicle ya ninny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More data for Haiku-boi.... on the "airflow of the moving vehicle" moving apparently so fast that it outruns a rifle bullet:
> 
> >> Secret Service Agent Sam Kinney (driver of the follow-up car behind JFK's limo)---indicates, via his report to Chief Rowley, that Greer hit the gas after the fatal head shot to JFK and after the President's slump to the left toward Jackie. [18 H 731-732]. From the HSCA's 2/26/78 interview of Kinney: "He also remarked that 'when Greer (the driver of the Presidential limousine) looked back, his foot must have come off the accelerator'…Kinney observed that *at the time of the first shot, the speed of the motorcade was '3 to 5 miles an hour*.'" [RIF#180-10078-10493; author's interviews with Kinney, 1992-1994] <<​Blistering speed I tell ya.  Blistering.  No bullet could possibly keep up with a face-flattening three to five miles and hour.  Clearly it was the G forces that killed him.
Click to expand...



--LOL

idiot the bullet and the brain matter are two different things 

however the fact remains that the brain matter and bone was blown back by the relative wind speed of the car moving forward 

dont be such a tard you make yourself look more then stupid


----------



## skye

That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.

there will be no place to hide for scum like them


----------



## jon_berzerk

pogo and the forward shooters backwards flying bullet theory 

--LOL

if a shooter had shot the prezbo from the front 

the blast would be going through that back of his head not the front 

--LOL

now that is one magic bullet 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them




there certainly could have been a conspiracy 

but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day 

a leftist by the name of oswald


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## skye

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
Click to expand...


one???? only the patsy Oswald????

unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....


----------



## Markle

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
Click to expand...


Sadly, it does.  See the South Side of Chicago, Detroit, St. Louis, and others.


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
Click to expand...



he was not the patsy he was the shooter 

there could have been others they didnt fire 

or even shown up


----------



## Markle

Fifty years from now someone on some medium will see these identical conspiracy theories.


----------



## skye

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
Click to expand...


He was  a patsy!

He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.

get that  it into your mind.


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was  a patsy!
> 
> He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.
> 
> get that  it into your mind.
Click to expand...



nope he was the trigger puller 

he fired the shots 

he hit the president killing him dead


----------



## skye

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was  a patsy!
> 
> He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.
> 
> get that  it into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope he was the trigger puller
> 
> he fired the shots
> 
> he hit the president killing him dead
Click to expand...




Look  berserk .....live in ignorance if you wish.

I am not here to put you on the right road.  Some simply are not able to swallow the truth.

so sad ...oh well.


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was  a patsy!
> 
> He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.
> 
> get that  it into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope he was the trigger puller
> 
> he fired the shots
> 
> he hit the president killing him dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look  berserk .....live in ignorance if you wish.
> 
> I am not here to put you on the right road.  Some simply are not able to swallow the truth.
> 
> so sad ...oh well.
Click to expand...



the truth is he was the sole shooter that day


----------



## skye

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was  a patsy!
> 
> He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.
> 
> get that  it into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope he was the trigger puller
> 
> he fired the shots
> 
> he hit the president killing him dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look  berserk .....live in ignorance if you wish.
> 
> I am not here to put you on the right road.  Some simply are not able to swallow the truth.
> 
> so sad ...oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the truth is he was the sole shooter that day
Click to expand...



like Stephen Paddock was the sole shooter in Vegas too? 

yes of course...of course  ......

oh dear....these people are ....well....what can we say.........


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them



I appreciate your optimism, but remain skeptical of that happening. The Mandalay thing stinks to high heaven.


----------



## TomParks

Oswald was involved but did not kill Kennedy.....most likely the lookout. No man can kill the President and be cool as a cucumber like Oswald.


----------



## Pogo

Markle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, it does.  See the South Side of Chicago, Detroit, St. Louis, and others.
Click to expand...


Actually that was facetious.  Responding in kind to a post I presumed was also sarcasm.
And see below.



skye said:


> like Stephen Paddock was the sole shooter in Vegas too?



The glaring difference is that neither in Lost Wages, nor in "South Side of Chicago, Detroit, St. Louis and others", nor anywhere else on planet earth or this universe, is it possible to shoot something in the front while standing behind it.

Theories come and go but the laws of physics are forever.  Not that stops Haiku-boi and his self-delusion machine.  As he will now proceed to demonstrate in the next post.


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was  a patsy!
> 
> He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.
> 
> get that  it into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope he was the trigger puller
> 
> he fired the shots
> 
> he hit the president killing him dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look  berserk .....live in ignorance if you wish.
> 
> I am not here to put you on the right road.  Some simply are not able to swallow the truth.
> 
> so sad ...oh well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the truth is he was the sole shooter that day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> like Stephen Paddock was the sole shooter in Vegas too?
> 
> yes of course...of course  ......
> 
> oh dear....these people are ....well....what can we say.........
Click to expand...



no evidence to the otherwise


----------



## Pogo

This is a required post of respect, the ultimate eulogy:


​

They say they can't believe it, it's a sacrilegious shame
Now, who would want to hurt such a hero of the game?
But you know I predicted it; I knew he had to fall
How did it happen? I hope his suffering was small.
_Tell me every detail, I've got to know it all,
And do you have a picture of the pain?_


_.... _And the night comes again to the circle studded sky
The stars settle slowly, in loneliness they lie
'Till the universe explodes as a falling star is raised
Planets are paralyzed, the mountains are amazed
But they all glow brighter from the brilliance of the blaze.....
With the speed of insanity.....  then he died.


--- Phil Ochs (1965)​


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
Click to expand...


The "shooter" who not only had Mac Wallace's fingerprints (the only ones found up there) but also had super-speed just like Superman, able to fire a dozen bullets from four different directions.

He did it all so fast it was invisible to the human eye.

Gullible's Travels..... SMH


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was  a patsy!
> 
> He did not killed anybody....the CIA/aka Deep State  did.
> 
> get that  it into your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope he was the trigger puller
> 
> he fired the shots
> 
> he hit the president killing him dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look  berserk .....live in ignorance if you wish.
> 
> I am not here to put you on the right road.  Some simply are not able to swallow the truth.
> 
> so sad ...oh well.
Click to expand...


It's stunning that there are still a few left clinging to the Whitewash Commission --- set up by at least one of the plot's accomplices and certainly one of its masterminds (LBJ and Dulles) for the express purpose of burying their dirty deed in a hail of magic bullets....... and then they can't figure out what's wrong with that picture.

Blows the mind.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shooter" who not only had Mac Wallace's fingerprints (the only ones found up there) but also had super-speed just like Superman, able to fire a dozen bullets from four different directions.
> 
> He did it all so fast it was invisible to the human eye.
> 
> Gullible's Travels..... SMH
Click to expand...



--LOL

get the documents out  nut job


----------



## jon_berzerk

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he was killed....rogue CIA scum and rogue  FBI scum ....they will go too.
> 
> there will be no place to hide for scum like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shooter" who not only had Mac Wallace's fingerprints (the only ones found up there) but also had super-speed just like Superman, able to fire a dozen bullets from four different directions.
> 
> He did it all so fast it was invisible to the human eye.
> 
> Gullible's Travels..... SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> get the documents out  nut job
Click to expand...



so all sorts of law enforcement the press and others touched everything up there 

the sheriff even held the firearm up 

**but only** this guys fingerprints showed up 

--LOL

put the crack pipe down tard


----------



## Picaro

Pogo said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The so-called "three tramps" -- not tramps at all since the shooters have been paid fifty grand each.  Left to right, Charles Rogers, Charles Harrelson and E. Howard Hunt --- two hired hitmen and a CIA.  They are quickly got rid of and never heard from again.  Note the expression on the woman behind them, assuming she's looking at shooting conspirators.  Which -- she is.
> 
> .


 Note the fake shadows on the ground in this fake doctored photo, even some running in the wrong direction. Pure amateur hour stuff here. As for the woman, these guys aren't even handcuffed or being escorted by anybody, and there is nothing to indicate she's even reacting to those three.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation


Do you believe in MAGIC?

Oswald is the ONLY US Marine to defect to the USSR at the height of the Cold War, while claiming loudly that he would disclose classified information to the Soviets.  He did defect and even married a Russian woman and lived in the USSR for a time (funny...the Soviets KNEW he was a plant and ignored him).  Then...magically....he returns to the USA without EVER being detained or questioned.  Then the magic continues....the only US Marine to ever defect then protests for Cuba in the streets and is on national TV spouting his devotion to communism....is EVEN tracked to Mexico trying to get an audience with commies at the Russian and Cuban embassies....the magic continues...magically he is working at the Texas Book Depository building...which magically on directly on JFK's motorcade route...and magically the ONLY US MARINE to EVER DEFECT is not picked up by the Secret Service....the windows of the TBD are WIDE OPEN....then magically he is supposed to have fired a shity bolt action rifle so quickly committing the crime of the century, that he ends up in the lunch room several floors down from the sixth floor SECONDS after the shooting, casually drinking a soda when a police officer confronts him

I mean to believe the Warren Commission Report is to believe in Santa, the Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Pogo, why the hell do you keep thinking the bullet hit him from the front? 

Here is an actual photo of kennedys head. Notice the bullet entry hole in the back of his head, and it blew out the front of his head. This nonsense has already been debunked. 






The bullet hole is circled. The bullet blew out the FRONT of his head because it entered in the REAR.

Stop spreading this bullshit.


----------



## Picaro

DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES:  WAS LEE HARVEY OSWALD "PLANTED" IN THE BOOK DEPOSITORY BY PLOTTERS?

*How anyone with a grain of sense can actually believe for a moment
all of that conspiracy-oriented hocus-pocus regarding Oswald getting
his job, is beyond me. The cloudy and shrouded-with-doubt
conspiracy-slanted version of these events surrounding Oswald's
employment is so ridiculous and implausible that it can easily be
considered impossible (here in the "real" world, that is, where miracles
rarely, if ever, occur).

Any "CT" variation regarding the neighbors who first suggested that the
Depository might have an opening is utterly unbelievable from every
angle, and would require multiple extra conspirators, people who had
never met Lee Harvey Oswald in their lives, including 19-year-old stock
boy Wesley Frazier.

Can anyone believe that these seemingly-invincible plotters somehow
arranged to have Marina Oswald live temporarily with Mrs. Paine, who
just happened to live only a half-block away from Wes Frazier, who just
happened to work in the Depository and who just happened to mention to
his sister one day that a job at his workplace might be available, so
that Linnie (NOT Wesley) would just happen to casually mention this
possible job opening while having coffee at a neighbor's house (which
wasn't Ruth Paine's house either; it was at the house of Ruth's
next-door neighbor, Mrs. Roberts)?

And, how did the plotters arrange to not only have Lee hired at the
Elm St. warehouse, but how did they arrange for Oswald to even WANT
to go and apply for this job at the Book Depository?

What if Oswald would have gotten different work the day before, which
almost did happen. The Texas Employment Commission, in fact, attempted
to contact Oswald on the very day he started working at the TSBD
(October 16, 1963), regarding an even better-paying job for an airline
company, which had some openings for baggage handlers. 
[See Warren Commission Report, p.247]

So, another question needs to be addressed by the CTers who think
Oswald was "placed" in the Book Depository by evil-doers .... i.e.: How
did any "plotters", needing Oswald to be in the TSBD on November 22nd,
know for certain that Oswald wouldn't just simply quit his Depository
job and take a job elsewhere prior to the President's November visit to
Dallas?

And: How did these conspirators also know that Oswald wouldn't gain
employment someplace else prior to November 22? (He was looking for
work in early October, and had applied at several places, but was not
hired.)
*
... and on, and on, and on... a plot that involves literally thousands of people, and all carefully orchestrated over years in incredible detail .... yeah right...

Why was he even applying for all those other jobs, and why bother setting up such
intricate and elaborate cover schemes if all the 'conspirators' knew the patsy was going to die anyway?

lol lol lol and nobody ever talks, outside of a few who like to see their names in books and be interviewed on TV, even though they know next to nothing and only have some innuendo to 'report'.


----------



## Picaro

DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES: 2017

Best site for pretty much anything to do with the idiotic conspiracy rubbish, including undoctored TV news footage from the major networks.


----------



## Picaro

DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES: 2017

Best site for pretty much anything to do with the idiotic conspiracy rubbish, including undoctored TV news footage from the major networks.


----------



## gipper

Picaro said:


> DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES:  WAS LEE HARVEY OSWALD "PLANTED" IN THE BOOK DEPOSITORY BY PLOTTERS?
> 
> *How anyone with a grain of sense can actually believe for a moment
> all of that conspiracy-oriented hocus-pocus regarding Oswald getting
> his job, is beyond me. The cloudy and shrouded-with-doubt
> conspiracy-slanted version of these events surrounding Oswald's
> employment is so ridiculous and implausible that it can easily be
> considered impossible (here in the "real" world, that is, where miracles
> rarely, if ever, occur).
> 
> Any "CT" variation regarding the neighbors who first suggested that the
> Depository might have an opening is utterly unbelievable from every
> angle, and would require multiple extra conspirators, people who had
> never met Lee Harvey Oswald in their lives, including 19-year-old stock
> boy Wesley Frazier.
> 
> Can anyone believe that these seemingly-invincible plotters somehow
> arranged to have Marina Oswald live temporarily with Mrs. Paine, who
> just happened to live only a half-block away from Wes Frazier, who just
> happened to work in the Depository and who just happened to mention to
> his sister one day that a job at his workplace might be available, so
> that Linnie (NOT Wesley) would just happen to casually mention this
> possible job opening while having coffee at a neighbor's house (which
> wasn't Ruth Paine's house either; it was at the house of Ruth's
> next-door neighbor, Mrs. Roberts)?
> 
> And, how did the plotters arrange to not only have Lee hired at the
> Elm St. warehouse, but how did they arrange for Oswald to even WANT
> to go and apply for this job at the Book Depository?
> 
> What if Oswald would have gotten different work the day before, which
> almost did happen. The Texas Employment Commission, in fact, attempted
> to contact Oswald on the very day he started working at the TSBD
> (October 16, 1963), regarding an even better-paying job for an airline
> company, which had some openings for baggage handlers.
> [See Warren Commission Report, p.247]
> 
> So, another question needs to be addressed by the CTers who think
> Oswald was "placed" in the Book Depository by evil-doers .... i.e.: How
> did any "plotters", needing Oswald to be in the TSBD on November 22nd,
> know for certain that Oswald wouldn't just simply quit his Depository
> job and take a job elsewhere prior to the President's November visit to
> Dallas?
> 
> And: How did these conspirators also know that Oswald wouldn't gain
> employment someplace else prior to November 22? (He was looking for
> work in early October, and had applied at several places, but was not
> hired.)
> *
> ... and on, and on, and on... a plot that involves literally thousands of people, and all carefully orchestrated over years in incredible detail .... yeah right...
> 
> Why was he even applying for all those other jobs, and why bother setting up such
> intricate and elaborate cover schemes if all the 'conspirators' knew the patsy was going to die anyway?
> 
> lol lol lol and nobody ever talks, outside of a few who like to see their names in books and be interviewed on TV, even though they know next to nothing and only have some innuendo to 'report'.





Picaro said:


> DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES: 2017
> 
> Best site for pretty much anything to do with the idiotic conspiracy rubbish, including undoctored TV news footage from the major networks.



The CIA loves dupes like you.


----------



## Picaro

gipper said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES:  WAS LEE HARVEY OSWALD "PLANTED" IN THE BOOK DEPOSITORY BY PLOTTERS?
> 
> *How anyone with a grain of sense can actually believe for a moment
> all of that conspiracy-oriented hocus-pocus regarding Oswald getting
> his job, is beyond me. The cloudy and shrouded-with-doubt
> conspiracy-slanted version of these events surrounding Oswald's
> employment is so ridiculous and implausible that it can easily be
> considered impossible (here in the "real" world, that is, where miracles
> rarely, if ever, occur).
> 
> Any "CT" variation regarding the neighbors who first suggested that the
> Depository might have an opening is utterly unbelievable from every
> angle, and would require multiple extra conspirators, people who had
> never met Lee Harvey Oswald in their lives, including 19-year-old stock
> boy Wesley Frazier.
> 
> Can anyone believe that these seemingly-invincible plotters somehow
> arranged to have Marina Oswald live temporarily with Mrs. Paine, who
> just happened to live only a half-block away from Wes Frazier, who just
> happened to work in the Depository and who just happened to mention to
> his sister one day that a job at his workplace might be available, so
> that Linnie (NOT Wesley) would just happen to casually mention this
> possible job opening while having coffee at a neighbor's house (which
> wasn't Ruth Paine's house either; it was at the house of Ruth's
> next-door neighbor, Mrs. Roberts)?
> 
> And, how did the plotters arrange to not only have Lee hired at the
> Elm St. warehouse, but how did they arrange for Oswald to even WANT
> to go and apply for this job at the Book Depository?
> 
> What if Oswald would have gotten different work the day before, which
> almost did happen. The Texas Employment Commission, in fact, attempted
> to contact Oswald on the very day he started working at the TSBD
> (October 16, 1963), regarding an even better-paying job for an airline
> company, which had some openings for baggage handlers.
> [See Warren Commission Report, p.247]
> 
> So, another question needs to be addressed by the CTers who think
> Oswald was "placed" in the Book Depository by evil-doers .... i.e.: How
> did any "plotters", needing Oswald to be in the TSBD on November 22nd,
> know for certain that Oswald wouldn't just simply quit his Depository
> job and take a job elsewhere prior to the President's November visit to
> Dallas?
> 
> And: How did these conspirators also know that Oswald wouldn't gain
> employment someplace else prior to November 22? (He was looking for
> work in early October, and had applied at several places, but was not
> hired.)
> *
> ... and on, and on, and on... a plot that involves literally thousands of people, and all carefully orchestrated over years in incredible detail .... yeah right...
> 
> Why was he even applying for all those other jobs, and why bother setting up such
> intricate and elaborate cover schemes if all the 'conspirators' knew the patsy was going to die anyway?
> 
> lol lol lol and nobody ever talks, outside of a few who like to see their names in books and be interviewed on TV, even though they know next to nothing and only have some innuendo to 'report'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES: 2017
> 
> Best site for pretty much anything to do with the idiotic conspiracy rubbish, including undoctored TV news footage from the major networks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The CIA loves dupes like you.
Click to expand...


Think I can get them to send somebody over and mow my yard today?


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> there certainly could have been a conspiracy
> 
> but there was only one guy who fired that dreaded day
> 
> a leftist by the name of oswald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shooter" who not only had Mac Wallace's fingerprints (the only ones found up there) but also had super-speed just like Superman, able to fire a dozen bullets from four different directions.
> 
> He did it all so fast it was invisible to the human eye.
> 
> Gullible's Travels..... SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> get the documents out  nut job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so all sorts of law enforcement the press and others touched everything up there
> 
> the sheriff even held the firearm up
> 
> **but only** this guys fingerprints showed up
> 
> --LOL
> 
> put the crack pipe down tard
Click to expand...


Correct.

Obviously you don't count fingerprints from people collecting fingerprints.  
Again --- fucking DUH.

Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were up there; Oswald's were not.
Wallace was a sharpshooter and hit man.
Do the fucking math.

Also thank you for not being an investigator.


----------



## Pogo

airplanemechanic said:


> Pogo, why the hell do you keep thinking the bullet hit him from the front?
> 
> Here is an actual photo of kennedys head. Notice the bullet entry hole in the back of his head, and it blew out the front of his head. This nonsense has already been debunked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bullet hole is circled. The bullet blew out the FRONT of his head because it entered in the REAR.
> 
> Stop spreading this bullshit.



That isn't Kennedy's head.  Kennedy's head had nothing left on the right side.  We know that from surgeons who saw it firsthand.  The right side of the skull was blown away.

What you're looking at here is a body switch, done in secret while LBJ insisted on taking the oath of office (which was not necessary -- it's automatic) aboard Air Force One, and insisted on having Jackie Kennedy by his side, which in turn got her away from the body long enough for the switch to be made.

She flew back to DC with an empty casket while an embalming and surgery expert named John Liggett worked aboard Air Force Two trying to reconstruct Kennedy's head to conceal the obvious evidence of a frontal shot.  He had very little to work with.  This is why the surgeons at Bethesda noted that when they first touched JFK's head it disintegrated into rubble which would not have happened had it not been surgically reconstructed.

But that head above is not the head of JFK.  It's part of the con.  Both his brother RFK and Jackie confirmed, when they finally saw the body again, that it was not him.  That's on the record.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> one???? only the patsy Oswald????
> 
> unbelievable.....totally unbelievable... the  gullibility of some souls here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was not the patsy he was the shooter
> 
> there could have been others they didnt fire
> 
> or even shown up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "shooter" who not only had Mac Wallace's fingerprints (the only ones found up there) but also had super-speed just like Superman, able to fire a dozen bullets from four different directions.
> 
> He did it all so fast it was invisible to the human eye.
> 
> Gullible's Travels..... SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> --LOL
> 
> get the documents out  nut job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so all sorts of law enforcement the press and others touched everything up there
> 
> the sheriff even held the firearm up
> 
> **but only** this guys fingerprints showed up
> 
> --LOL
> 
> put the crack pipe down tard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Obviously you don't count fingerprints from people collecting fingerprints.
> Again --- fucking DUH.
> 
> Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were up there; Oswald's were not.
> Wallace was a sharpshooter and hit man.
> Do the fucking math.
> 
> Also thank you for not being an investigator.
Click to expand...


*Wallace was a sharpshooter and hit man*

dips shit 

the shots taken did not take too much talent 

a simple sharp shooter could make the shots 

it has been performed over and over several times 

once again your lack of knowledge of firearms makes you look stupid 


*Obviously you don't count fingerprints from people collecting fingerprints*


so everyone and anyone of the workers who placed the boxes in the warehouse 

wore gloves to prevent fingerprints 

--LOL you are retarded 

indeed all finger prints should have been reported 

oswald worked there but he didnt have any prints --LOL


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in MAGIC?
> 
> Oswald is the ONLY US Marine to defect to the USSR at the height of the Cold War, while claiming loudly that he would disclose classified information to the Soviets.  He did defect and even married a Russian woman and lived in the USSR for a time (funny...the Soviets KNEW he was a plant and ignored him).  Then...magically....he returns to the USA without EVER being detained or questioned.  Then the magic continues....the only US Marine to ever defect then protests for Cuba in the streets and is on national TV spouting his devotion to communism....is EVEN tracked to Mexico trying to get an audience with commies at the Russian and Cuban embassies....the magic continues...magically he is working at the Texas Book Depository building...which magically on directly on JFK's motorcade route...and magically the ONLY US MARINE to EVER DEFECT is not picked up by the Secret Service....the windows of the TBD are WIDE OPEN....then magically he is supposed to have fired a shity bolt action rifle so quickly committing the crime of the century, that he ends up in the lunch room several floors down from the sixth floor SECONDS after the shooting, casually drinking a soda when a police officer confronts him
> 
> I mean to believe the Warren Commission Report is to believe in Santa, the Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny.
Click to expand...



Zackly, ALL of that screams CIA handling.  And leave us not forget his magic gun that shoots magic boomerang-bullets that do U-turns in mid-air and make it possible to shoot something in the front that you're standing behind.  Amazing stuff.

As Charles Harrelson, one of the front shooters whose bullet hit Kennedy in the throat, noted, 'if you believe that, I believe you're very naïve".


----------



## airplanemechanic

Yes that is his head. The front of his head was blown away just like the front of that head was. Look above his right ear in that picture. there is brain matter visible. In EXACTLY the right place.

So stop spreading this conspiracy bullshit. He was shot exactly like everyone said.

The flap of meat visible above his right ear in this picture corresponds exactly with the flap of meat visible in the photo above and of this.


----------



## Pogo

airplanemechanic said:


> Yes that is his head. The front of his head was blown away just like the front of that head was. Look above his right ear in that picture. there is brain matter visible. In EXACTLY the right place.
> 
> So stop spreading this conspiracy bullshit. He was shot exactly like everyone said.



Flatly impossible.  Go see the Zapbruder gif (already posted here).  Go listen to the surgeons (in Dallas) who saw the body before it could be doctored --- you know, "like everyone said".  Then try to explain it away with these childish fairy tales that are obviously a massive coverup.

The part of the skull you're looking at in that picture --- whoever's head that is --- did not exist on JFK's body after the moment of that head shot in the Zap frame.  Which *clearly *comes from _ahead, right, and below._

SMH


----------



## airplanemechanic

LOL OK YOU saying its impossible really doesn't mean anything.

The photos clearly indicate the man was shot in the back of the head. They already showed the bullet hit the guy in the front seat in the neck. Had it been from the front the bullets would have been lodged in the seat of the car and amazingly, none were found. 

In fact the bullet that hit the guy in the neck had started to tumble. Funny when they shot that EXACT bullet through something simulating a human head the bullet behaved in the EXACT same way they said it would. I saw it on video, this has already long been debunked. Slow speed cameras show that bullet is a very unstable round and tumbles as soon as it hits something like flesh. Which is why the clean entry hole in the back of the head and the massive exit wound in the front. Had he been shot in the front the FRONT of his head would have the small entry hole. 

Take your nutjob crap and go to the "truther" room.


----------



## Pogo

airplanemechanic said:


> LOL OK YOU saying its impossible really doesn't mean anything.
> 
> The photos clearly indicate the man was shot in the back of the head.
> 
> Take your nutjob crap and go to the "truther" room.



This man, whoever he is, may indeed have been shot in the back of the head.  I wouldn't know.

But I can see he has a skull that's intact, which all by itself eliminates the possibility that it's JFK.  Simple enough?

What proof do you have that this is actually JFK's head?
Oh wait that's right.  The government told you, and the government would never lie.

Such simpletons.

Look, if you don't have the stomach to face the implications here, that's fine.  Come to it when you're ready to steel yourself.  But don't sit on this thread and try to sell bullshit that we already know is bullshit.


----------



## airplanemechanic

The gov't didn't tell me shit. My brain did. 

In fact the bullet that hit the guy in the neck had started to tumble. Funny when they shot that EXACT bullet through something simulating a human head the bullet behaved in the EXACT same way they said it would. I saw it on video, this has already long been debunked. Slow speed cameras show that bullet is a very unstable round and tumbles as soon as it hits something like flesh. Which is why the clean entry hole in the back of the head and the massive exit wound in the front. Had he been shot in the front the FRONT of his head would have the small entry hole.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> *Wallace was a sharpshooter and hit man*
> 
> dips shit
> 
> the shots taken did not take too much talent
> 
> a simple sharp shooter could make the shots



Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots.  I'm identifying *who Wallace was.*  He had a long history of assassinations, sometimes carried out at the behest of LBJ, who most likely plugged him into this operation.  So that's a description of what the name "Mac Wallace" MEANS.  Can you handle that?

So number one, he was a professional hit man, and number two, his prints were found in the sixth floor window of the TSBD.  A place where he absolutely did not work.  Lee Harvey Oswald's prints, however, were not found there.

See if you can do the math, Dumbass.




jon_berzerk said:


> *Obviously you don't count fingerprints from people collecting fingerprints*
> 
> 
> so everyone and anyone of the workers who placed the boxes in the warehouse
> 
> wore gloves to prevent fingerprints



I don't know and I don't care.  Obviously if you're Investigator Donald Dumshit and you end up with the prints of Malcolm Wallace and the prints of Donald Dumshit, you know which one does not apply, don't you.

Or are you too damn stupid to figure that out?




jon_berzerk said:


> indeed all finger prints should have been reported
> 
> oswald worked there but he didnt have any prints --LOL



Not in that sixth floor room, no.

There was a gunman in that window.  It was Mac Wallace who ---- see if you can remember this --- whose prints were found there.

Let's review just that much.  I know it's a lot for your limited capacity.

Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter.  Fact.
Mac Wallace's fingerprints were found in the sixth floor window area of the TSBD.  Fact.
At least one shot came from that window.  Fact.
A man who was working at a nearby construction site SAW Wallace in the window and described him (heavyset, glasses with big earpieces, none of which describes Oswald)  Fact.
No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area.  Fact.

Chew on that, Haiku-boi.  Then tell me how Lee Harvey Oswald plants the fingerprints of a man who didn't even work there.

As far as his marksmanship, unlike most of the other shooters Wallace did hit Kennedy, but missed the head.  His bullet hit JFK in the back, around the same time or slightly after Harrelson's shot from the front hit him in the throat.  Neither of these were the fatal head shot.  So in effect both failed.

Neither of those by the way hit Connally, who was hit by three different other bullets from three different other shooters.

That's exactly why Connally turns around and yells "oh my god they're going to kill us all".  He wasn't supposed to be a target.  And note his use of "THEY" -- plural.

You digest that for a while.  Baby steps.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallace was a sharpshooter and hit man*
> 
> dips shit
> 
> the shots taken did not take too much talent
> 
> a simple sharp shooter could make the shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots.  I'm identifying *who Wallace was.*  He had a long history of assassinations, sometimes carried out at the behest of LBJ, who most likely plugged him into this operation.  So that's a description of what the name "Mac Wallace" MEANS.  Can you handle that?
> 
> So number one, he was a professional hit man, and number two, his prints were found in the sixth floor window of the TSBD.  A place where he absolutely did not work.  Lee Harvey Oswald's prints, however, were not found there.
> 
> See if you can do the math, Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Obviously you don't count fingerprints from people collecting fingerprints*
> 
> 
> so everyone and anyone of the workers who placed the boxes in the warehouse
> 
> wore gloves to prevent fingerprints
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't care.  Obviously if you're Investigator Donald Dumshit and you end up with the prints of Malcolm Wallace and the prints of Donald Dumshit, you know which one does not apply, don't you.
> 
> Or are you too damn stupid to figure that out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed all finger prints should have been reported
> 
> oswald worked there but he didnt have any prints --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in that sixth floor room, no.
> 
> There was a gunman in that window.  It was Mac Wallace who ---- see if you can remember this --- whose prints were found there.
> 
> Let's review just that much.  I know it's a lot for your limited capacity.
> 
> Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter.  Fact.
> Mac Wallace's fingerprints were found in the sixth floor window area of the TSBD.  Fact.
> At least one shot came from that window.  Fact.
> A man who was working at a nearby construction site SAW Wallace in the window and described him (heavyset, glasses with big earpieces, none of which describe Oswald  Fact.
> No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area.  Fact.
> 
> Chew on that, Haiku-boi.  Then tell me how Lee Harvey Oswald plants the fingerprints of a man who didn't even work there.
> 
> As far as his marksmanship, unlike most of the other shooters Wallace did hit Kennedy, but missed the head.  His bullet hit JFK in the back, around the same time or slightly after Harrelson's shot from the front hit him in the throat.  Neither of these were the fatal head shot.  So in effect both failed.
> 
> Neither of those by the way hit Connally, who was hit by three different other bullets from three different other shooters.
> 
> That's exactly why Connally turns around and yells "oh my god they're going to kill us all".  He wasn't supposed to be a target.  And note his use of "THEY" -- plural.
> 
> You digest that for a while.  Baby steps.
Click to expand...



*Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*

of course it does you just made the claim that oswald  was "only a sharpshooter"

you and your circular posting

what doesnt matter is your ignorance in firearms

at least to you it doesnt matter that you make yourself look stupid

*Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter.  Fact*

so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots

because he was "only a sharpshooter" fact confirmed by the Marines

***yet***

it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots

because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot

*No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area.  Fact.*

so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun

did they come with pictures of wallace with that gun prior to the assignation

like they did with oswald fact

you are just short of real facts

stay off those crank websites

*You digest that for a while*

You digest that for a while

digest this get your head out of your ass


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"



Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
You completely pulled that out of your ass.

Go learn how to read.




jon_berzerk said:


> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots



Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.




jon_berzerk said:


> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot




No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.





jon_berzerk said:


> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun



Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.

Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way. 

Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.

Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.


----------



## gipper

Why would anyone believe the federal government when they are proven liars?

Clearly the Warren Commission report is fiction.  One has to be totally f’ed up to believe it.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I know you can't order very many guns by mail anymore.

Durn Kennedy assasins!

It's almost as if there was a threefold motive for his murder.

Btw, He was going to have $5, $10, and $20 bills start being printed by the treasury, just as the Founding Fathers intended.


----------



## TheParser

Just as one will always remember where one was when one learned  about the terrorist attack on 9/11, so will I always remember the day that President Kennedy was shot.

It was just after lunch at my work when I saw a colleague crying. I asked what the matter was.  She told me.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
Click to expand...


*Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability*
*
*
yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots


----------



## gipper

TheParser said:


> Just as one will always remember where one was when one learned  about the terrorist attack on 9/11, so will I always remember the day that President Kennedy was shot.
> 
> It was just after lunch at my work when I saw a colleague crying. I asked what the matter was.  She told me.


Yet H W Bush claimed he didn’t remember where he was that day.  Ever the CIA scumbag.


----------



## Picaro

lol @ the 'Wallace' rubbish, Alleged 'Super Assassin Of LBJ' .... 

DVP's  JFK  ARCHIVES: Search results for Wallace

Nothing to see re Malcom Wallace, either, just another of the 24, 36, or 50 'assassins' on the scene, all at the same time, and all living in Pogo's head.

However, there is an interesting cover up by the conspiracy theorists themselves:* Why is Patsy Cline not on the Big Giant List Of People Killed In The Big Coverup????*

*The funniest moment of the debate was McAdams' quip about country music singer Patsy Cline, with the Professor wondering how her name was left out of Richard Belzer's "Hit List" book concerning all of the alleged "mysterious deaths" connected to JFK's murder.* ...

*  JFK ASSASSINATION ARGUMENTS 
(PART 849)  *

This is obviously deliberate!!!


----------



## whitehall

The CIA recruits Oswald and welcomes him back to the U.S. after his defection to Russia during the hottest part of the Cold War and Oswald kills Kennedy. Case closed but nobody ever asks the CIA why Oswald wasn't in jail and the CIA throws out the lame version of "shots from the grassy knoll".  Americans fall for the conspiracy for more than half a century instead of confronting the truth that Oswald killed JFK and Ruby killed Oswald before he had a chance to tell his story.


----------



## Markle




----------



## Pogo

TheParser said:


> Just as one will always remember where one was when one learned  about the terrorist attack on 9/11, so will I always remember the day that President Kennedy was shot.
> 
> It was just after lunch at my work when I saw a colleague crying. I asked what the matter was.  She told me.



Indeed, everyone who was alive and old enough to understand at least the basic implications, knows exactly where they were, exactly what they were doing, and how they got the news.

Everyone, that is, except for George H.W. Bush, who was working for the CIA (despite his claiming to have not begun that until 1974) as a declassified memo from J. Edgar Hoover after his death reveals. And who nevertheless made a phone call to the FBI, of which there's a record, an hour later to give them the name of a totally irrelevant fake "suspect" for a murder he claims to not even remember happening.  And who, there is evidence* (see next post), was briefly arrested coming out of the Dal-Tex building just before he blew town to make that phone call from elsewhere, as if he was trying to place himself somewhere else.

Even though there's this picture taken outside the TSBD just after the assassination....




---- a photo he couldn't have then known existed, but which once its existence _was _known was said to be part of what the Watergate burglary, involving E. Howard Hunt, the "third tramp", was going after to destroy the evidence thereof.....

.... cue sinister music.......

How fucked-up dishonest do you have to be to claim you don't remember where you were even though there's an FBI record of a phone call directly about an event you claim not to remember?

Then again this is the same scumbag who denied that he ever called the plan of his primary election rival (Ronald Reagan) "Voodoo Economics" --- even though there was actual recorded news footage of him calling it "Voodoo Economics".

The self-delusion deny-reality thing didn't start with Donald Rump.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
Click to expand...

Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
He was never CIA trained.
There was nothing obvious about his killing.

Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure


----------



## Pogo

* >> Jim [Garrison] also asked me about the arrests made in Dealey Plaza that day. I told him I knew of twelve arrests, one in particular made by R. E. Vaughn of the Dallas Police Department. The man Vaughn arrested was coming from the Dal-Tex Building across from the Texas School Book Depository. The only thing which Vaughn knew about him was that he was *an independent oil operator from Houston, Texas*. The prisoner was taken from Vaughn by Dallas Police detectives and that was the last that he saw or heard of the suspect.

Incidentally, there are no records of any arrests, either by the Dallas Police Department or the Sheriff‘s Office, made in Dealey Plaza on November 22, 1963. Very strange! _Any_ and _all_ arrests made during my eight years as an officer were recorded. It may not have been entered as a record with the Identification Bureau but a report was always typed and a permanent record kept—if only in our case files. A report on any questioning shows a reason for your action and protects you against false arrest. I am saying that there is _absolutely_ no record in the case files or any place else.<<  -- Roger Craig, Deputy Sheriff, Dallas PD


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
Click to expand...


SMH

Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?


Nah, didn't think so.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
Click to expand...

Oh no...the Nazi is here to blow his smoke and statist propaganda.  

Always the fascist. His motto is:
*“All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.”*


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability
> 
> *
> yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots
Click to expand...


Now you're lying about your own lying.

Go ahead Captain Pissbucket, prove me wrong --- QUOTE me posting something about Lee Harvey Oswald's shooting ability.

Fucking liar.


----------



## DrLove

Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word. 

And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.


----------



## Pogo

DrLove said:


> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.



That certainly follows, and it does address the OP's apparent purpose in insulting JFK's legacy by crawling over his corpse to score 'points' on an internet message board.

As far as Oswald and "Marxist revolution" the fact is other than his murder we saw on live TV we know very little about his history, since our sources, the J.Edgar Hoover FBI, the Bush-Hunt CIA and the LBJ-corrupt Dallas Police, are completely unreliable and have vested interests in fabrications which they've already furnished in abundance.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
Click to expand...


There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.

There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound, 

The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.

Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.

Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject


----------



## gipper

DrLove said:


> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.


Silly.  Oswald was a Deep State soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.  

If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.  

He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That certainly follows, and it does address the OP's apparent purpose in insulting JFK's legacy by crawling over his corpse to score 'points' on an internet message board.
> 
> As far as Oswald and "Marxist revolution" the fact is other than his murder we saw on live TV we know very little about his history, since our sources, the J.Edgar Hoover FBI, the Bush-Hunt CIA and the LBJ-corrupt Dallas Police, are completely unreliable and have vested interests in fabrications which they've already furnished in abundance.
Click to expand...

Thise sources are in fact very reliable and we do know massive amounts of detail concerning Oswald.

Your casual dismissal of those sources is not based on an intelligent conclusion.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
Click to expand...


Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.

Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability
> 
> *
> yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying about your own lying.
> 
> Go ahead Captain Pissbucket, prove me wrong --- QUOTE me posting something about Lee Harvey Oswald's shooting ability.
> 
> Fucking liar.
Click to expand...


Oswald was a sharpshooter in the Marines which his record proves.

The shooting he accomplished was not difficult or challenging it was in fact within the capability ot literally millions of shooters and deer hunters.

Oswald's prints were found at the scene your claim that it was strictly Malcolm Wallace is false.
In fact there is no record whatsoever of fingerprints of a Malcolm Wallace at the scene.

But there are arrest of records of several people in Dealey that day which you also lied about


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
Click to expand...


AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,

The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly.  Oswald was a Deep State soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.
Click to expand...


He did fire his rifle as is proven by evidence and he was a former Marine and nothing else.

He was a communist and no anti communist as the evidence proves


----------



## Soupnazi630

DrLove said:


> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have Lib





gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no...the Nazi is here to blow his smoke and statist propaganda.
> 
> Always the fascist. His motto is:
> *“All within the state, nothing outside the state, nothing against the state.”*
Click to expand...



You mean the SOUPNAZI which debunked and humiliated your uneducated ass on other threads.

Also who you just lied about as i never said any such thing.

You always do lie and run like a coward when I force facts and evidence in your face.

Let's do it again you will be pwned and crushed like last time


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
Click to expand...


I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.

And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly.  Oswald was a Deep State soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did fire his rifle as is proven by evidence and he was a former Marine and nothing else.
> 
> He was a communist and no anti communist as the evidence proves
Click to expand...

Oswald was a CIA operative....like you.

Did you ever check with your CIA daddy to see if he knew Oswald?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
Click to expand...


I never said you heard of me or should have.

Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement

Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly.  Oswald was a Deep State soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did fire his rifle as is proven by evidence and he was a former Marine and nothing else.
> 
> He was a communist and no anti communist as the evidence proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald was a CIA operative....like you.
> 
> Did you ever check with your CIA daddy to see if he knew Oswald?
Click to expand...

No he was not and neither am I.

you are no authority on the subject and have no evidence proving you merely dream crap up as you go because  you are too dim and uninformed to offer and intelligent argument


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
Click to expand...


Back and to the left... which is two dimensions.... and also UP, the third dimension.

At least two of those three are impossible under the laws of physics from the TSBD-6.  Absolutely cannot be done.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
Click to expand...


Yuh huh.  So now you're saying it depends on what the definition of "I" is.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
Click to expand...

the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.

Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back and to the left... which is two dimensions.... and also UP, the third dimension.
> 
> At least two of those three are impossible under the laws of physics from the TSBD-6.  Absolutely cannot be done.
Click to expand...


Back and to the left caused by neuro muscular reaction and the jet effect AFTER moving forward which was caused by the bullet.

the laws of physics prove you wrong and proves me correct.

you are ignorant of science as you are of everything else


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
Click to expand...


There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.

The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.

There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly.  Oswald was a Deep State soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did fire his rifle as is proven by evidence and he was a former Marine and nothing else.
> 
> He was a communist and no anti communist as the evidence proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald was a CIA operative....like you.
> 
> Did you ever check with your CIA daddy to see if he knew Oswald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not and neither am I.
> 
> you are no authority on the subject and have no evidence proving you merely dream crap up as you go because  you are too dim and uninformed to offer and intelligent argument
Click to expand...

I am an authority, which has exposed you as a liar numerous times.  Must I do it again?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  So now you're saying it depends on what the definition of "I" is.
Click to expand...



No I never said any such thing and you are failing miserably to turn it personal


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald was a Marxist revolutionary. He had nothing to do with _liberalism_ in any sense of the word.
> 
> And if he had, he certainly wouldn't have killed JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> Silly.  Oswald was a Deep State soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did fire his rifle as is proven by evidence and he was a former Marine and nothing else.
> 
> He was a communist and no anti communist as the evidence proves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oswald was a CIA operative....like you.
> 
> Did you ever check with your CIA daddy to see if he knew Oswald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he was not and neither am I.
> 
> you are no authority on the subject and have no evidence proving you merely dream crap up as you go because  you are too dim and uninformed to offer and intelligent argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am an authority, which has exposed you as a liar numerous times.  Must I do it again?
Click to expand...


No you are not at all you are completely ignorant uninformed and immature.

you also know that you lost every argument and I made you my bitch which is why you dropped it and ran away


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
Click to expand...

You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!

Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.  

Must I educate you on everything?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back and to the left....back and to the left...back and to the left.
> 
> Apparently you fail to learn anything from Zap's film.  It is clear as day unless you are a kooky statist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  So now you're saying it depends on what the definition of "I" is.
Click to expand...



Oh lookie here foolish one.

Absolute video evidence from Zapruder that his head moved forward before the back and to the left movement.

proves you wrong you are done


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
Click to expand...



There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.

His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.

Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.

You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
Click to expand...

Yeah...is it true your daddy was on the Grassy Knoll that day?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability
> 
> *
> yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying about your own lying.
> 
> Go ahead Captain Pissbucket, prove me wrong --- QUOTE me posting something about Lee Harvey Oswald's shooting ability.
> 
> Fucking liar.
Click to expand...



fuck you ass hole 

you are fraud from the fist footage trying to make the claim that the car was stopped 

when actually the film was stopped 

what a fraud you are


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...is it true your daddy was on the Grassy Knoll that day?
Click to expand...


So you admit I destroyed you with facts and evidence which is why you have nothing except hyperbole.

Pretty much your standard MO which proves you lose every argument on this issue.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was up in the window and your claim THAT only another man's fingerprints were found is a falsehood.
> Yes the shots including the fatal headshot were all well within the range of his ability.
> Three bullets did not hit Kennedy two did and they were both fired from Oswald.
> He was never CIA trained.
> There was nothing obvious about his killing.
> 
> Oswald acted alone as he evidence supports and none refutes, try again without the failure
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SMH
> 
> Care to essplain to the class how a shooter positioned well BEHIND the car is able to put a front shot through the windshield, another front shot that pierces the President's throat and a third front shot that very obviously blasts off the right side of his head pushing his whole body violently BACK?
> 
> 
> Nah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no front shot through the windshield. the holes in the windshield were from bullet fragments which originated from BEHIND the president which is consistent with Oswald's position.
> 
> There was also no frontal shot which hit the president, the wound in his throat was an exit wound,
> 
> The shot did not push his head back. A close examination shows his head was actually pushed slightly forward before moving violently back. A bullet of that size and speed would not push the body in any significant manner it would only move the head an inch or two. The back ward movement was caused by the jet effect and neuro - muscular reaction which is very common.
> 
> Yes you do not think which is the problem you are full of inconsistencies and falsehoods which are easily debunked y facts.
> 
> Rather than merely listening to any half assed conspiracy theorists try looking at evidence. You are woefully uninformed on this subject
Click to expand...



*There was no front shot through the windshield*

exactly that is another complete falsehood by the poster 

did you see the footage he posted 

of a stopped film to make the claim 

kennedys car was not moving 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability
> 
> *
> yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying about your own lying.
> 
> Go ahead Captain Pissbucket, prove me wrong --- QUOTE me posting something about Lee Harvey Oswald's shooting ability.
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oswald was a sharpshooter in the Marines which his record proves.
> 
> The shooting he accomplished was not difficult or challenging it was in fact within the capability ot literally millions of shooters and deer hunters.
> 
> Oswald's prints were found at the scene your claim that it was strictly Malcolm Wallace is false.
> In fact there is no record whatsoever of fingerprints of a Malcolm Wallace at the scene.
> 
> But there are arrest of records of several people in Dealey that day which you also lied about
Click to expand...


*In fact there is no record whatsoever of fingerprints of a Malcolm Wallace at the scene.*


you can only find that claim in crackpot websites


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
Click to expand...


the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well that is who he was ya retard a leftist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he was a CIA freelancer who was made a patsy.
> 
> Why would one leftist shoot another leftist?
> How did he get bullets to do U-turns?
> How did he fire off at least twice as many shots as the rifle was even capable of?
> How did he get Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints up there, but not his own?
> Why did he start yelling "I am not resisting arrest"?
> Did he actually use a rifle so powerful that he could shoot from behind and the bullet travelled all the way around the world to hit JFK from the front?
> 
> Pretty damn clever leftist.
Click to expand...


these paid shills,such as soupnazi,the OP and USMB's resident troll wrongwinger never can explain that if oswald was trying to make his mark on history and was seeking fame as the warren commission says,WHY would he DENY he did it instead of proudly boasting about it as the profile of a crazed assassin always did in the past when he said-i did not shoot anybody,Im just a patsy.

they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are and getting paid huge amounts of money for their ass beatings like the one you just gave the OP in this post of yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was no magic bullet only morons who don’t understand the trajectory of the shot
> 
> Where is your plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're skilled at satire, usually.  But it's not working here.
Click to expand...

the understatement of the century.



they got to TRY and put some satire in it,thats what their bosses pay them for.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> swald was a sharpshooter in the Marines which his record proves.



His "record" huh?

And who gave you "his record"?  The CIA?  The FBI?  LBJ?  The same entities who had reason to off JFK, but are such boy scouts that they would never ever make something up (like that doctored Oswald photo) and you'll believe whatever they say?

Ah, Gullible's Travels.




Soupnazi630 said:


> The shooting he accomplished was not difficult or challenging it was in fact within the capability ot literally millions of shooters and deer hunters.



You don't find it "challenging" to hit targets from the front when you're standing behind them?

My, don't you have a bright future.




Soupnazi630 said:


> Oswald's prints were found at the scene your claim that it was strictly Malcolm Wallace is false.
> In fact there is no record whatsoever of fingerprints of a Malcolm Wallace at the scene.



Right here, Bubbles.




Soupnazi630 said:


> But there are arrest of records of several people in Dealey that day which you also lied about



I've said nothing about arrest records.  Go learn how to read.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
Click to expand...


WRONGwinger can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after you took him to school.

remember WRONGwinger whines and crys in defeat everyday trying to convince himself the rams are still playing in st louis he is so butthurt over being wrong on THAT little thing incredibly.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
Click to expand...

About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.  

It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.

Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.  

The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.


----------



## Soupnazi630

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
Click to expand...



He is the one who was schooled and like you is the only one slinging shit in defeat.

The evidence proves you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after you took him to school.
> 
> remember WRONGwinger whines and crys in defeat everyday trying to convince himself the rams are still playing in st louis he is so butthurt over being wrong on THAT little thing incredibly.
Click to expand...


As usual you reinforce the defeat of the idiots by merely childishly posting crap which has been debunked.


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER a forward movement which destroys your illogical theory.,
> 
> The film proves you wrong it is you failing to learn after I destroyed you on other threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
Click to expand...


Doesn't look like that one can BE educated.

But salient point.  If he had been shot from behind why isn't Jackie crawling forward into the driver's seat to retrieve the brain?  Because she knew where it went, that's why.

Hard to believe there are drones droning around willing to pretend they don't understand simple principles of inertia.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
Click to expand...

 No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.

What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.

Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.

He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.

You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.

he never was and that is the end of it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never even heard of you before today Dippy.
> 
> And no, not "after a forward movement".  The only forward movement here is the dump you just took on your own credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like that one can BE educated.
> 
> But salient point.  If he had been shot from behind why isn't Jackie crawling forward into the driver's seat to retrieve the brain?  Because she knew where it went, that's why.
> 
> Hard to believe there are drones droning around willing to pretend they don't understand simple principles of inertia.
Click to expand...


His brains splattered everywhere and she merely had to pick a direction to go in a moment of panic which means you have nothing.

Yes you refuse to be educated at all even though each of your claims has been debunked and destroyed by facts.

You know you have been beaten as well but are too immature to admit it.


----------



## DrLove

Soupnazi630 said:


> No you are not at all you are completely ignorant uninformed and immature.
> 
> you also know that you lost every argument and I made you my bitch which is why you dropped it and ran away



NOBODY is your bitch Nazi Boy - which is why you lose pretty much every argument.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> swald was a sharpshooter in the Marines which his record proves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "record" huh?
> 
> And who gave you "his record"?  The CIA?  The FBI?  LBJ?  The same entities who had reason to off JFK, but are such boy scouts that they would never ever make something up (like that doctored Oswald photo) and you'll believe whatever they say?
> 
> Ah, Gullible's Travels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooting he accomplished was not difficult or challenging it was in fact within the capability ot literally millions of shooters and deer hunters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't find it "challenging" to hit targets from the front when you're standing behind them?
> 
> My, don't you have a bright future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald's prints were found at the scene your claim that it was strictly Malcolm Wallace is false.
> In fact there is no record whatsoever of fingerprints of a Malcolm Wallace at the scene.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right here, Bubbles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But there are arrest of records of several people in Dealey that day which you also lied about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've said nothing about arrest records.  Go learn how to read.
Click to expand...

No silly one the MARINES published his records long before the Kennedy assassination as they do with all military personal files with the exception of medical and financial files.


The fact is his record proves you wrong and you have no evidence to dispute it.


There is no evidence that the Oswald photos were doctored.

Yes you did claim there were no records of arrests in Dealey that day and now you are lying boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630

DrLove said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you are not at all you are completely ignorant uninformed and immature.
> 
> you also know that you lost every argument and I made you my bitch which is why you dropped it and ran away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is your bitch Nazi Boy - which is why you lose pretty much every argument.
Click to expand...

They most certianly are and you are lying as you know damn good and well I destroyed their arguments and yours as well.

Just line up to join the crowd of whiney losers i will own your uneducated ass as well


----------



## gipper

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after you took him to school.
> 
> remember WRONGwinger whines and crys in defeat everyday trying to convince himself the rams are still playing in st louis he is so butthurt over being wrong on THAT little thing incredibly.
Click to expand...

Wo


Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like that one can BE educated.
> 
> But salient point.  If he had been shot from behind why isn't Jackie crawling forward into the driver's seat to retrieve the brain?  Because she knew where it went, that's why.
> 
> Hard to believe there are drones droning around willing to pretend they don't understand simple principles of inertia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brains splattered everywhere and she merely had to pick a direction to go in a moment of panic which means you have nothing.
> 
> Yes you refuse to be educated at all even though each of your claims has been debunked and destroyed by facts.
> 
> You know you have been beaten as well but are too immature to admit it.
Click to expand...

Is it true you have this picture over your bed and you give it your devotion every night.  You are so proud of his sacrifice in saving the nation from peace.


----------



## DrLove

gipper said:


> Silly.  Oswald was a *Deep State* soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.



Whatever you say Mr Bannon


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "back, and to the left".... but also... UP.
> 
> Three inertias at least two of which are impossible from Mac Wallace's position (the one we pretend was Oswald's, not to be confused with Frank Sturgis' position on the other corner of the same building -- and both of which were seen by eyewitnesses).
> 
> Oswald of course wasn't up on the 7th floor at all.  The Wallace and Sturgis teams, as all the teams, had their own security to make sure they were not interrupted.
> 
> Wallace's shot did hit but it was the least obvious of the three bullets that hit JFK.  It hit him in the back (the only one of the three hits that came from the rear).  Connally meanwhile was shot by three _other_ bullets.
> 
> Then there were still other bullets that hit no people but penetrated the windshield of the car, the trim on one of its windows, a spot in the street that fell short, and a spot in the grass that also fell short.
> 
> Connally's quote in the moment is most revealing: "oh my god they're going to kill us all!" -- Connally knew of the plot before it happened, which is why he so quickly knew what was going on in a space of two seconds.  His exclamation was another way of saying, "god damn it, can't you idiots shoot straight?  What do you think you have, magic bullets?".  Note also his use in the moment of the plural pronoun: "*THEY*'re going to kill us all".  By "they" he wasn't referring to "Lee", "Harvey" and "Oswald", none of whom did any shooting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> all three bullets came from the rear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah? Which "all three" would that be?  The "all three" that hit Kennedy?  The "all three" that hit Colnnally?   The "all three" that missed the target altogether?  Because there are at least four of those.
> 
> A ricochet from one of them hit James Tague standing way down Elm street; that one did come from the rear, from the Dal-Tex building, but it fell short and hit the street.  Another penetrated the front of the windshield.  Still another (this is three now) nicked some trim on the car window.  And a fourth, fired from the grassy knoll, fell short and embedded in the grass --- a bullet which was picked up from the ground and pocketed by a Dallas investigator (and there's video of him doing it).
> 
> It's obvious that after all these botched attempts including three that hit the wrong man (Connally), when the fatal shot is finally fired (or shot*s* _are _finally fired), aided by driver William Greer pulling the car to a complete stop at a prearranged spot and against all protocol, JFK's head is propelled **UP**, and to the **LEFT** as viewed from Zapbruder's POV on Kennedy's side of the car.
> 
> It is *impossible* for any bullet from any type of firearm, either in 1963 or the present day, to whip around in a U-turn to produce that effect, from Oswald's alleged perch in the TSBD, which was by then_ over Kennedy's right shoulder _and well *behind *him.  Simple as that; _impossible_.  The laws of physics on Planet Earth do not permit it and never will.
> 
> If you're sitting at a baseball game and you're looking down not watching, and you hear a bat crack and look up to see a ball sailing into the left field seats, the logical deduction is that the batter hit it there, from the direction of home plate that it is travelling AWAY from.  You don't assume that a fan in the left field seats threw it in an amazing boomerang pitch.
> 
> Then of course there's the bullet hole in the windshield, which also arrived from the front.  Another U-turn.  Believing in magic bullets is all well and good if you're three years old I guess.
> 
> Then further there's the *entrance* would in Kennedy's throat, probably the first one that hit him.  Since Kennedy was facing tully forward at the time and not turned to the rear where the TSBD was, that requires a *third *U-turn.
> 
> Go ahead, try to explain _any _of that.
> 
> If you can't, then what's your only recourse?
> 
> It is to admit you've been lied to the whole time, by a Whitewash Commission whose job it was to do just that.  Because those who appointed and ran it were knee-deep in the whole plot.
> 
> The short version:  "Duh".
> 
> "Do you believe Lee Harvey Oswald killed President Kennedy… alone?  Without any aid from a rogue agency of the U.S. government or at least a portion of that agency?
> 
> I believe you’re very naive if you do." --- Charles Harrelson, one of the admitted hired hitmen, who actually fired that bullet from the front that struck the POTUS in the throat.​Whelp, he's right about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONGwinger can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is after you took him to school.
> 
> remember WRONGwinger whines and crys in defeat everyday trying to convince himself the rams are still playing in st louis he is so butthurt over being wrong on THAT little thing incredibly.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wo
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like that one can BE educated.
> 
> But salient point.  If he had been shot from behind why isn't Jackie crawling forward into the driver's seat to retrieve the brain?  Because she knew where it went, that's why.
> 
> Hard to believe there are drones droning around willing to pretend they don't understand simple principles of inertia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brains splattered everywhere and she merely had to pick a direction to go in a moment of panic which means you have nothing.
> 
> Yes you refuse to be educated at all even though each of your claims has been debunked and destroyed by facts.
> 
> You know you have been beaten as well but are too immature to admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true you have this picture over your bed and you give it your devotion every night.  You are so proud of his sacrifice in saving the nation from peace.
Click to expand...

Still crying like a girl that you have been defeated and owned by evidence i see.

Where is your evidence for any one of your claims boy?


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability
> 
> *
> yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying about your own lying.
> 
> Go ahead Captain Pissbucket, prove me wrong --- QUOTE me posting something about Lee Harvey Oswald's shooting ability.
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you ass hole
> 
> you are fraud from the fist footage trying to make the claim that the car was stopped
> 
> when actually the film was stopped
> 
> what a fraud you are
Click to expand...


So you ***CAN'T*** quote me saying anything remotely resembling what you just claimed.

That's what I just said --- you're a fucking liar.

As for the car stopping I posted a big stream of quotes from reporters, police and SS that concur on that.  And I've got lots more -- that was just a fraction.  Here come some more.


Mrs. Earle ("Dearie") Cabell (rode in the Mayor's car)---the motorcade "*stopped dead still* when the noise of the shot was heard." [7 H 487; _Accessories After the Fact_ by Sylvia Meagher (1967), p. 4; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71]

Phil Willis---"…The [Presidential] party *had come to a temporary halt *before proceeding on to the underpass." [7 H 497; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 24]

Mrs. Phil (Marilyn) Willis---after the fatal head shot, "she stated the Presidential limousine *paused momentarily* and then sped away under the Triple Underpass." [FBI report dated 6/19/64; _Photographic Whitewash_ by Harold Weisberg (1967), p. 179]+

Dallas Morning News reporter Robert Baskin (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---stated that "…the motorcade *ground to a halt*." [_Dallas Morning News_, 11/23/63, p. 2; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71]

_Dallas Morning News_ reporter Mary Woodward (Pillsworth)---"…Instead of speeding up the car, the car *came to a halt*."; she saw the President's car *come to a halt* after the first shot. Then, after hearing two more shots, close together, the car sped up. [2 H 43 (Lane); _Dallas Morning News_, 11/23/63; 24 H 520; "The Men Who Killed Kennedy" 1988]. She spoke forcefully about _the car almost coming to a stop and the lack of proper reaction by the Secret Service_ in 1993. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"

Alan Smith---"…the car was ten feet from me when a bullet hit the President in the forehead…the car went about five feet and *stopped*." [_Chicago Tribune_, 11/23/63, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71]
I can do this as long as you can go   Still plenty more reports out there.

By the way check the quote in the last one -- *"when a bullet hit the President in the forehead".*

Tell the class, which side of the head is the *fore*head on?  The back?


----------



## Soupnazi630

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly.  Oswald was a *Deep State* soldier, just doing what he was told to do by the Deep State.
> 
> If anything he was an ardent anti-communist.  Just like most US Marines of that time.
> 
> He never fire a gun that day...and there is no doubt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you say Mr Bannon
Click to expand...

And you know it to be true BOY


----------



## DrLove

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said you heard of me or should have.
> 
> Dead wrong little boy the back and to the left movement clearly and irrefutably happened after a slight forward movement
> 
> Fct visible to all and you proves you wrong
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...is it true your daddy was on the Grassy Knoll that day?
Click to expand...


Would you and Soupy Sales please get a room and work out the differences?

Ya both Loony Birds


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Doesn't fucking matter "who could make" the shots*
> 
> of course it does you just made the claim that oswald was "only a sharpshooter"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just blatantly lying.  I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability.  At all.
> You completely pulled that out of your ass.
> 
> Go learn how to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mac Wallace was a professional hit man and sharpshooter. Fact*
> 
> so it according to you --LOL it was impossible for oswald to take the shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently the simple fact that a statement about "Wallace" cannot by definition be a statement about "Oswald" sails completely over your head.  Why am I not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ***yet***
> 
> it is totally possible for Wallace to take the shots
> 
> because he was a "sharpshooter" --LOL ya idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Shit-for-brains, because his fingerprints were up there, DUMBASS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No prints from Lee Harvey Oswald were found in that area. Fact.*
> 
> so what did they find wallaces prints on the gun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you brought that up.  Because when the cops first searched the place and located a gun, they inspected it saying "anyone know what this is?" and a firearms expert with them declared whatever they were looking at to be a German Mauser.  Which I'm pretty sure is not Italian.
> 
> Wallace's fingerprints were found IIRC on some boxes.  Presumably ones he either propped his firearm on, or moved out of his way.
> 
> Leaving his prints, known as a hit man, was one of several mistakes in this sloppy operation.  But it is impossible for Lee Harvey Oswald to leave Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints.  That's uh, why they use fingerprints.  They're individually unique.
> 
> Sorry if this is all too complex for your simplistic intellect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now you're just blatantly lying. I've never posted anything about Oswald's shooting ability
> 
> *
> yes you did now are saying that oswald was capable of firing the three shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're lying about your own lying.
> 
> Go ahead Captain Pissbucket, prove me wrong --- QUOTE me posting something about Lee Harvey Oswald's shooting ability.
> 
> Fucking liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you ass hole
> 
> you are fraud from the fist footage trying to make the claim that the car was stopped
> 
> when actually the film was stopped
> 
> what a fraud you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you ***CAN'T*** quote me saying anything remotely resembling what you just claimed.
> 
> That's what I just said --- you're a fucking liar.
> 
> As for the car stopping I posted a big stream of quotes from reporters, police and SS that concur on that.  And I've got lots more -- that was just a fraction.  Here come some more.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Earle ("Dearie") Cabell (rode in the Mayor's car)---the motorcade "*stopped dead still* when the noise of the shot was heard." [7 H 487; _Accessories After the Fact_ by Sylvia Meagher (1967), p. 4; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71]
> 
> Phil Willis---"…The [Presidential] party had come to a temporary halt before proceeding on to the underpass." [7 H 497; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 24]
> 
> Mrs. Phil (Marilyn) Willis---after the fatal head shot, "she stated the Presidential limousine paused momentarily and then sped away under the Triple Underpass." [FBI report dated 6/19/64; _Photographic Whitewash_ by Harold Weisberg (1967), p. 179]+
> 
> Dallas Morning News reporter Robert Baskin (rode in the National Press Pool Car)---stated that "…the motorcade ground to a halt." [_Dallas Morning News_, 11/23/63, p. 2; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71]
> 
> _Dallas Morning News_ reporter Mary Woodward (Pillsworth)---"…Instead of speeding up the car, the car came to a halt."; she saw the President's car come to a halt after the first shot. Then, after hearing two more shots, close together, the car sped up. [2 H 43 (Lane); _Dallas Morning News_, 11/23/63; 24 H 520; "The Men Who Killed Kennedy" 1988]. She spoke forcefully about the car almost coming to a stop and the lack of proper reaction by the Secret Service in 1993. [C-SPAN, 11/20/93, "Journalists Remember The Kennedy Assassination"
> 
> Alan Smith---"…the car was ten feet from me when a bullet hit the President in the forehead…the car went about five feet and stopped." [_Chicago Tribune_, 11/23/63, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 71]
> I can do this as long as you can go   Still plenty more reports out there.
> 
> By the way check the quote in the last one -- *"when a bullet hit the President in the forehead".*
> 
> Tell the class, which side of the head is the *fore*head on?  The back?
Click to expand...


No bullet hit hiim in the forehead boy as the evidence proves and the only coewardly liar here is you as has been proven beyond your Pthetic abilities to refute.

Show me the entrance wound in the forehead boy.

Point out the entrance wound in the forehead on your next post or do not bother posting again.

You are so easy to pwn like a bitch


http://www.geocities.ws/jfktruth/JFK3.jpg

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ObP4-6mD...AATo/ZxEuS9mFaBA/w1200-h630-p-k-no-nu/JFK.JPG

You have no report to prove any of the crap you post and everything you say has been debunked by evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...is it true your daddy was on the Grassy Knoll that day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you and Soupy Sales please get a room and work out the differences?
> 
> Ya both Loony Birds
Click to expand...


No I am stating facts with evidence they are the loons


----------



## DrLove

Soupnazi630 said:


> And you know it to be true BOY



Anyone who uses the term _"Deep State"_ is a Bannonist LOON


----------



## Pogo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
Click to expand...


Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.

However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.

Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.

Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
Click to expand...

Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.  

A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.

You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.


----------



## gipper

DrLove said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> the forward movement was from the bullet that entered his throat...then the head shot from the front right sent him back and to the left.
> 
> Only a dupe would think otherwise....or a CIA plant, which you clearly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...is it true your daddy was on the Grassy Knoll that day?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you and Soupy Sales please get a room and work out the differences?
> 
> Ya both Loony Birds
Click to expand...

Statists....ugh!!!!


----------



## DrLove

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
Click to expand...


I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*


----------



## gipper

DrLove said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know it to be true BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses the term _"Deep State"_ is a Bannonist LOON
Click to expand...

Yeah...to the Statist the Deep State does not exist.  LMFAO....crazy dumb ass.


----------



## gipper

Did you hear the latest?

Oswald merely went on a vacation to the USSR.....


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> 
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
Click to expand...


Wonder if he's the voice on my shortwave going "ocho ... ocho... nueve... quatro... tres"


----------



## gipper

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
Click to expand...

Yep.  Wallace was just another naturally occurring thing that just so happened to dozens of people familiar with the assassination...so thinks the dummy.


----------



## gipper

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
Click to expand...

...and a really natural death was George de Mohrenschildt (a CIA agent)....who just happened to swallow a shotgun shell just two days before testifying before the HSCA...he also was considered a "crucial witness."

It's just plain happenstance....


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a really natural death was George de Mohrenschildt (a CIA agent)....who just happened to swallow a shotgun shell just two days before testifying before the HSCA...he also was considered a "crucial witness."
> 
> It's just plain happenstance....
Click to expand...


Yep, very common at least as far as those scheduled to testify there.  Surely it was some kind of infectious virus. 

--- and had nothing in the world to do with De Mohrenschildt being both Oswald's CIA handler and George Bush's "friend"  -- or so he thought --


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  Wallace was just another naturally occurring thing that just so happened to dozens of people familiar with the assassination...so thinks the dummy.
Click to expand...


No doubt his print was there because " Mac Wallace's Fingerprints" was one of the books stored in the building.  It was a best seller at the time.


----------



## Pogo

DrLove said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
Click to expand...


A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.

This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.


----------



## eflatminor

Never really looked into the assignation in depth, but I saw a documentary suggesting secret service agent Hickey also shot the president, albeit accidentally.  They made a compelling case for a negligent discharge followed by a government cover up to shield the secret service from complete upheaval.  Among on the points they made, the one that stuck with me was the head shot.  When I first saw it uncensored years ago, I thought "That doesn't look like what a .30 caliber solid bullet does, that looks like a faster, hollow point...like a .223 can be."  This was among the evidence the program presented.  

Anyway, I suspect we'll never know the truth for sure.


----------



## hunarcy

jillian said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
Click to expand...


Actually, he was a self described socialist.


----------



## gipper

hunarcy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he was a self described socialist.
Click to expand...

That was a cover.


----------



## Pogo

"It was very clear, it was a through and through bullet hole, through the windshield of the car, from the front to the back". -- Dr Evalea Glanges, describing what she saw on Kennedy's limousine after it parked at Parkland Memorial Hospital on 22 November 1963.

​
"It was a good clean bullet hole right through the screen from the front, right, this had a clean round hole in the front and the fragmentation coming out of the back" -- George Whitaker Snr., describing the same bullet hole at a Ford lab in Detroit three days later

​


Neither one mentioned anything about magic U-Turn bullets that could do that from behind.


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
Click to expand...

*In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
Click to expand...

Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> "It was very clear, it was a through and through bullet hole, through the windshield of the car, from the front to the back". -- Dr Evalea Glanges, describing what she saw on Kennedy's limousine after it parked at Parkland Memorial Hospital on 22 November 1963.
> 
> ​
> "It was a good clean bullet hole right through the screen from the front, right, this had a clean round hole in the front and the fragmentation coming out of the back" -- George Whitaker Snr., describing the same bullet hole at a Ford lab in Detroit three days later
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Neither one mentioned anything about magic U-Turn bullets that could do that from behind.




the cone is backwards with the narrowest from the inside to the cone out 

meaning the bullet came from behind 

you can clearly see it in frame 225


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was very clear, it was a through and through bullet hole, through the windshield of the car, from the front to the back". -- Dr Evalea Glanges, describing what she saw on Kennedy's limousine after it parked at Parkland Memorial Hospital on 22 November 1963.
> 
> ​
> "It was a good clean bullet hole right through the screen from the front, right, this had a clean round hole in the front and the fragmentation coming out of the back" -- George Whitaker Snr., describing the same bullet hole at a Ford lab in Detroit three days later
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Neither one mentioned anything about magic U-Turn bullets that could do that from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cone is backwards with the narrowest from the inside to the cone out
> 
> meaning the bullet came from behind
> 
> you can clearly see it in frame 225
Click to expand...


Those are two eyewitnesses, unrelated and a thousand miles apart, with deep knowledge of guns and auto glass, looking at and describing the same object..

You on the other hand are a wanker who never saw the object at all, looking for cheap internet message board "points".

Guess which one wins.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
Click to expand...

Actually you recall wrong.

the limo was cleaned and repaired but only AFTER the evidence was collected. Including the windshield which clearly proved that the bullets came from above and behind.

Wallace had no involvement


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was no entrance wound to his throat proving you wrong.
> 
> The head would not move at all from a wound below the head.
> 
> There are no CIA plants and the evidence proves you wrong and a liar
> 
> 
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence or proof of anyone being a CIA plant.

He had no classified information to give.

He did not work on a U2 base silly. He worked at an enormous airbase in Yokohoma japan which was sectioned off in different areas. The U2 flew out of a CIA compound which he never entered.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence or proof of anyone being a CIA plant.
> 
> He had no classified information to give.
> 
> He did not work on a U2 base silly. He worked at an enormous airbase in Yokohoma japan which was sectioned off in different areas. The U2 flew out of a CIA compound which he never entered.
Click to expand...



He only traveled to the USSR which is legal and does not remotely compare to giving away communist secrets.

It does demonstrate how contradictory and stupid you are however as you make false claims that he was an anti communist but then admit he went to the USSR because he was a communist.

Congratulations little one you defeated yourself


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know it to be true BOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who uses the term _"Deep State"_ is a Bannonist LOON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...to the Statist the Deep State does not exist.  LMFAO....crazy dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Prove it does


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
Click to expand...


It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Did you hear the latest?
> 
> Oswald merely went on a vacation to the USSR.....




Which you have no evidence to refute.

Much like LARAM you think emojis are evidence when they only prove you have any factual evidence to prove your idiotic claims


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a really natural death was George de Mohrenschildt (a CIA agent)....who just happened to swallow a shotgun shell just two days before testifying before the HSCA...he also was considered a "crucial witness."
> 
> It's just plain happenstance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, very common at least as far as those scheduled to testify there.  Surely it was some kind of infectious virus.
> 
> --- and had nothing in the world to do with De Mohrenschildt being both Oswald's CIA handler and George Bush's "friend"  -- or so he thought --
Click to expand...


De Mohrenschildt was not a CIA handler for anyone least of all Oswald.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  Wallace was just another naturally occurring thing that just so happened to dozens of people familiar with the assassination...so thinks the dummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt his print was there because " Mac Wallace's Fingerprints" was one of the books stored in the building.  It was a best seller at the time.
Click to expand...

Except that it was not


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a really natural death was George de Mohrenschildt (a CIA agent)....who just happened to swallow a shotgun shell just two days before testifying before the HSCA...he also was considered a "crucial witness."
> 
> It's just plain happenstance....
Click to expand...

He was never a CIA agent boy. And neither was oswald.

As usual you only have idiotic assertions with no evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Oswald was a communist.... that is not a liberal or a democrat, you insane twit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he was a self described socialist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was a cover.
Click to expand...

No it was an accurate self description which you cannot refute


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
Click to expand...


One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.

Quite the inventor he was.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> "It was very clear, it was a through and through bullet hole, through the windshield of the car, from the front to the back". -- Dr Evalea Glanges, describing what she saw on Kennedy's limousine after it parked at Parkland Memorial Hospital on 22 November 1963.
> 
> ​
> "It was a good clean bullet hole right through the screen from the front, right, this had a clean round hole in the front and the fragmentation coming out of the back" -- George Whitaker Snr., describing the same bullet hole at a Ford lab in Detroit three days later
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Neither one mentioned anything about magic U-Turn bullets that could do that from behind.


Except that the bullet never did a U turn or anything else magical.

the wounds line up and were caused by that one bullet except for the head shot which was caused by the third bullet. 

You are only showing massive ignorance


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
Click to expand...

No one ever made such a claim and you are a magic bullet BELIEVER


----------



## Wry Catcher

Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.

That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.

It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...

Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.

What's your story.


----------



## Pogo

Wry Catcher said:


> Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.
> 
> That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.
> 
> It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...
> 
> Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.
> 
> What's your story.



Classroom in high school sitting about halfway back near the big window to my left.  Gazing out the window looking forward to the Thanksgiving holiday with a sense of imminence since we were in the last class of the day on a Friday, a relaxed class with a cool music teacher.  She was very sweet.

The public address speaker starts sputtering.  Usually that never happened except at the beginning of the day.  After a few fumbling noises the sounds of radio news came on describing what appeared to be a shooting in Dallas.  Much like 9/11 four decades later there were many conflicting reports of what had or had not happened.  We all listened in silence, aware that they wouldn't be doing this unless it was big.

Then the radio went silent and our principal, a Texan who had that same halting slow speech we'd soon get used to from LBJ, came on and said, "John F. Kennedy, 35th President of the United States....(Texas size pause).... is dead".  Collective shriek went up from the room.  The teacher slumped, her head buried in her hands.

The process of getting up and going home after that is a blur.  The next seared memory is continuing to watch television as we'd been doing for two days on Sunday, and seeing LHO murdered on live TV.  Even as a kid I could see it was staged.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must have watched the CIA approved Zap film.  LMFAO!!!
> 
> Clearly he brings his hands up to clutch his throat (from the bullet entering his throat) and binding forward, he takes the head shot from the front right, which sends his brain and skull fragments to the rear...resulting in Jackie crawling on the trunk lid to get his skull...and the SS agent who jumped on the car covered in JFK's brains.
> 
> 
> Must I educate you on everything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence or proof of anyone being a CIA plant.
> 
> He had no classified information to give.
> 
> He did not work on a U2 base silly. He worked at an enormous airbase in Yokohoma japan which was sectioned off in different areas. The U2 flew out of a CIA compound which he never entered.
Click to expand...

You need to brush up on your CIA deception training, because you are failing miserably.  You better inform Langley you need support.

I never stated Oswald worked on the U2.  However, he did work at a U2 base in Atsugi Japan.  

This from CIA controlled Wiki...you need better deception training.
_One of the aircraft based at Atsugi at least since 1957[4] was the U-2 spy plane. The plane made local Japanese headlines when it ran low on fuel and made an emergency landing at a glider-club landing strip. This same plane was piloted by Gary Powers, which provoked an international incident when it was downed over the Soviet Union.[5]

Lee Harvey Oswald was based at Atsugi during his time in the United States Marines. He was a radar operator assigned to Marine Air Control Squadron 1.[6][7][8] He was stationed there from September 1957 to November 1958.[9]_


----------



## gipper

Wry Catcher said:


> Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.
> 
> That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.
> 
> It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...
> 
> Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.
> 
> What's your story.


What?  You think you were the only one alive then, so that makes you an expert?  WTF?

I was in first grade and remember that day rather well for being just 6.5 years old.  It was a nice day in Detroit with sun shinning and warm temps.  They let us out as soon as the news came of his death.  I remember the whole school seemed to be in mourning.  All you heard were people crying.  Teachers and students crying everywhere.  My seven year older sister came to get me so we could walk home together, she was crying.  

That day forever changed America...and we still suffer from it today.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a really natural death was George de Mohrenschildt (a CIA agent)....who just happened to swallow a shotgun shell just two days before testifying before the HSCA...he also was considered a "crucial witness."
> 
> It's just plain happenstance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never a CIA agent boy. And neither was oswald.
> 
> As usual you only have idiotic assertions with no evidence
Click to expand...

Yes he was and your old CIA boy friend George HW 'Scumbag' Bush admitted he was on the CIA payroll...just like you. 

I sure hope you don't mysteriously swallow a shot gun shell.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "It was very clear, it was a through and through bullet hole, through the windshield of the car, from the front to the back". -- Dr Evalea Glanges, describing what she saw on Kennedy's limousine after it parked at Parkland Memorial Hospital on 22 November 1963.
> 
> ​
> "It was a good clean bullet hole right through the screen from the front, right, this had a clean round hole in the front and the fragmentation coming out of the back" -- George Whitaker Snr., describing the same bullet hole at a Ford lab in Detroit three days later
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Neither one mentioned anything about magic U-Turn bullets that could do that from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cone is backwards with the narrowest from the inside to the cone out
> 
> meaning the bullet came from behind
> 
> you can clearly see it in frame 225
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are two eyewitnesses, unrelated and a thousand miles apart, with deep knowledge of guns and auto glass, looking at and describing the same object..
> 
> You on the other hand are a wanker who never saw the object at all, looking for cheap internet message board "points".
> 
> Guess which one wins.
Click to expand...



so what the photo does not lie fool


----------



## jon_berzerk

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you recall wrong.
> 
> the limo was cleaned and repaired but only AFTER the evidence was collected. Including the windshield which clearly proved that the bullets came from above and behind.
> 
> Wallace had no involvement
Click to expand...



you only find the way pogo recalls it is from whacky websites


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
Click to expand...



no bullets came from the front of the vehicle


----------



## gipper

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
Click to expand...

It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.


from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
_On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:

You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]

George H. W. Bush responded:

Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._

— George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]


And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
*In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]




Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*


----------



## jon_berzerk

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
Click to expand...



no evidence


----------



## gipper

jon_berzerk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
Click to expand...

if only the blind could see.


----------



## jon_berzerk

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
Click to expand...



only if the paranoid could see


----------



## gipper

jon_berzerk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only if the paranoid could see
Click to expand...

Check this out.  Very well done video, but I suspect statists can't understand. 

Could it be the withheld JFK files expose the scumbag HW, as this guy outlines very effectively?  

"LOOK AT THE EVIDENCE WE DO KNOW."  If only statists could.  Why a cover up, if Oswald acted alone?


----------



## jon_berzerk

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only if the paranoid could see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check this out.  Very well done video, but I suspect statists can't understand.
> 
> Could it be the withheld JFK files expose the scumbag HW, as this guy outlines very effectively?
> 
> "LOOK AT THE EVIDENCE WE DO KNOW."  If only statists could.  Why a cover up, if Oswald acted alone?
Click to expand...


he was the single shooter 

that does not mean there wasnt cia funny business that got him there 

the released files show quite an involvement in knowing about oswalds actions and movements


----------



## Wry Catcher

gipper said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.
> 
> That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.
> 
> It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...
> 
> Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.
> 
> What's your story.
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You think you were the only one alive then, so that makes you an expert?  WTF?
> 
> I was in first grade and remember that day rather well for being just 6.5 years old.  It was a nice day in Detroit with sun shinning and warm temps.  They let us out as soon as the news came of his death.  I remember the whole school seemed to be in mourning.  All you heard were people crying.  Teachers and students crying everywhere.  My seven year older sister came to get me so we could walk home together, she was crying.
> 
> That day forever changed America...and we still suffer from it today.
Click to expand...


First of all, I don't believe I was the only one alive then.  I simply posted my history, as did you.  I was a sophomore in high school and have a very clear picture in my mind of that day, and that weekend.

For once, I agree with you on this single point, we still suffer from his murder today, and the assassination of his brother in 1968.

I worked for the Recreation Dept. and one Sunday worked at a senior center in 1966.  Many of those in attendance were in their late 60's, 70's and even some in their 80's.  I asked one if he had lived in San Francisco in 1906 and soon thereafter I spent a most interesting afternoon listening to half a dozen men who lived through the Earthquake and Fire.

Oral history is fascinating, and a naked truth.  A thread on "Oral History" would be an interesting addition to this forum, if and only if the liars and purveyors of fake news stayed away.


----------



## gipper

Wry Catcher said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.
> 
> That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.
> 
> It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...
> 
> Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.
> 
> What's your story.
> 
> 
> 
> What?  You think you were the only one alive then, so that makes you an expert?  WTF?
> 
> I was in first grade and remember that day rather well for being just 6.5 years old.  It was a nice day in Detroit with sun shinning and warm temps.  They let us out as soon as the news came of his death.  I remember the whole school seemed to be in mourning.  All you heard were people crying.  Teachers and students crying everywhere.  My seven year older sister came to get me so we could walk home together, she was crying.
> 
> That day forever changed America...and we still suffer from it today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I don't believe I was the only one alive then.  I simply posted my history, as did you.  I was a sophomore in high school and has a very clear picture in my mind of that day, and that weekend.
> 
> For once, I agree with you on this single point, we still suffer from his murder today, and the assassination of his brother in 1968.
Click to expand...

Okay...but can you see my confusion?

Here is what you posted:
_Where were YOU on 11/22/63? If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read._

That sure sounds like you think those alive at the time, are better suited for analyzing the event.  But...whatever.

At any rate, JFK was our last great POTUS and one of a very select group of men to ever be POTUS, who was seeking peace rather than war and empire.


----------



## gipper

Pogo said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.
> 
> That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.
> 
> It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...
> 
> Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.
> 
> What's your story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classroom in high school sitting about halfway back near the big window to my left.  Gazing out the window looking forward to the Thanksgiving holiday with a sense of imminence since we were in the last class of the day on a Friday, a relaxed class with a cool music teacher.  She was very sweet.
> 
> The public address speaker starts sputtering.  Usually that never happened except at the beginning of the day.  After a few fumbling noises the sounds of radio news came on describing what appeared to be a shooting in Dallas.  Much like 9/11 four decades later there were many conflicting reports of what had or had not happened.  We all listened in silence, aware that they wouldn't be doing this unless it was big.
> 
> Then the radio went silent and our principal, a Texan who had that same halting slow speech we'd soon get used to from LBJ, came on and said, "John F. Kennedy, 35th President of the United States....(Texas size pause).... is dead".  Collective shriek went up from the room.  The teacher slumped, her head buried in her hands.
> 
> The process of getting up and going home after that is a blur.  The next seared memory is continuing to watch television as we'd been doing for two days on Sunday, and seeing LHO murdered on live TV.  Even as a kid I could see it was staged.
Click to expand...

Yep that was a very dark Thanksgiving weekend for all Americans...well excepting those you committed the crime.

My entire family (7 of us) was watching as Ruby assassinated Oswald, right there on the black and white TV screen.  My father a WWII veteran was incensed.  He said how the Hell did they let that guy in there to shoot Oswald? 

Yet another proof of conspiracy.  The Dallas PD building was likely the most guarded building in the world that day, yet a known Mafioso walks right in and pulls a gun.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
Click to expand...


Translation:  

Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.  
They still think he's as stupid as he looks.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
Click to expand...


Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
Yeah that's the ticket.


----------



## Wry Catcher

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were YOU on 11/22/63?  If you weren't born yet, admit the only thing you know about this historic event is what you've read.
> 
> That Friday we had a rally so our class schedule was different.  We were scheduled to play in the semi final game that afternoon at Kezar.  I heard The President was shot on my way from Geometric to Physics, and when I entered the lab the teacher had a small transistor radio on the lab table in front of the room.
> 
> It was there we learned President Kennedy had died...
> 
> Sunday morning my mom, sister and I went to church, the priest gave a moving sermon and there were lots of tears.  Upon arriving home my dad told us the someone had killed LHO.
> 
> What's your story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classroom in high school sitting about halfway back near the big window to my left.  Gazing out the window looking forward to the Thanksgiving holiday with a sense of imminence since we were in the last class of the day on a Friday, a relaxed class with a cool music teacher.  She was very sweet.
> 
> The public address speaker starts sputtering.  Usually that never happened except at the beginning of the day.  After a few fumbling noises the sounds of radio news came on describing what appeared to be a shooting in Dallas.  Much like 9/11 four decades later there were many conflicting reports of what had or had not happened.  We all listened in silence, aware that they wouldn't be doing this unless it was big.
> 
> Then the radio went silent and our principal, a Texan who had that same halting slow speech we'd soon get used to from LBJ, came on and said, "John F. Kennedy, 35th President of the United States....(Texas size pause).... is dead".  Collective shriek went up from the room.  The teacher slumped, her head buried in her hands.
> 
> The process of getting up and going home after that is a blur.  The next seared memory is continuing to watch television as we'd been doing for two days on Sunday, and seeing LHO murdered on live TV.  Even as a kid I could see it was staged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep that was a very dark Thanksgiving weekend for all Americans...well excepting those you committed the crime.
> 
> My entire family (7 of us) was watching as Ruby assassinated Oswald, right there on the black and white TV screen.  My father a WWII veteran was incensed.  He said how the Hell did they let that guy in there to shoot Oswald?
> 
> Yet another proof of conspiracy.  The Dallas PD building was likely the most guarded building in the world that day, yet a known Mafioso walks right in and pulls a gun.
Click to expand...


Lots of theories abound.  What we know is what you posted above, "That day forever changed America...and we still suffer from it today."


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
Click to expand...


Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt

With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.

Rich background.

Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> only if the paranoid could see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check this out.  Very well done video, but I suspect statists can't understand.
> 
> Could it be the withheld JFK files expose the scumbag HW, as this guy outlines very effectively?
> 
> "LOOK AT THE EVIDENCE WE DO KNOW."  If only statists could.  Why a cover up, if Oswald acted alone?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was the single shooter
> 
> that does not mean there wasnt cia funny business that got him there
> 
> the released files show quite an involvement in knowing about oswalds actions and movements
Click to expand...


Ah, the first crack appears.  'Bout time.

Diga me this hombre.  If Rump is here to "drain the swamp", why did he pass up the opportunity to drain this one?  Why doesn't he just release everything?  Is he skeered?


----------



## DrLove

Boy oh BOY .. suggest moving this thread here: 

Conspiracy Theories


----------



## gipper

DrLove said:


> Boy oh BOY .. suggest moving this thread here:
> 
> Conspiracy Theories


Yeah...it's best to conclude that anything that disputes the government's story even though we know the government lies all the time, that it must be a conspiracy.  The statist can't handle the truth about their beloved government.  So they prefer to wallow in ignorance.


----------



## gipper

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt
> 
> With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.
> 
> Rich background.
> 
> Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.
Click to expand...

The mere fact that Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt, is proof enough of a conspiracy...than add to it that old George eats a shotgun shell two days before testifying...just makes the government's case collapse like a house of cards.


----------



## Pogo

Technically, figuring out any conspiracy requires theories to suss them out.

Obviously we have official agencies that have no interest in figuring this one out and have huge interest in covering up and "classifying" what they do know.  That leaves the task to unpaid citizenry.  Somebody has to take on the responsibility.


----------



## gipper

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt
> 
> With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.
> 
> Rich background.
> 
> Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt, is proof enough of a conspiracy...than add to it that old George eats a shotgun shell two days before testifying...just makes the government's case collapse like a house of cards.
Click to expand...

To say nothing of George's extensive involvement with the Bush family.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
Click to expand...



your posts became worthless the instant you 

attempted to pass off that stopped footage 

as the limo being stopped 

what a flop you are


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
> Yeah that's the ticket.
Click to expand...



never happened another flop


----------



## jon_berzerk

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt
> 
> With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.
> 
> Rich background.
> 
> Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt, is proof enough of a conspiracy...than add to it that old George eats a shotgun shell two days before testifying...just makes the government's case collapse like a house of cards.
Click to expand...



--LOL


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
Click to expand...


I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".

Got plenty more too.

What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?

The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.

Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?

Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."

Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
Click to expand...



so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony 

either way you are totally discredited 

--LOL


----------



## Pogo

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in. Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...



Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "


Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.


Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]

TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]

L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]

Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]

Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]

An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]

Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]

Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]

David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?

Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?

That about it, Haiku-boi?

Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in. Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "
> 
> 
> Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]
> 
> L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]
> 
> Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]
> 
> An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]
> 
> Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]
> 
> David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
> This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?
> 
> Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?
> 
> That about it, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?
Click to expand...


Now if you ever get past this brain strain and finally accept what all these witnesses report, the next question would be ---   why would the car stop?

One nefarious reason that's been suggested is that driver William Greer was bribed to stop at that mark, presumably after Phase One and Phase Two fail to hit the target, so as to afford a more hittable sitting duck.  In this theory Greer turns around, sees that JFK has not yet been mortally wounded, and follows orders to stop there, long enough for the shooters to get a better shot.

A more plausible reasoning is that Greer could not help but notice that _a bullet had just come through his windshield, from the front,_ and he didn't want to drive _toward _gunfire.  He turns around after that bullet hits to see what's going on, then decides to stop, then hears more shots and a massive SPLAT, turns around again and sees Kennedy's brains flying, and takes off.

But that's your next project, once you've come to accept that the car did stop and venture an explanation as to why the CIA would want to present the impression that it didn't.  First things first.


----------



## Flopper

gipper said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
Click to expand...

*In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.   *


----------



## skye

Wakey, wakey all those who still think this man was the lone gunman!  Time to smell the coffee!


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such video and i just posted the Zapruder film which proves you wrong.
> 
> His hands were moving in the classic Thorburn reaction which has been seen in many victims hundreds of times and is caused by a bullet to the back.
> 
> Brain and skull fragments went to the front AND rear AND sides as is typical.
> 
> You are the3 one being educated and pwned AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence or proof of anyone being a CIA plant.
> 
> He had no classified information to give.
> 
> He did not work on a U2 base silly. He worked at an enormous airbase in Yokohoma japan which was sectioned off in different areas. The U2 flew out of a CIA compound which he never entered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to brush up on your CIA deception training, because you are failing miserably.  You better inform Langley you need support.
> 
> I never stated Oswald worked on the U2.  However, he did work at a U2 base in Atsugi Japan.
> 
> This from CIA controlled Wiki...you need better deception training.
> _One of the aircraft based at Atsugi at least since 1957[4] was the U-2 spy plane. The plane made local Japanese headlines when it ran low on fuel and made an emergency landing at a glider-club landing strip. This same plane was piloted by Gary Powers, which provoked an international incident when it was downed over the Soviet Union.[5]
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald was based at Atsugi during his time in the United States Marines. He was a radar operator assigned to Marine Air Control Squadron 1.[6][7][8] He was stationed there from September 1957 to November 1958.[9]_
Click to expand...


Being on the same base as an airplane means nothing especially since the base was enormous and divided among different agencies.

Oswald had no access to the CIA compound and had no classified information about the U2 or about anything else to give to the Soviets which IS what you said.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and a really natural death was George de Mohrenschildt (a CIA agent)....who just happened to swallow a shotgun shell just two days before testifying before the HSCA...he also was considered a "crucial witness."
> 
> It's just plain happenstance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was never a CIA agent boy. And neither was oswald.
> 
> As usual you only have idiotic assertions with no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he was and your old CIA boy friend George HW 'Scumbag' Bush admitted he was on the CIA payroll...just like you.
> 
> I sure hope you don't mysteriously swallow a shot gun shell.
Click to expand...

The CIA get's information from many sources and they always pay for it. DeMohrenschildt was one of many such people who traveled abroad and reported on what he saw.

This does not make him an agent and he was not one.

He was paid for information but was never on a payroll and that is fact. Nor was there any admission of this as it was never a secret.


----------



## Soupnazi630

jon_berzerk said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Kennedy was assassinated by the leftist Oswald
> 
> JFK Assassination - News, Pictures, and Videos - CBS News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "by the leftist Oswald"
> 
> --- who wasn't even up in the window where only Malcolm Wallace's fingerprints were found..
> --- who couldn't possibly have delivered the fatal shot from the front, when he was behind the car....
> --- who couldn't possibly have fired enough bullets for three to hit Kennedy, another to hit Connally, another to hit the windshield, another to hit the street and another to land in the grass...
> --- who was CIA trained and knew by the time the cops came into the movie theater that he had been set up, that if he ran out the side door he'd be met with a hail of bullets conveniently putting him out of the way so he couldn't say what he knew, which is why he started yelling "I am not resisting arrest" to the witnesses....
> --- who had to be messily dispatched in a brutal and obviously set-up mob killing on live TV to make sure he never told what he knew...
> 
> Holy SHIT how freaking gullible are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the trolls can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are after you took them to school here.dont forget how johnson illegally destroyed the evidence of the limo because has it been available for examination you would have more than one forensic cop on the spot saying the bullet hole was an entrance shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, as I recall LBJ had the car completely cleaned up and repaired by Ford before it could be evidenced.  And actually he did exactly the same thing with the truck involved in the Marshall killing (also involving Wallace) years before.  Exact same M.O.
> 
> However there were witnesses to it including at Parkland hospital before that could take place.  And I believe there are photos.
> 
> Oh by the way if anybody's interested, this Malcolm Wallace was killed in 1971 at the ripe old age of 49, when he mysteriously fell asleep at the wheel of his car and crashed, apparently from carbon monoxide poisoning after "somebody" fucked with his exhaust pipe.  Which is ironic since that's exactly the method Wallace tried to use for the Marshall killing.
> 
> Sometimes you set up a car crash...  sometimes it's a plane crash.... sometimes you send Jack Ruby in with a pistol ..... whatever it takes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you recall wrong.
> 
> the limo was cleaned and repaired but only AFTER the evidence was collected. Including the windshield which clearly proved that the bullets came from above and behind.
> 
> Wallace had no involvement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you only find the way pogo recalls it is from whacky websites
Click to expand...


Yes he ignores any real evidence and focuses on the most inane and loopy bullshit on youtube.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
Click to expand...


It is ridiculous to claim he ordered a hit on DeMohrenschildt.

First of all he was not murdered. Second of all there was no reason to kill him.

They knew each other which means .................nothing.

you have no evidence of any kind whatsoever you have only hyperbolic crap.

No one is protecting anyone what is happening is you are being exposed as a proven liar and fraud as always.

There are no agents here BOY just average people who are smarter than you.

Show some evidence. Spewing words like nazi is not evidence and that is all you have.


----------



## Soupnazi630

jon_berzerk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
Click to expand...

As always


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
Click to expand...

But you cannot as you are blind and brainwashed and full of crap.

You have never presented any evidence of any kind for ANYONE to see.


----------



## gipper

Flopper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.   *
Click to expand...

Now that is propaganda.  Stop it.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.

All the evidence proves you massively wrong


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> About ten years before JFK was murdered by the State you love, two people were executed for Soviet espionage.  You might have heard of them.  Ethel and Julius Rosenberg.
> 
> It can be argued rather successfully that they did less than what Oswald is purported to have done.  He defected to the USSR and claimed to have given them classified information he learned while stationed in Atsugi, Japan a U2 base...he loudly renounced his US citizenship.  ...funny...since when does an avowed commie enlist in the Marine Corp....LMFAO.
> 
> Then...by magic and hocus pocus, he is allowed back in the USA without a peep (the Rosenberg's were electrocuted).  This alone blows up the lying State's narrative...along with about a thousand other things associated with the Deep State murder of JFK.
> 
> The most famous CIA operative of all time...no doubt his name is on the Memorial Wall at Langley...will in spirit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence or proof of anyone being a CIA plant.
> 
> He had no classified information to give.
> 
> He did not work on a U2 base silly. He worked at an enormous airbase in Yokohoma japan which was sectioned off in different areas. The U2 flew out of a CIA compound which he never entered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to brush up on your CIA deception training, because you are failing miserably.  You better inform Langley you need support.
> 
> I never stated Oswald worked on the U2.  However, he did work at a U2 base in Atsugi Japan.
> 
> This from CIA controlled Wiki...you need better deception training.
> _One of the aircraft based at Atsugi at least since 1957[4] was the U-2 spy plane. The plane made local Japanese headlines when it ran low on fuel and made an emergency landing at a glider-club landing strip. This same plane was piloted by Gary Powers, which provoked an international incident when it was downed over the Soviet Union.[5]
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald was based at Atsugi during his time in the United States Marines. He was a radar operator assigned to Marine Air Control Squadron 1.[6][7][8] He was stationed there from September 1957 to November 1958.[9]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being on the same base as an airplane means nothing especially since the base was enormous and divided among different agencies.
> 
> Oswald had no access to the CIA compound and had no classified information about the U2 or about anything else to give to the Soviets which IS what you said.
Click to expand...

How do you know?  Stop lying for once.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a *FALSE FLAG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
> Yeah that's the ticket.
Click to expand...

No they did not and no one claimed that they did which is why you are the magic bullet theory believer


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.
> 
> All the evidence proves you massively wrong
Click to expand...

Nazi CIA agent has been busy lying again.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt
> 
> With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.
> 
> Rich background.
> 
> Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.
Click to expand...


Being rich is proof of nothing and no bullet did any U turns.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt
> 
> With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.
> 
> Rich background.
> 
> Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt, is proof enough of a conspiracy...than add to it that old George eats a shotgun shell two days before testifying...just makes the government's case collapse like a house of cards.
Click to expand...



Wrong boy.

Oswald knew many people which proves no conspiracy.

It makes nothing collapse and is not evidence.

You were one of Oswalds lovers yet that does not prove a conspiracy


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much more on George de Mohrenschildt here -- The Mysterious Mr. DeMohrenschildt
> 
> With supporting/intertwining roles by the Harrimans, H.W's father Prescott Bush and his father Sam, Allen Dulles, Woodrow Wilson, the bank that financed the rise of Nazi Germany, William F. Buckley and others.
> 
> Rich background.
> 
> Not recommended for those who can't handle the complex.  Better they stay with a lone nut who fires U-turn bullets at record speed, for no reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The mere fact that Oswald knew George de Mohrenschildt, is proof enough of a conspiracy...than add to it that old George eats a shotgun shell two days before testifying...just makes the government's case collapse like a house of cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To say nothing of George's extensive involvement with the Bush family.
Click to expand...


Which is proof of nothing.


----------



## Flash

rightwinger said:


> Oswald fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation




I don't know if it is true or not but there is interesting evidence that the shots fired by Oswald only wounded JFK but the shot that killed him was an accidental discharge from an AR-15 by a fumbling Secret Service agent in the car behind him.

Who knows?


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
Click to expand...


No you never did.

the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.

The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it cannot be argued that the Rosenburgs did LESS than Oswald.
> 
> What they did was give nuclear weapons secrets to the USSR.
> 
> Oswald merely traveled to the USSR which is neither treason nor illegal.
> 
> He never made any such claim about giving them secret information as he had none to give.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence that he worked for the CIA and you are incapable of doing so.
> 
> he never was and that is the end of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now that is hilarious and proves once again you are a CIA plant.
> 
> A US Marine defecting to the USSR, renouncing his US Citizenship, and loudly proclaiming he would gladly give the Soviets classified information he learned while working on a U2 base at the height of the Cold War...is NOT merely traveling to the USSR.
> 
> You are getting your ass beat big time.  You better enlist more support from your friends at Langley.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no evidence or proof of anyone being a CIA plant.
> 
> He had no classified information to give.
> 
> He did not work on a U2 base silly. He worked at an enormous airbase in Yokohoma japan which was sectioned off in different areas. The U2 flew out of a CIA compound which he never entered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need to brush up on your CIA deception training, because you are failing miserably.  You better inform Langley you need support.
> 
> I never stated Oswald worked on the U2.  However, he did work at a U2 base in Atsugi Japan.
> 
> This from CIA controlled Wiki...you need better deception training.
> _One of the aircraft based at Atsugi at least since 1957[4] was the U-2 spy plane. The plane made local Japanese headlines when it ran low on fuel and made an emergency landing at a glider-club landing strip. This same plane was piloted by Gary Powers, which provoked an international incident when it was downed over the Soviet Union.[5]
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald was based at Atsugi during his time in the United States Marines. He was a radar operator assigned to Marine Air Control Squadron 1.[6][7][8] He was stationed there from September 1957 to November 1958.[9]_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being on the same base as an airplane means nothing especially since the base was enormous and divided among different agencies.
> 
> Oswald had no access to the CIA compound and had no classified information about the U2 or about anything else to give to the Soviets which IS what you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know?  Stop lying for once.
Click to expand...


We know this because the CIA maintained it's own facility and the average Sailor Soldier Airman or Marine assigned to Atsugi had no such access.

OSwald was never connected to the CIA he was not CIA material nor does any evidence of any sort exist that he worked for them;

You are the one lying and that has been massively proven.

Every time you post without evidence it proves you are a cowardly liar and you never present evidence so put up or shut up


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.
> 
> All the evidence proves you massively wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi CIA agent has been busy lying again.
Click to expand...


Wrong boy I provided massive evidence that it is you lying. And everyone knows it.

You were proven a liar the first time you claimed there is a deep state or CIA agents on this forum.

You are a fool who thinks such statements constitute an argument they are merely lies and evasions from you because you are uninformed uneducated and get beaten and debunked everytime but you lack the maturity to admit it like a man.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in. Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "
> 
> 
> Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]
> 
> L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]
> 
> Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]
> 
> An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]
> 
> Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]
> 
> David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
> This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?
> 
> Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?
> 
> That about it, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?
Click to expand...



so the question remains are you simply a phony 

or too stupid to realize the stopped footage was a fraud

either way you have been discredited


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.
> 
> All the evidence proves you massively wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi CIA agent has been busy lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong boy I provided massive evidence that it is you lying. And everyone knows it.
> 
> You were proven a liar the first time you claimed there is a deep state or CIA agents on this forum.
> 
> You are a fool who thinks such statements constitute an argument they are merely lies and evasions from you because you are uninformed uneducated and get beaten and debunked everytime but you lack the maturity to admit it like a man.
Click to expand...

WRONG wrong wrong.

You clearly know nothing about what Binney and Snowden have exposed or what your boys at the CIA were cooking up plans to murder Americans and then blame the Cubans or Soviets.  False flags and assisinations the world over by your CIA pals, but they would NEVER be involved in killing JFK.


----------



## gipper

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in. Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "
> 
> 
> Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]
> 
> L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]
> 
> Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]
> 
> An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]
> 
> Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]
> 
> David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
> This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?
> 
> Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?
> 
> That about it, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so the question remains are you simply a phony
> 
> or too stupid to realize the stopped footage was a fraud
> 
> either way you have been discredited
Click to expand...

Did you hear? Oswald went to the USSR for a nice vacation?

LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.
> 
> All the evidence proves you massively wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi CIA agent has been busy lying again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong boy I provided massive evidence that it is you lying. And everyone knows it.
> 
> You were proven a liar the first time you claimed there is a deep state or CIA agents on this forum.
> 
> You are a fool who thinks such statements constitute an argument they are merely lies and evasions from you because you are uninformed uneducated and get beaten and debunked everytime but you lack the maturity to admit it like a man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WRONG wrong wrong.
> 
> You clearly know nothing about what Binney and Snowden have exposed or what your boys at the CIA were cooking up plans to murder Americans and then blame the Cubans or Soviets.  False flags and assisinations the world over by your CIA pals, but they would NEVER be involved in killing JFK.
Click to expand...

Wrong boy.

You have never presented evidence of anything you have claimed including this later story.'

Nothing you have claimed is supported by any evidence of any kind whatsoever.

You have nothing but a bunch of " I hate the CIA crap "

You are the only undercover CIA agent here and that statement is as real as the one's you have made.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in. Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "
> 
> 
> Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]
> 
> L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]
> 
> Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]
> 
> An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]
> 
> Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]
> 
> David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
> This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?
> 
> Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?
> 
> That about it, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so the question remains are you simply a phony
> 
> or too stupid to realize the stopped footage was a fraud
> 
> either way you have been discredited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear? Oswald went to the USSR for a nice vacation?
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!
Click to expand...

Which no one but you ever claimed


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oswald read that JFKs motorcade would be driving by his window at work. So he brought his gun to work, fired three shots and blew JFKs brains out
> 
> No other plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.
Click to expand...


Unfotunately Oswald had no motive (or even fingerprints at the scene) and the overwhelming evidence points away from him.

The collective entity that _does _however have abundant means, motive and opportunity, and plenty of personnel, is the same entity that is now keeping those records "classified".  Because again they have motive means and opportunity do keep that under wraps as well.  They also have equally abundant resources to plant false narratives, doctor photographic evidence, revise or suppress official reports, etc etc.

If that were not the case --- there would be no reason to keep them sealed for so long.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.
> 
> All the evidence proves you massively wrong
Click to expand...


"Evidence"?

My post remarked that y'all CIA yes-men must think George H.W. really is as stupid as he looks.
So you're saying he is?

Not sure how you arrive at "evidence" for "looking stupid" but --- whatever.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A "false flag" is when one entity commits an act of aggression and blames it on another entity.  And it's not uncommon in the world.
> 
> This however is simply a highly-organized mob style hit, to eliminate what that mob sees as a threat.  Followed of course by a coverup.  Neither of which were executed smoothly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
> Yeah that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not and no one claimed that they did which is why you are the magic bullet theory believer
Click to expand...


Of course they did not.  See, that's a device known as "sarcasm".  It's mocking the moron who thinks you can shoot something in the front, from behind.

DUH.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
Click to expand...


So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?

 Desperation strikes deep.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
Click to expand...


poor discredited liar


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in. Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "
> 
> 
> Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]
> 
> L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]
> 
> Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]
> 
> An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]
> 
> Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]
> 
> David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
> This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?
> 
> Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?
> 
> That about it, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so the question remains are you simply a phony
> 
> or too stupid to realize the stopped footage was a fraud
> 
> either way you have been discredited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear? Oswald went to the USSR for a nice vacation?
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which no one but you ever claimed
Click to expand...

Why did he go to the USSR?


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you cannot as you are blind and brainwashed and full of crap.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence of any kind for ANYONE to see.
Click to expand...


Why did John John name his magazine 'George?'

You know why...he knew your CIA buddy Poppy Bush was involved in killing his dad.  Then...your CIA pals killed him too.


----------



## Pogo

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you cannot as you are blind and brainwashed and full of crap.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence of any kind for ANYONE to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did John John name his magazine 'George?'
> 
> You know why...he knew your CIA buddy Poppy Bush was involved in killing his dad.  Then...your CIA pals killed him too.
Click to expand...


Why indeed --- "George".  Subliminal clue worthy of The Beatles.


----------



## gipper

Pogo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you cannot as you are blind and brainwashed and full of crap.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence of any kind for ANYONE to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did John John name his magazine 'George?'
> 
> You know why...he knew your CIA buddy Poppy Bush was involved in killing his dad.  Then...your CIA pals killed him too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why indeed --- "George".  Subliminal clue worthy of The Beatles.
Click to expand...

...and likely resulted in getting him killed along with his wife and sister in law.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, happens every day.
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfotunately Oswald had no motive (or even fingerprints at the scene) and the overwhelming evidence points away from him.
> 
> The collective entity that _does _however have abundant means, motive and opportunity, and plenty of personnel, is the same entity that is now keeping those records "classified".  Because again they have motive means and opportunity do keep that under wraps as well.  They also have equally abundant resources to plant false narratives, doctor photographic evidence, revise or suppress official reports, etc etc.
> 
> If that were not the case --- there would be no reason to keep them sealed for so long.
Click to expand...


Wrong.

First of all he did have fingerprints at the scene all over the place. His prints were found on the boxes which were used to make the snipers nest, they were found on the expended shell casings and they were found on the rifle which was his and which was also the only rifle found.

This establishes means and opportunity through hardcore physical evidence.

your claim that the entity ( meaning government ) had opportunity and means is simply false and has no supporting evidence of any kind..

They have no such resources to plant evidence or false reports or doctor photographs etc etc. You show no evidence that they did any of these things and neither does anyone else.

Your statement that they had motive is merely opinion supported by no evidence of any kind.

On the other hand we can in fact show evidence that Oswald had motive even if we cannot specifically state which motive was the most immediate. We know he thought of him self as a revolutionary who could start a war through political assassination. We know he tried to commit a political assassination before Kennedy when he made an attempt on Edwin Walker. We know he was deranged and suffering from unchecked mental illness since he was a child.

All supported by documented evidence.

The government has many good and valid reasons for keeping some documents secret. However in the case of JFK they have not kept many such secrets and in fact the evidence proves you wrong.

your entire argument is "could have" which is subjective and meaningless.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> No evidence means no evidence and much like you this idiot has never presented any evidence to prove his assertions.
> 
> All the evidence proves you massively wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Evidence"?
> 
> My post remarked that y'all CIA yes-men must think George H.W. really is as stupid as he looks.
> So you're saying he is?
> 
> Not sure how you arrive at "evidence" for "looking stupid" but --- whatever.
Click to expand...



Wrong you tried to translate evidence to mean something it does not.

You CIA play actors and paid government stooges need to learn no matter how much you repeat something you it means nothing without evidence and you have presented no evidence of any kind


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was nothing more than an act of murder by one man Oswald with no evidence of involvement of anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
> Yeah that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not and no one claimed that they did which is why you are the magic bullet theory believer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they did not.  See, that's a device known as "sarcasm".  It's mocking the moron who thinks you can shoot something in the front, from behind.
> 
> DUH.
Click to expand...

And it is a massive failure since no one and nothing was shot in the front at dealey plaza.

All of the bullet damage to the limo came from behind and all of the wounds originated from behind those are proven facts you cannot and have not challenged


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
Click to expand...


You have yet to show that they claimed it stopped.

It did not plain and simple fact.

Cameras make no such mistake and the film proves it did not stop.

PERIOD


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> so are you saying you are too stupid to realize it was a phony
> 
> either way you are totally discredited
> 
> --LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaand right back to "grunt...... me score internet points..... grunt..... "
> 
> 
> Here ya go HB, third post full of quotes.
> 
> 
> Mrs. Ruth M. Smith---confirmed that the Presidential limousine *had come to a stop*. [CD 206, p. 9; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> TSBD Supervisor Roy Truly---after the first shot "…I saw the President's car swerve to the left and *stop* somewheres down in the area…[it stopped] for a second or two or something like that…*I just saw it stop*." [L.P. Terry---"…The parade stopped right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]3 H 221, 266]
> 
> L.P. Terry---"…The parade *stopped *right in front of the building [TSBD]." [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 26]
> 
> Peggy Joyce Hawkins---she was on the front steps of the TSBD and "…estimated that the President's car was less than 50 feet away from her when he was shot, that the car *slowed down almost coming to a full stop*." [_Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Billy Lovelady---"I recall that following the shooting, I ran toward the spot where President Kennedy's car *had stopped*." [22 H 662]
> 
> An unnamed witness---from his vantage point in the courthouse building, stated that "The cavalcade *stopped* there and there was bedlam." [_Dallas Times Herald_, *11/24/63*; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97]
> 
> Postal Inspector Harry Holmes (from the Post Office Annex, while viewing through binoculars)---"…The car almost *came to a stop*, and Mrs. Kennedy pulled loose of him and crawled out over the turtleback of this Presidential car." [7 H 291]. He *noticed the car* *pull to a halt,* and Holmes thought: "They are dodging something being thrown." [_The Day Kennedy Was Shot_ by Jim Bishop (1967), p. 176]
> 
> Peggy Burney---she stated that JFK's car *had come to a stop*. [_Dallas Times Herald_, 11/24/63; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 97; interestingly, during the 11/20/93 C-SPAN "Journalists Remember" conference, Vivian Castleberry of the _Dallas Times Herald_ made the claim that her first cousin, Peggy Burney, was Abraham Zapruder's assistant "and was next to him when he shot his famous film. She called and said, 'Vivian, today I saw the President die.'"!---See Sheldon Inkol's article on this conference in the January 1994 _Fourth Decade_]
> 
> David Broeder--"…The President's car *paused *momentarily, then on orders from a Secret Service agent, spurted ahead." [_Washington Evening Star_, 11/23/63, p. 8]
> This is now your third heapin' helpin' of accounts of the limo stopping HB.  And still have plenty more.  The question still on the table is ---- why would the CIA want to doctor the Zapruder film to imply the car had not stopped, when hundreds of accounts say it did?  Hm?
> 
> Perhaps Lee Harvey Oswald the Super-Speed gunman with no reason, not only fired magic U-turn bullets that whipped around to hit a target he was BEHIND, from the FRONT, also contained magic mushroom flooby dust that spread mass hallucinations with orders to make everybody think the car stopped, while the CIA, who would NEVER EVER tell a lie, holds the truth that the car did not stop?
> 
> That about it, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Why would LHO want people to think that?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so the question remains are you simply a phony
> 
> or too stupid to realize the stopped footage was a fraud
> 
> either way you have been discredited
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hear? Oswald went to the USSR for a nice vacation?
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which no one but you ever claimed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did he go to the USSR?
Click to expand...

Because he was a committed communist who wanted to live in the workers paradise


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> It is very likely HW ordered the hit on George de Mohrenschildt.  They knew each other.
> 
> 
> from wiki....George de Mohrenschildt - Wikipedia
> _On September 17, 1976, the CIA requested that the FBI locate Mohrenschildt, because he had "attempted to get in touch with the CIA Director."[50] On September 5, 1976, Mohrenschildt had written a letter to the Director of the Central Intelligence Agency, George H. W. Bush, asking for his assistance. He was acquainted with the Bush family; George H.W. Bush had roomed with Mohrenschildt's nephew, Edward G. Hooker, at Phillips Academy in Andover, Massachusetts.[51] The letter said:
> 
> You will excuse this hand-written letter. Maybe you will be able to bring a solution to the hopeless situation I find myself in. My wife and I find ourselves surrounded by some vigilantes; our phone bugged; and we are being followed everywhere. Either FBI is involved in this or they do not want to accept my complaints. We are driven to insanity by the situation. I have been behaving like a damn fool ever since my daughter Nadya died from [cystic fibrosis] over three years ago. I tried to write, stupidly and unsuccessfully, about Lee H Oswald and must have angered a lot of people — I do not know. But to punish an elderly man like myself and my highly nervous and sick wife is really too much. Could you do something to remove the net around us? This will be my last request for help and I will not annoy you any more. Good luck in your important job. Thank you so much.[52][53]
> 
> George H. W. Bush responded:
> 
> Let me say first that I know it must have been difficult for you to seek my help in the situation outlined in your letter. I believe I can appreciate your state of mind in view of your daughter's tragic death a few years ago, and the current poor state of your wife's health. I was extremely sorry to hear of these circumstances. In your situation I can well imagine how the attentions you described in your letter affect both you and your wife. However, my staff has been unable to find any indication of interest in your activities on the part of Federal authorities in recent years. The flurry of interest that attended your testimony before the Warren Commission has long subsided. I can only speculate that you may have become "newsworthy" again in view of the renewed interest in the Kennedy assassination, and thus may be attracting the attention of people in the media. I hope this letter had been of some comfort to you, George, although I realize I am unable to answer your question completely._
> 
> — George Bush, Director of the Central Intelligence Agency. [CIA Exec Reg. # 76,51571 9.28.76]
> 
> 
> And Scumbag HW even admitted Mohrenschildt was on the CIA payroll.
> *In a 1976 CIA internal memo regarding Mohrenschildt, Director George H. W. Bush stated: "At one time he had/or spent plenty of money."[68]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Nazi CIA agent likely knows HW well, which may explain his lame attempts at protecting HW and the CIA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> no evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only the blind could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you cannot as you are blind and brainwashed and full of crap.
> 
> You have never presented any evidence of any kind for ANYONE to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why did John John name his magazine 'George?'
> 
> You know why...he knew your CIA buddy Poppy Bush was involved in killing his dad.  Then...your CIA pals killed him too.
Click to expand...


You are the only CIA agent here and you have no evidence


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> First of all he did have fingerprints at the scene all over the place. His prints were found on the boxes which were used to make the snipers nest, they were found on the expended shell casings



Links?

And if there are any --- connect them with what follows.




Soupnazi630 said:


> and they were found on the rifle which was his and which was also the only rifle found.



Funny then that when the first cops got up there and did indeed find a rifle, their firearm expert with them confidently identified it as a "German Mauser".  That's not the same gun in the narrative, now is it.




Soupnazi630 said:


> our claim that the entity ( meaning government ) had opportunity and means is simply false and has no supporting evidence of any kind..



Actually it doesn't say 'government' and it doesn't mean 'government'.  You just plugged that in.  What it means since you assume what isn't there, is a collaboration between certain elements which exist within the government, hence their power; certain other elements within organized crime (with which each has a long history of collaborating with the other); and certain elements within corporatocracy --- ALL of which stood to suffer if Kennedy continued to live and ALL of which would benefit if he did not.  This means oil bigwigs paranoid about threats to their profits, that means military and MIC interests that have always lobbied for constant war, and that means Mafia who were already under the Kennedy DOJ microscope.  Some of that is associated with "government", some is not.

Don't be so simplistic.  These are all entities that have their specialties and experience in them.  CIA/FBI controls information.  Mob sets up hits.  Corporatocracy provides the funding.  This is a team effort.  Disparate entities that all happen to share a common goal, using each other's resources to make it happen.

Entity B carries out the ground operation so that actual execution cannot be traced to Entity A;
Entity A coordinates it and steers the afterstory.  They're the Man Behind the Curtain;
Entity C pays the contractors, in cash, so that payoffs cannot be traced back to entity A.

- OR -

Some schlub simply walks up to a window that would never normally be left unsecured, sees a motorcade that was diverted there last minute, with, amazingly, no Secret Service shield in his way, fires three bullets that make six wounds, at least two car impacts, a grass landing and a street ricochet in record time, some of which do magic U-turns without losing 1700 mph of inertia to strike from the front, all for no reason other than he was finished his lunch early and was bored.  Incredible set of coincidences.

You go with that Sparkles.  




Soupnazi630 said:


> They have no such resources to plant evidence or false reports or doctor photographs etc etc. You show no evidence that they did any of these things and neither does anyone else.



  This is just pathetic.  You're actually sitting on this board trying to tell people the United States government has no police departments, no investigative agencies, no intelligence agencies, no press plants, no PR, nobody in a lab that knows how to doctor a photo or a film, nothing that can control a federal crime scene at all.

We are left to assume there's no such thing as Air Force One and Air Force Two; there's no Bethesda Naval Hospital and in fact the body was driven to Washington by Yellow Cab.  Jeepers Wally, anything could have happened in that cab, the government had no way in there.

This paragraph alone renders your entire presence here moot.

I mean holy SHIT.




Soupnazi630 said:


> On the other hand we can in fact show evidence that Oswald had motive even if we cannot specifically state which motive was the most immediate. We know he thought of him self as a revolutionary who could start a war through political assassination. We know he tried to commit a political assassination before Kennedy when he made an attempt on Edwin Walker. We know he was deranged and suffering from unchecked mental illness since he was a child.
> 
> All supported by documented evidence.



"Documented" *by*.......................?

Ooooooopsie.  See above.




Yanno what this is vaguely reminiscent of the argument "Hitler was a socialist because it's the name of the party and Hitler would never lie".  SMFH

Of course let's also tell ourselves the Bay of Pigs never happened, that CIA (which let's recall doesn't exist) never hired the mob, and none of them had any problem with Kennedy's not backing the BofP or with his going after the mob, because rainbows and unicorns or some shit.




Soupnazi630 said:


> The government has many good and valid reasons for keeping some documents secret.



Such as?

Funny, a moment ago the government couldn't do a damn thing.  Now suddenly it's in control of all this suppressed evidence.  Nice trick for an entity that has no resources.

This post was your version of a self-inflicted fatal head shot.


----------



## rightwinger

It was proven that Oswald acted alone 50 years ago

Nothing has changed


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One man armed with an amazing "U-turn bump stock" that shot boomerang bullets.
> 
> Quite the inventor he was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
> Yeah that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not and no one claimed that they did which is why you are the magic bullet theory believer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they did not.  See, that's a device known as "sarcasm".  It's mocking the moron who thinks you can shoot something in the front, from behind.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is a massive failure since no one and nothing was shot in the front at dealey plaza.
> 
> All of the bullet damage to the limo came from behind and all of the wounds originated from behind those are proven facts you cannot and have not challenged
Click to expand...


Actually I already destroyed that fairy tale, with evidence and witnesses.  You simply chose to ignore them and go on yammering.  Emphasis on the adverb "simply".


----------



## Pogo

rightwinger said:


> It was proven that Oswald acted alone 50 years ago
> 
> Nothing has changed



50 years ago Oswald was already dead so yes he did act alone in the act of decomposition.
Well, unless you count the worms and maggots and bacteria.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> no bullets came from the front of the vehicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Course not.  They did U-turns.  Like magic.
> Yeah that's the ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not and no one claimed that they did which is why you are the magic bullet theory believer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they did not.  See, that's a device known as "sarcasm".  It's mocking the moron who thinks you can shoot something in the front, from behind.
> 
> DUH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it is a massive failure since no one and nothing was shot in the front at dealey plaza.
> 
> All of the bullet damage to the limo came from behind and all of the wounds originated from behind those are proven facts you cannot and have not challenged
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I already destroyed that fairy tale, with evidence and witnesses.  You simply chose to ignore them and go on yammering.  Emphasis on the adverb "simply".
Click to expand...

No you did not.

You have presented no evidence to even challenge it much less refute or destroy it.


Your entire previous post on the matter was about supposition and speculation which you conclude as evidence.

The evidence conclusively and massively proves Oswald acted alone.

We have his prints, we have HIS weapon we have all of the recovered bullets and bullets fragments fired through his gun to the exclusion of any other gun.

We have the VAST majority of witnesses supporting the physical evidence.

You have never presented any contradictory evidence of any sort.

Sorry but your claim that the government COULD have planted evidence is not authoritative nor is it valid. And that is your only argument.

BTW there was no firearms expert who identified his rifle as a mauser.


----------



## Picaro

jon_berzerk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:
> 
> Guess it's hard for some sycophants to swallow since HW cultivated the "wimp" image so well.
> They still think he's as stupid as he looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor discredited liar
Click to expand...


lol indeed. Their usual tactic is to lose arguments, and then try to bury their losses under pages and pages of spam posts, hoping nobody goes back and sees their idiocy getting easily destroyed. Pogo does this routinely.


----------



## Pogo

Picaro said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> your posts became worthless the instant you
> 
> attempted to pass off that stopped footage
> 
> as the limo being stopped
> 
> what a flop you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor discredited liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol indeed. Their usual tactic is to lose arguments, and then try to bury their losses under pages and pages of spam posts, hoping nobody goes back and sees their idiocy getting easily destroyed. Pogo does this routinely.
Click to expand...


What I posted there, Dipshit, was citation after citation after citation of eyewitness statements, from police, Secret Service, witnesses, reporters, public officials and news media _in the moment,_ all verifying that the car stopped.  All this while Haiku-Boi goes on yammering that it didn't.

Now again, whether the car stopped or not is irrelevant to the crime; it doesn't need to stop for the shooting to happen --- it can happen stopped or moving.  That's not the issue.  The issue is that since we KNOW the car stopped --- yet the surviving edited Zapruder film indicates it does not, that alone tells us some kind of deception is going on. 

But snowflakes like you and Haiku would rather just go  because you're too weak to deal with it.

And that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## jon_berzerk

^^^fraudulent poster alert^^^


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't control how somebody creates their gif.  I gave you multiple multiple reports from press, police, Secret Service, public officials and bystanders all saying the car stopped.  First in post 90 and then more yesterday.  You remember, when the witness described JFK being hit in the "forehead".
> 
> Got plenty more too.
> 
> What that gif, the best I could find at the time, shows is not in the motion of the JFK limo stopping --- it's in the motion of the other vehicles around it suddenly closing in.  Did they all speed up at once, like some flock of birds?
> 
> The question of whether the car stopped or not is of course not crucial.  Obviously a target can be hit on a moving target or on a stopped one.  That had already happened while the car was indisputably moving.
> 
> Rather, the question is why the Zap film, which was under the control of the CIA, had been doctored to imply that the car never stopped.  Why would they do that?
> 
> Go ahead, take your best guess.  And make it weigh more than "grunt.... Oswald... grunt... leftist.... grunt... me score internet points.... grunt...."
> 
> Think you can handle that, Haiku-boi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor discredited liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol indeed. Their usual tactic is to lose arguments, and then try to bury their losses under pages and pages of spam posts, hoping nobody goes back and sees their idiocy getting easily destroyed. Pogo does this routinely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I posted there, Dipshit, was citation after citation after citation of eyewitness statements, from police, Secret Service, witnesses, reporters, public officials and news media _in the moment,_ all verifying that the car stopped.  All this while Haiku-Boi goes on yammering that it didn't.
> 
> Now again, whether the car stopped or not is irrelevant to the crime; it doesn't need to stop for the shooting to happen --- it can happen stopped or moving.  That's not the issue.  The issue is that since we KNOW the car stopped --- yet the surviving edited Zapruder film indicates it does not, that alone tells us some kind of deception is going on.
> 
> But snowflakes like you and Haiku would rather just go  because you're too weak to deal with it.
> 
> And that's your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


It did not stop and that is fact.

Witnesses have flawed memories but cameras do not and the film clearly shows the few witnesses who said it stop are wrong as are all of your other lame theories which have been massively debunked by evidence and facts.

The film was not edited

You have no evidence only stupidity


----------



## jon_berzerk

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor discredited liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol indeed. Their usual tactic is to lose arguments, and then try to bury their losses under pages and pages of spam posts, hoping nobody goes back and sees their idiocy getting easily destroyed. Pogo does this routinely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I posted there, Dipshit, was citation after citation after citation of eyewitness statements, from police, Secret Service, witnesses, reporters, public officials and news media _in the moment,_ all verifying that the car stopped.  All this while Haiku-Boi goes on yammering that it didn't.
> 
> Now again, whether the car stopped or not is irrelevant to the crime; it doesn't need to stop for the shooting to happen --- it can happen stopped or moving.  That's not the issue.  The issue is that since we KNOW the car stopped --- yet the surviving edited Zapruder film indicates it does not, that alone tells us some kind of deception is going on.
> 
> But snowflakes like you and Haiku would rather just go  because you're too weak to deal with it.
> 
> And that's your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not stop and that is fact.
> 
> Witnesses have flawed memories but cameras do not and the film clearly shows the few witnesses who said it stop are wrong as are all of your other lame theories which have been massively debunked by evidence and facts.
> 
> The film was not edited
> 
> You have no evidence only stupidity
Click to expand...



the film the poster posted was an attempted fraud


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you never did.
> 
> the Limo did not stop period and the Zapruder film proves that fact.
> 
> The Zapruder film was never under the control of the CIA nor was it altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> poor discredited liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol indeed. Their usual tactic is to lose arguments, and then try to bury their losses under pages and pages of spam posts, hoping nobody goes back and sees their idiocy getting easily destroyed. Pogo does this routinely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I posted there, Dipshit, was citation after citation after citation of eyewitness statements, from police, Secret Service, witnesses, reporters, public officials and news media _in the moment,_ all verifying that the car stopped.  All this while Haiku-Boi goes on yammering that it didn't.
> 
> Now again, whether the car stopped or not is irrelevant to the crime; it doesn't need to stop for the shooting to happen --- it can happen stopped or moving.  That's not the issue.  The issue is that since we KNOW the car stopped --- yet the surviving edited Zapruder film indicates it does not, that alone tells us some kind of deception is going on.
> 
> But snowflakes like you and Haiku would rather just go  because you're too weak to deal with it.
> 
> And that's your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not stop and that is fact.
> 
> Witnesses have flawed memories but cameras do not and the film clearly shows the few witnesses who said it stop are wrong as are all of your other lame theories which have been massively debunked by evidence and facts.
> 
> The film was not edited
> 
> You have no evidence only stupidity
Click to expand...


yuh HUH.  So alllllllllllllllllllllll those cops, and witnesses, and reporters, and people riding in the same motorcade, including Secret Service ---- who all gave those descriptions BEFORE anyone saw the edited Zap tape --------- just by weird amazing interplanetary convulsion, just happened to mass hallucinate the same thing.

You're a special kind of stupid aren't you.

But wait --- there's plenty more.  NOW how much would you pay...


Mrs. Rose Clark---"…She noted that the President's automobile *came almost to a halt* following the three shots, before it picked up speed and drove away." [24 H 533]

Hugh Betzner---"…I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the *cars were stopped*…then the President's car sped on under the underpass." [19 H 467]

Bill Newman---after the fatal head shot "the car momentarily *stopped *and the driver seemed to have a radio or phone up to his ear and he seemed to be waiting on some word. Some Secret Service men reached into their car and came out with some sort of machine gun. Then the cars roared off…"; "I've maintained that they *stopped*. I still say they did. It was only a momentary stop, but…" [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 70; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 96]

"I believe Kennedy's car *came to a full stop* after the final shot." [_JFK: Breaking The Silence_ by Bill Sloan (1993), p. 169]

"…I believe it was the passenger in the front seat [Roy Kellerman]---there were two men in the front seat---had a telephone or something to his ear and the car momentarily *stopped*. Now everywhere that you read about it, *you don't read anything about the car stopping*. And when I say "stopped" I mean very momentarily, like they hit the brakes and just a few seconds passed and then they floorboarded [sic] and accelerated on." [11/20/97 videotaped interview with Bill Law, Mark Row, & Ian Griggs, as transcribed in _November Patriots_ by Connie Kritzberg & Larry Hancock (1998), p. 362]

"One of the two men in the front seat of the car had a telephone in his hand, and as I was looking back at the car covering my son, I can remember seeing the tail lights of the car, and just for a moment they *hesitated and stopped*, and then they floorboarded [sic] the car and shot off." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 96]

Charles Brehm---"Brehm expressed his opinion that between the first and third shots, the President's car only seemed to move some 10 or 12 feet. It seemed to him that the automobile almost *came to a halt *after the first shot…After the third shot, the car in which the President was riding increased its speed and went under the freeway overpass and out of sight." [22 H 837-838]

Mary Moorman---"She recalls that the President's automobile was moving at the time she took the second picture, and when she heard the shots, and has the impression that the car either *stopped* momentarily or hesistated and then drove off in a hurry." [22 H 838-839]

Jean Hill---"…The motorcade *came to almost a halt *at the time the shots rang out and I would say it [JFK's limo] was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It [JFK's limo] was just almost stunned." [6 H 208-209; Hill's testimony on this matter was dramatized in the Oliver Stone movie "JFK" (1991): "The driver had stopped-I don't know what was wrong with that driver." See also _JFK: The Book of the Film_ (1992), p. 122. Therein is referenced a March 1991 conversation with Jean Hill.]

James Leon Simmons---"…The car *stopped or almost stopped*." [2/15/69 Clay Shaw trial testimony; _Forgive My Grief Vol. III_ by Penn Jones, p. 53; _High Treason_ by Groden & Livingstone (1990 Berkley Edition), p. 22]
What's this, three posts now full of all different quotes?  Four?  And aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllll these people had the same mass hallucination, while a spy agency would never doctor a film because like spying is a totally honest business, and rainbows and unicorns and shit.

Notice the guy above who notes "you don't read anything about the car stopping" --- "now".  That's because you and your obedient sheep apologists hawk this fake narrative that everybody else already knows is bullshit.

Note also multiple references to either Greer or Kellerman having a "telephone" or radio and apparently "waiting for orders".  See anything of that in what's left of the Zap film?

But no, mass hallucinations and rainbows and unicorns and shit and the CIA is full of boy scouts who simply kept the film safe on a library shelf.


----------



## jon_berzerk

after the final shot

--LOL


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllll those cops and Secret Service and reporters and bystanders and public officials and newspapers who described the limo coming to a stop, were hallucination together, were they?
> 
> Desperation strikes deep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poor discredited liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol indeed. Their usual tactic is to lose arguments, and then try to bury their losses under pages and pages of spam posts, hoping nobody goes back and sees their idiocy getting easily destroyed. Pogo does this routinely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I posted there, Dipshit, was citation after citation after citation of eyewitness statements, from police, Secret Service, witnesses, reporters, public officials and news media _in the moment,_ all verifying that the car stopped.  All this while Haiku-Boi goes on yammering that it didn't.
> 
> Now again, whether the car stopped or not is irrelevant to the crime; it doesn't need to stop for the shooting to happen --- it can happen stopped or moving.  That's not the issue.  The issue is that since we KNOW the car stopped --- yet the surviving edited Zapruder film indicates it does not, that alone tells us some kind of deception is going on.
> 
> But snowflakes like you and Haiku would rather just go  because you're too weak to deal with it.
> 
> And that's your problem, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did not stop and that is fact.
> 
> Witnesses have flawed memories but cameras do not and the film clearly shows the few witnesses who said it stop are wrong as are all of your other lame theories which have been massively debunked by evidence and facts.
> 
> The film was not edited
> 
> You have no evidence only stupidity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yuh HUH.  So alllllllllllllllllllllll those cops, and witnesses, and reporters, and people riding in the same motorcade, including Secret Service ---- who all gave those descriptions BEFORE anyone saw the edited Zap tape --------- just by weird amazing interplanetary convulsion, just happened to mass hallucinate the same thing.
> 
> You're a special kind of stupid aren't you.
> 
> But wait --- there's plenty more.  NOW how much would you pay...
> 
> 
> Mrs. Rose Clark---"…She noted that the President's automobile *came almost to a halt* following the three shots, before it picked up speed and drove away." [24 H 533]
> 
> Hugh Betzner---"…I looked down the street and I could see the President's car and another one and they looked like the *cars were stopped*…then the President's car sped on under the underpass." [19 H 467]
> 
> Bill Newman---after the fatal head shot "the car momentarily *stopped *and the driver seemed to have a radio or phone up to his ear and he seemed to be waiting on some word. Some Secret Service men reached into their car and came out with some sort of machine gun. Then the cars roared off…"; "I've maintained that they *stopped*. I still say they did. It was only a momentary stop, but…" [_Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 70; _Murder From Within_ by Fred Newcomb & Perry Adams (1974), p. 96]
> 
> "I believe Kennedy's car *came to a full stop* after the final shot." [_JFK: Breaking The Silence_ by Bill Sloan (1993), p. 169]
> 
> "…I believe it was the passenger in the front seat [Roy Kellerman]---there were two men in the front seat---had a telephone or something to his ear and the car momentarily *stopped*. Now everywhere that you read about it, *you don't read anything about the car stopping*. And when I say "stopped" I mean very momentarily, like they hit the brakes and just a few seconds passed and then they floorboarded [sic] and accelerated on." [11/20/97 videotaped interview with Bill Law, Mark Row, & Ian Griggs, as transcribed in _November Patriots_ by Connie Kritzberg & Larry Hancock (1998), p. 362]
> 
> "One of the two men in the front seat of the car had a telephone in his hand, and as I was looking back at the car covering my son, I can remember seeing the tail lights of the car, and just for a moment they *hesitated and stopped*, and then they floorboarded [sic] the car and shot off." [_No More Silence_ by Larry Sneed (1998), p. 96]
> 
> Charles Brehm---"Brehm expressed his opinion that between the first and third shots, the President's car only seemed to move some 10 or 12 feet. It seemed to him that the automobile almost *came to a halt *after the first shot…After the third shot, the car in which the President was riding increased its speed and went under the freeway overpass and out of sight." [22 H 837-838]
> 
> Mary Moorman---"She recalls that the President's automobile was moving at the time she took the second picture, and when she heard the shots, and has the impression that the car either *stopped* momentarily or hesistated and then drove off in a hurry." [22 H 838-839]
> 
> Jean Hill---"…The motorcade *came to almost a halt *at the time the shots rang out and I would say it [JFK's limo] was just approximately, if not---it couldn't have been in the same position, I'm sure it wasn't, but just a very, very short distance from where it had been. It [JFK's limo] was just almost stunned." [6 H 208-209; Hill's testimony on this matter was dramatized in the Oliver Stone movie "JFK" (1991): "The driver had stopped-I don't know what was wrong with that driver." See also _JFK: The Book of the Film_ (1992), p. 122. Therein is referenced a March 1991 conversation with Jean Hill.]
> 
> James Leon Simmons---"…The car *stopped or almost stopped*." [2/15/69 Clay Shaw trial testimony; _Forgive My Grief Vol. III_ by Penn Jones, p. 53; _High Treason_ by Groden & Livingstone (1990 Berkley Edition), p. 22]
> What's this, three posts now full of all different quotes?  Four?  And aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllll these people had the same mass hallucination, while a spy agency would never doctor a film because like spying is a totally honest business, and rainbows and unicorns and shit.
> 
> Notice the guy above who notes "you don't read anything about the car stopping" --- "now".  That's because you and your obedient sheep apologists hawk this fake narrative that everybody else already knows is bullshit.
> 
> Note also multiple references to either Greer or Kellerman having a "telephone" or radio and apparently "waiting for orders".  See anything of that in what's left of the Zap film?
> 
> But no, mass hallucinations and rainbows and unicorns and shit and the CIA is full of boy scouts who simply kept the film safe on a library shelf.
Click to expand...



No one said a thing about hallucinations boy and do not call others stupid when you have been owned and debunked and crushed by facts and evidence.

Now read this slowly as you are seriously intellectually impaired. Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence. Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do. Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.

You have no evidence whatsoever that the film was edited making you a liar when you claim it was edited. It was not and you cannot prove it was and the burden is on you to do so,.

Furthermore the witnesses do not support you.

Let's look at it carefully.

The first witness you quoted stated it ALMOST came to a stop. Almost is not the same as stopping BOY. Almost stopped means by definition it DID NOT STOP

Hugh Betzner stated that it LOOKED LIKE the cars stopped. LOOKED LIKE means he was by definition unsure. .

Your fourth quote was not even by an eyewitness. It was taken from a book and the author stated a BELIEF. A belief means....nothing. A BELIEF is evidence of NOTHING.

Mary Moorman was unsure and admitted as much.

Jean Hill stated ALMOST and once again ALMOST means IT DID NOT STOP.

Simmons stated stopped or almost stopped which proves once again he was unsure.

The sixth person you quoted is not even a person or a witness but merely another passage from a book with no witness name making it supposition and nothing more.

The fifth quote you provided is worthless because it names three men who were interviewed but does not specify which of the three made the statement which means it is completely devoid of credibility. It is not a quote at akll and came from no witness.

This leaves 3 witnesses out of hundreds. That is all you have and yes BOY 3 witnesses can easily be mistaken and wrong about such details which the film proves.

The film proves them all wrong and until you provide evidence that it was altered or edited it destroys your claim.

You lose sonny boy you are debunked and pwned and out of your league.

The car did not stop and that is fact IN YOUR FUCKING FACE and you are finished.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.



I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.




Soupnazi630 said:


> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.



Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.




Soupnazi630 said:


> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.



  That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?" 


Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?  

You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?  

Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?

I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
Click to expand...


Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.

There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.

You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro


Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
Click to expand...


You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.

You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.

You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.

The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.

You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.

The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.

It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.

Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.

The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.

Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.

Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.

The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.

Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to provide a plausible explanation
> 
> 
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfotunately Oswald had no motive (or even fingerprints at the scene) and the overwhelming evidence points away from him.
> 
> The collective entity that _does _however have abundant means, motive and opportunity, and plenty of personnel, is the same entity that is now keeping those records "classified".  Because again they have motive means and opportunity do keep that under wraps as well.  They also have equally abundant resources to plant false narratives, doctor photographic evidence, revise or suppress official reports, etc etc.
> 
> If that were not the case --- there would be no reason to keep them sealed for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> First of all he did have fingerprints at the scene all over the place. His prints were found on the boxes which were used to make the snipers nest, they were found on the expended shell casings and they were found on the rifle which was his and which was also the only rifle found.
> 
> This establishes means and opportunity through hardcore physical evidence.
> 
> your claim that the entity ( meaning government ) had opportunity and means is simply false and has no supporting evidence of any kind..
> 
> They have no such resources to plant evidence or false reports or doctor photographs etc etc. You show no evidence that they did any of these things and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Your statement that they had motive is merely opinion supported by no evidence of any kind.
> 
> On the other hand we can in fact show evidence that Oswald had motive even if we cannot specifically state which motive was the most immediate. We know he thought of him self as a revolutionary who could start a war through political assassination. We know he tried to commit a political assassination before Kennedy when he made an attempt on Edwin Walker. We know he was deranged and suffering from unchecked mental illness since he was a child.
> 
> All supported by documented evidence.
> 
> The government has many good and valid reasons for keeping some documents secret. However in the case of JFK they have not kept many such secrets and in fact the evidence proves you wrong.
> 
> your entire argument is "could have" which is subjective and meaningless.
Click to expand...

Hey Nazi, I hope things are well for you.  Do you winter at Langley or the Bush family home in Texas?  Please let me know when you can.

I read something the other day that you might be able to comment on.  It is that Obama is actually a CIA agent.  Can you confirm or deny?  What about Trump?  Is he CIA too?


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In any crime, you can always uncover odd stuff that does not support the  explanation of the crime or any explanation in which case it is not evidence.  Conspiracy theorists love this stuff.*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfotunately Oswald had no motive (or even fingerprints at the scene) and the overwhelming evidence points away from him.
> 
> The collective entity that _does _however have abundant means, motive and opportunity, and plenty of personnel, is the same entity that is now keeping those records "classified".  Because again they have motive means and opportunity do keep that under wraps as well.  They also have equally abundant resources to plant false narratives, doctor photographic evidence, revise or suppress official reports, etc etc.
> 
> If that were not the case --- there would be no reason to keep them sealed for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> First of all he did have fingerprints at the scene all over the place. His prints were found on the boxes which were used to make the snipers nest, they were found on the expended shell casings and they were found on the rifle which was his and which was also the only rifle found.
> 
> This establishes means and opportunity through hardcore physical evidence.
> 
> your claim that the entity ( meaning government ) had opportunity and means is simply false and has no supporting evidence of any kind..
> 
> They have no such resources to plant evidence or false reports or doctor photographs etc etc. You show no evidence that they did any of these things and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Your statement that they had motive is merely opinion supported by no evidence of any kind.
> 
> On the other hand we can in fact show evidence that Oswald had motive even if we cannot specifically state which motive was the most immediate. We know he thought of him self as a revolutionary who could start a war through political assassination. We know he tried to commit a political assassination before Kennedy when he made an attempt on Edwin Walker. We know he was deranged and suffering from unchecked mental illness since he was a child.
> 
> All supported by documented evidence.
> 
> The government has many good and valid reasons for keeping some documents secret. However in the case of JFK they have not kept many such secrets and in fact the evidence proves you wrong.
> 
> your entire argument is "could have" which is subjective and meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Nazi, I hope things are well for you.  Do you winter at Langley or the Bush family home in Texas?  Please let me know when you can.
> 
> I read something the other day that you might be able to comment on.  It is that Obama is actually a CIA agent.  Can you confirm or deny?  What about Trump?  Is he CIA too?
Click to expand...

Still no evidence I see.

CIA nazi CIA nazi CIA nazi.

That is the sum total of all your posts and you have no evidence to back up any of your claims.

So childish you have to resort to such stupid and uninformed hyperbole when you get proven wrong and you know you have been proven wrong


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that explains the numerous inconsistencies, discrepancies, and coincidental events in the deep state murder of JFK.
> 
> 
> 
> In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfotunately Oswald had no motive (or even fingerprints at the scene) and the overwhelming evidence points away from him.
> 
> The collective entity that _does _however have abundant means, motive and opportunity, and plenty of personnel, is the same entity that is now keeping those records "classified".  Because again they have motive means and opportunity do keep that under wraps as well.  They also have equally abundant resources to plant false narratives, doctor photographic evidence, revise or suppress official reports, etc etc.
> 
> If that were not the case --- there would be no reason to keep them sealed for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> First of all he did have fingerprints at the scene all over the place. His prints were found on the boxes which were used to make the snipers nest, they were found on the expended shell casings and they were found on the rifle which was his and which was also the only rifle found.
> 
> This establishes means and opportunity through hardcore physical evidence.
> 
> your claim that the entity ( meaning government ) had opportunity and means is simply false and has no supporting evidence of any kind..
> 
> They have no such resources to plant evidence or false reports or doctor photographs etc etc. You show no evidence that they did any of these things and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Your statement that they had motive is merely opinion supported by no evidence of any kind.
> 
> On the other hand we can in fact show evidence that Oswald had motive even if we cannot specifically state which motive was the most immediate. We know he thought of him self as a revolutionary who could start a war through political assassination. We know he tried to commit a political assassination before Kennedy when he made an attempt on Edwin Walker. We know he was deranged and suffering from unchecked mental illness since he was a child.
> 
> All supported by documented evidence.
> 
> The government has many good and valid reasons for keeping some documents secret. However in the case of JFK they have not kept many such secrets and in fact the evidence proves you wrong.
> 
> your entire argument is "could have" which is subjective and meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Nazi, I hope things are well for you.  Do you winter at Langley or the Bush family home in Texas?  Please let me know when you can.
> 
> I read something the other day that you might be able to comment on.  It is that Obama is actually a CIA agent.  Can you confirm or deny?  What about Trump?  Is he CIA too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no evidence I see.
> 
> CIA nazi CIA nazi CIA nazi.
> 
> That is the sum total of all your posts and you have no evidence to back up any of your claims.
> 
> So childish you have to resort to such stupid and uninformed hyperbole when you get proven wrong and you know you have been proven wrong
Click to expand...

Can you please just answer my questions? Why must you constantly dissimulate?  

Can't you for once, not do as you were trained at Langley?


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a criminal investigation, there will always be anomalies; that is evidence that does not support a reasonable theory of the crime, unexplained fingerprints, discrepancies in statements, unexpected events, etc.    However, the simplest explanation, Oswald, a long gunman, acting alone with motive, means, and opportunity supported by overwhelming evidence killed the president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfotunately Oswald had no motive (or even fingerprints at the scene) and the overwhelming evidence points away from him.
> 
> The collective entity that _does _however have abundant means, motive and opportunity, and plenty of personnel, is the same entity that is now keeping those records "classified".  Because again they have motive means and opportunity do keep that under wraps as well.  They also have equally abundant resources to plant false narratives, doctor photographic evidence, revise or suppress official reports, etc etc.
> 
> If that were not the case --- there would be no reason to keep them sealed for so long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> First of all he did have fingerprints at the scene all over the place. His prints were found on the boxes which were used to make the snipers nest, they were found on the expended shell casings and they were found on the rifle which was his and which was also the only rifle found.
> 
> This establishes means and opportunity through hardcore physical evidence.
> 
> your claim that the entity ( meaning government ) had opportunity and means is simply false and has no supporting evidence of any kind..
> 
> They have no such resources to plant evidence or false reports or doctor photographs etc etc. You show no evidence that they did any of these things and neither does anyone else.
> 
> Your statement that they had motive is merely opinion supported by no evidence of any kind.
> 
> On the other hand we can in fact show evidence that Oswald had motive even if we cannot specifically state which motive was the most immediate. We know he thought of him self as a revolutionary who could start a war through political assassination. We know he tried to commit a political assassination before Kennedy when he made an attempt on Edwin Walker. We know he was deranged and suffering from unchecked mental illness since he was a child.
> 
> All supported by documented evidence.
> 
> The government has many good and valid reasons for keeping some documents secret. However in the case of JFK they have not kept many such secrets and in fact the evidence proves you wrong.
> 
> your entire argument is "could have" which is subjective and meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Nazi, I hope things are well for you.  Do you winter at Langley or the Bush family home in Texas?  Please let me know when you can.
> 
> I read something the other day that you might be able to comment on.  It is that Obama is actually a CIA agent.  Can you confirm or deny?  What about Trump?  Is he CIA too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still no evidence I see.
> 
> CIA nazi CIA nazi CIA nazi.
> 
> That is the sum total of all your posts and you have no evidence to back up any of your claims.
> 
> So childish you have to resort to such stupid and uninformed hyperbole when you get proven wrong and you know you have been proven wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you please just answer my questions? Why must you constantly dissimulate?
> 
> Can't you for once, not do as you were trained at Langley?
Click to expand...

Do not ask for others to answer your idiotic questions when you refuse to do so yourself.

Your stupid questions are childish and the very definition of dissimulation.

Since you know full well you have been debunked and crushed with facts and evidence when will you present some evidence to support your comic book fiction assertions?


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.
> 
> You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.
> 
> You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.
> 
> You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.
> 
> The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.
> 
> You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.
> 
> The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.
> 
> It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.
> 
> Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.
> 
> The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.
> 
> Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.
> 
> Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.
> 
> The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.
> 
> Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.
Click to expand...


Of course dear. 

It was a grandiose CIA experiment involving genetically modified LSD.  They engineered an entire scene into the DNA of special vaporized LSD and then seeded the clouds the previous night, so that everyone would breathe it in by noon.  This chemical engineering triggered a tiny little movie in everybody's head that made it look like the car stopped.  And the experiment worked perfectly in 59 witnesses.

That makes way more sense than the cockamamie idea that they actually reported what actually happened.  Because nobody's ever found a way to doctor a film.  That's crazy talk.

Or to paraphrase a common wisdom --- "you gonna believe a cloak-and-dagger agency that the victim was out to destroy, or 118 lying eyes"?

SMH


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.
> 
> You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.
> 
> You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.
> 
> You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.
> 
> The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.
> 
> You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.
> 
> The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.
> 
> It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.
> 
> Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.
> 
> The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.
> 
> Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.
> 
> Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.
> 
> The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.
> 
> Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course dear.
> 
> It was a grandiose CIA experiment involving genetically modified LSD.  They engineered an entire scene into the DNA of special vaporized LSD and then seeded the clouds the previous night, so that everyone would breathe it in by noon.  This chemical engineering triggered a tiny little movie in everybody's head that made it look like the car stopped.  And the experiment worked perfectly in 59 witnesses.
> 
> That makes way more sense than the cockamamie idea that they actually reported what actually happened.  Because nobody's ever found a way to doctor a film.  That's crazy talk.
> 
> Or to paraphrase a common wisdom --- "you gonna believe a cloak-and-dagger agency that the victim was out to destroy, or 118 lying eyes"?
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...

\You do not have 118 eyewitnesses supporting you, You do not have 59 witnesses supporting you.

You have a very few uncertain witnesses.

You ignore the fact that cameras do not lie. If twenty people see a bank robbery it is COMMON for then to disagree on details. This is why banks always have security cameras. Some witnesses may remember 3 criminals others may remember 2. The camera will only record and not remember anything. Whatever number of criminals the camera records is correct and those witnesses who disagree are simply WRONG.

You fail at the numbers game as well because it is irrelevant whether it is ten or a thousand witnesses if the camera proves them wrong they are simply wrong.

That makes more sense than the stupidity you are desperately trying to defend but failing at.

No one quoted a government agency or believes one. Nothing I have said about this issue originates from a cloak and dagger agency.

The CIA has nothing to do with any of this. They did not take custody of the film or have custody of it. You stated an outright stupid lie by making such a claim and you did\ make exactly that claim in an earlier post.

Sorry little boy but you lose and are defeated.

Your only claim is that the film COULD have hypothetically been altered. However anything is hypothetically possible. What you do not have is any evidence that it WAS altered you do not even have evidence that a government agency had possession of it which would have given them an OPPORTUNITY to alter it.

Massive failure for you and you lose, The car did not stop end of story and you fucking know it.


----------



## Pogo

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.
> 
> You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.
> 
> You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.
> 
> You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.
> 
> The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.
> 
> You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.
> 
> The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.
> 
> It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.
> 
> Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.
> 
> The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.
> 
> Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.
> 
> Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.
> 
> The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.
> 
> Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course dear.
> 
> It was a grandiose CIA experiment involving genetically modified LSD.  They engineered an entire scene into the DNA of special vaporized LSD and then seeded the clouds the previous night, so that everyone would breathe it in by noon.  This chemical engineering triggered a tiny little movie in everybody's head that made it look like the car stopped.  And the experiment worked perfectly in 59 witnesses.
> 
> That makes way more sense than the cockamamie idea that they actually reported what actually happened.  Because nobody's ever found a way to doctor a film.  That's crazy talk.
> 
> Or to paraphrase a common wisdom --- "you gonna believe a cloak-and-dagger agency that the victim was out to destroy, or 118 lying eyes"?
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \You do not have 118 eyewitnesses supporting you, You do not have 59 witnesses supporting you.
> 
> You have a very few uncertain witnesses.
> 
> You ignore the fact that cameras do not lie. If twenty people see a bank robbery it is COMMON for then to disagree on details. This is why banks always have security cameras. Some witnesses may remember 3 criminals others may remember 2. The camera will only record and not remember anything. Whatever number of criminals the camera records is correct and those witnesses who disagree are simply WRONG.
> 
> You fail at the numbers game as well because it is irrelevant whether it is ten or a thousand witnesses if the camera proves them wrong they are simply wrong.
> 
> That makes more sense than the stupidity you are desperately trying to defend but failing at.
> 
> No one quoted a government agency or believes one. Nothing I have said about this issue originates from a cloak and dagger agency.
> 
> The CIA has nothing to do with any of this. They did not take custody of the film or have custody of it. You stated an outright stupid lie by making such a claim and you did\ make exactly that claim in an earlier post.
> 
> Sorry little boy but you lose and are defeated.
> 
> Your only claim is that the film COULD have hypothetically been altered. However anything is hypothetically possible. What you do not have is any evidence that it WAS altered you do not even have evidence that a government agency had possession of it which would have given them an OPPORTUNITY to alter it.
> 
> Massive failure for you and you lose, The car did not stop end of story and you fucking know it.
Click to expand...


Incredibobble.  He's actually going to the "Photoshop doesn't lie" well.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides which, what the hell would a SPY agency know about deception.

OMFG the density.....


----------



## Soupnazi630

Pogo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.
> 
> You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eyewitnesses are the weakest and least credible form of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cameras do not lie or make mistakes but people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Film footage ALWAYS trumps eyewitnesses when the two contradict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.
> 
> You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.
> 
> You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.
> 
> The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.
> 
> You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.
> 
> The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.
> 
> It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.
> 
> Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.
> 
> The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.
> 
> Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.
> 
> Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.
> 
> The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.
> 
> Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course dear.
> 
> It was a grandiose CIA experiment involving genetically modified LSD.  They engineered an entire scene into the DNA of special vaporized LSD and then seeded the clouds the previous night, so that everyone would breathe it in by noon.  This chemical engineering triggered a tiny little movie in everybody's head that made it look like the car stopped.  And the experiment worked perfectly in 59 witnesses.
> 
> That makes way more sense than the cockamamie idea that they actually reported what actually happened.  Because nobody's ever found a way to doctor a film.  That's crazy talk.
> 
> Or to paraphrase a common wisdom --- "you gonna believe a cloak-and-dagger agency that the victim was out to destroy, or 118 lying eyes"?
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \You do not have 118 eyewitnesses supporting you, You do not have 59 witnesses supporting you.
> 
> You have a very few uncertain witnesses.
> 
> You ignore the fact that cameras do not lie. If twenty people see a bank robbery it is COMMON for then to disagree on details. This is why banks always have security cameras. Some witnesses may remember 3 criminals others may remember 2. The camera will only record and not remember anything. Whatever number of criminals the camera records is correct and those witnesses who disagree are simply WRONG.
> 
> You fail at the numbers game as well because it is irrelevant whether it is ten or a thousand witnesses if the camera proves them wrong they are simply wrong.
> 
> That makes more sense than the stupidity you are desperately trying to defend but failing at.
> 
> No one quoted a government agency or believes one. Nothing I have said about this issue originates from a cloak and dagger agency.
> 
> The CIA has nothing to do with any of this. They did not take custody of the film or have custody of it. You stated an outright stupid lie by making such a claim and you did\ make exactly that claim in an earlier post.
> 
> Sorry little boy but you lose and are defeated.
> 
> Your only claim is that the film COULD have hypothetically been altered. However anything is hypothetically possible. What you do not have is any evidence that it WAS altered you do not even have evidence that a government agency had possession of it which would have given them an OPPORTUNITY to alter it.
> 
> Massive failure for you and you lose, The car did not stop end of story and you fucking know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incredibobble.  He's actually going to the "Photoshop doesn't lie" well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides which, what the hell would a SPY agency know about deception.
> 
> OMFG the density.....
Click to expand...


No I clearly said cameras do not lie.

They do not.

It is you stating a baldfaced lie that the film was photo shopped or edited or altered.

I clearly addressed the fact that anything is possible what you are sensationally failing at is providing any evidence that such photoshopping or editing or alteration took place.

One more time junior, saying something could happen does not prove it DID.

You have nothing and Abraham Zapruder's camera has made you into a bitch.

No spy agency is involved in this discussion.


----------



## gipper

Soupnazi630 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.
> 
> You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted maybe forty different people who all describe the same thing.  And they spoke of it (and in the case of contemporary news media reported it) LOOONG before the CIA got to commandeer the narrative including with the doctored film that eventually came out obviously doctored.
> 
> 
> Especially when they try to doctor a video but forget to account for dozens upon dozens of apparently hallucinating eyewitnesses whose contradiction of what the film is purporting to sell.
> 
> 
> That's what film doctors would like you to believe isn't it.  "You gonna believe this film we sat on in our lab behind closed doors, or all these witnesses' hallucinating lying eyes?"
> 
> 
> Now again, whether the car stops, "almost" stops, stops very briefly, or doesn't slow down at all, is irrelevant to the crime.  None of those makes the shooting possible or impossible.  All this tells us is that the film has been doctored.  We know that because what it purports to show does not sync with aaaaaalllllll these eyewitnesses and news reports.  Therefore it's been edited.  The question is --- what has it been edited to hide?
> 
> You don't have the balls to address that.  Because rainbows and unicorns and candy canes and shit, also the CIA is run by nuns who definitely wouldn't know anything about doctoring films, disguising evidence or any of that cloak-and-dagger stuff because what do we think they are, spies?
> 
> Texas Senator Ralph Yarborough (rode in LBJ's car)---"…When the noise of the shot was heard, the motorcade* slowed to what seemed to me a complete stop *(though it could have been a near stop)…After the third shot was fired, but only after the third shot was fired, the cavalcade speeded up, gained speed rapidly, and roared away to the Parkland Hospital."; "…The cars all *stopped*. I put in there [his affidavit], 'I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings but for the protection of future Presidents, they [the Secret Service] should be trained to take off when a shot is fired." [7 H 439-440; _Crossfire_ by Jim Marrs (1989), p. 482​
> Why does the Whitewash Commission _contradict _59 witnesses (10 police officers, 7 Secret Service agents, 37 spectators, 2 Presidential aides, 1 Senator, Governor Connally, and Jackie Kennedy)?  Did the Whitewash Commission imbibe different hallucinogens?
> 
> I have some bridges for sale btw.  I gives you a package deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.
> 
> You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.
> 
> You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.
> 
> The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.
> 
> You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.
> 
> The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.
> 
> It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.
> 
> Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.
> 
> The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.
> 
> Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.
> 
> Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.
> 
> The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.
> 
> Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course dear.
> 
> It was a grandiose CIA experiment involving genetically modified LSD.  They engineered an entire scene into the DNA of special vaporized LSD and then seeded the clouds the previous night, so that everyone would breathe it in by noon.  This chemical engineering triggered a tiny little movie in everybody's head that made it look like the car stopped.  And the experiment worked perfectly in 59 witnesses.
> 
> That makes way more sense than the cockamamie idea that they actually reported what actually happened.  Because nobody's ever found a way to doctor a film.  That's crazy talk.
> 
> Or to paraphrase a common wisdom --- "you gonna believe a cloak-and-dagger agency that the victim was out to destroy, or 118 lying eyes"?
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \You do not have 118 eyewitnesses supporting you, You do not have 59 witnesses supporting you.
> 
> You have a very few uncertain witnesses.
> 
> You ignore the fact that cameras do not lie. If twenty people see a bank robbery it is COMMON for then to disagree on details. This is why banks always have security cameras. Some witnesses may remember 3 criminals others may remember 2. The camera will only record and not remember anything. Whatever number of criminals the camera records is correct and those witnesses who disagree are simply WRONG.
> 
> You fail at the numbers game as well because it is irrelevant whether it is ten or a thousand witnesses if the camera proves them wrong they are simply wrong.
> 
> That makes more sense than the stupidity you are desperately trying to defend but failing at.
> 
> No one quoted a government agency or believes one. Nothing I have said about this issue originates from a cloak and dagger agency.
> 
> The CIA has nothing to do with any of this. They did not take custody of the film or have custody of it. You stated an outright stupid lie by making such a claim and you did\ make exactly that claim in an earlier post.
> 
> Sorry little boy but you lose and are defeated.
> 
> Your only claim is that the film COULD have hypothetically been altered. However anything is hypothetically possible. What you do not have is any evidence that it WAS altered you do not even have evidence that a government agency had possession of it which would have given them an OPPORTUNITY to alter it.
> 
> Massive failure for you and you lose, The car did not stop end of story and you fucking know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incredibobble.  He's actually going to the "Photoshop doesn't lie" well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides which, what the hell would a SPY agency know about deception.
> 
> OMFG the density.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I clearly said cameras do not lie.
> 
> They do not.
> 
> It is you stating a baldfaced lie that the film was photo shopped or edited or altered.
> 
> I clearly addressed the fact that anything is possible what you are sensationally failing at is providing any evidence that such photoshopping or editing or alteration took place.
> 
> One more time junior, saying something could happen does not prove it DID.
> 
> You have nothing and Abraham Zapruder's camera has made you into a bitch.
> 
> No spy agency is involved in this discussion.
Click to expand...

Cameras lie when your buddies at the CIA doctor them, like they doctored JFK’s head.


----------



## Soupnazi630

gipper said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong you did not post any such number of people as I conclusively proved. You posted statements from 5 who said it stopped and that is all. The rest were debunked and many of them actually testified to the contrary of your claim.
> 
> There is no evidence whatsoever that the film was doctored making your claim that it was doctored and edited pure fiction. Sorry little boy but it was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited once again you must provide evidence that it was and you CANNOT do so.
> 
> You are no expert and your assertion is not valid. No one said hallucination I said they were wrong. That is fact and typical for ANY witness of any incident or event it is simple proven fact eyewitnesses are not credible or reliable, film is reliable. You whine about delusions and hallucinations because you have only a tiny numberof eyewitneesses who are clearly proven conclusively wro
> You failed miserably which I proved and you know it so now you are simply lying like a coward.
> 
> You did not post 40 fucking witnesses BOY that claim is a cowardly and proven egregious lie.
> 
> You posted many which did not support your claim and several which contradict you and that has been proven. At best you posted 3 and only 3. You are also lying about delusions and hallucinations. Eyewitnesses are typically wrong and contradictory which doe snot mean hallucinating or delusional it simply means WRONG. The few witnesses who saw the limo stopped are proven wrong and that is fact you cannot refute or challenge.
> 
> The film was not OBVIOUSLY doctored or edited your assertions is nothing more than a fuzzy minded claim from you and you alone with no evidence of any kind to support or prove it and you are no expert nor is it obvious to anyone.
> 
> You have to provide evidence of such doctoring or editing and you cannot because no such evidence exists thus proving you to be yet more of a liar. and coward.
> 
> The film was not doctored an it proves you wrong and you really need to stop being a whiny brat when you have been debunked shredded and outclassed and YOU HAVE BEEN. Seriously boy stop being a baby.
> 
> It is not trivial or you would not be trying to lie like a fucking coward about is and you know you are lying like a little coward.
> 
> Yarborough said IT SEEMED. Do you know what the word SEEMED means? It means he was not certain and the film proves the limo did not stop and the film is legit with no evidence of being doctored or edited.
> 
> The Warren Commission contradicted no one and in fact you have no idea what their report says because you never read it.
> 
> Like most chumps that I school you only watched a few you tube films or the fictional movie JFK and think you know something.
> 
> Intelligent people ( leaving you out ) always consider both sides of a debate before judging which is correct. You will never have the guts or intellect to do so.
> 
> The crime was committed by Oswald as all of the evidence proves you cannot show any evidence to the contrary and I owned your weak ass every time you tried.
> 
> Everyone knows I shredded beat and debunked your every retarded claim to the contrary. Where is some evidence? Show some or shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course dear.
> 
> It was a grandiose CIA experiment involving genetically modified LSD.  They engineered an entire scene into the DNA of special vaporized LSD and then seeded the clouds the previous night, so that everyone would breathe it in by noon.  This chemical engineering triggered a tiny little movie in everybody's head that made it look like the car stopped.  And the experiment worked perfectly in 59 witnesses.
> 
> That makes way more sense than the cockamamie idea that they actually reported what actually happened.  Because nobody's ever found a way to doctor a film.  That's crazy talk.
> 
> Or to paraphrase a common wisdom --- "you gonna believe a cloak-and-dagger agency that the victim was out to destroy, or 118 lying eyes"?
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> \You do not have 118 eyewitnesses supporting you, You do not have 59 witnesses supporting you.
> 
> You have a very few uncertain witnesses.
> 
> You ignore the fact that cameras do not lie. If twenty people see a bank robbery it is COMMON for then to disagree on details. This is why banks always have security cameras. Some witnesses may remember 3 criminals others may remember 2. The camera will only record and not remember anything. Whatever number of criminals the camera records is correct and those witnesses who disagree are simply WRONG.
> 
> You fail at the numbers game as well because it is irrelevant whether it is ten or a thousand witnesses if the camera proves them wrong they are simply wrong.
> 
> That makes more sense than the stupidity you are desperately trying to defend but failing at.
> 
> No one quoted a government agency or believes one. Nothing I have said about this issue originates from a cloak and dagger agency.
> 
> The CIA has nothing to do with any of this. They did not take custody of the film or have custody of it. You stated an outright stupid lie by making such a claim and you did\ make exactly that claim in an earlier post.
> 
> Sorry little boy but you lose and are defeated.
> 
> Your only claim is that the film COULD have hypothetically been altered. However anything is hypothetically possible. What you do not have is any evidence that it WAS altered you do not even have evidence that a government agency had possession of it which would have given them an OPPORTUNITY to alter it.
> 
> Massive failure for you and you lose, The car did not stop end of story and you fucking know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incredibobble.  He's actually going to the "Photoshop doesn't lie" well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides which, what the hell would a SPY agency know about deception.
> 
> OMFG the density.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I clearly said cameras do not lie.
> 
> They do not.
> 
> It is you stating a baldfaced lie that the film was photo shopped or edited or altered.
> 
> I clearly addressed the fact that anything is possible what you are sensationally failing at is providing any evidence that such photoshopping or editing or alteration took place.
> 
> One more time junior, saying something could happen does not prove it DID.
> 
> You have nothing and Abraham Zapruder's camera has made you into a bitch.
> 
> No spy agency is involved in this discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cameras lie when your buddies at the CIA doctor them, like they doctored JFK’s head.
Click to expand...


No they never lie. 

I never met anyone working for the CIA and you have no evidence that they doctored either the film or JFK's head.

As always you are a massive failure and a very foolish person you make assertions with zero evidence of any kind to support them.

Hour assertions are idiotic and without evidence they are nothing more than your stupid fictional musings.

Where is your evidence sport?


----------

